# how far do you commute?



## alecstilleyedye (18 Aug 2012)

as the thread title says really…

vote now


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2012)

My normal commute is 12 miles door to door each way.
But that's far too short for me so extend the morning to 22 miles and the evening to 15.


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2012)

Just short of 20 miles return trip


----------



## Herr-B (18 Aug 2012)

Only 5.3 there, 5.38 back (large roundabout!) Thinking of coming a different way home to lengthen it a bit.

From dog and bone, using Tapatalk2.


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2012)

Depends on the exact route, but typically just over 7 miles each way.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Aug 2012)

Straight there and back would be 14 miles but I like to do at least a 20-25 miles a day commute


----------



## Thomk (18 Aug 2012)

23 - 33 miles a day depending on where I am working that day.


----------



## avsd (18 Aug 2012)

18 miles there an back. Summer I extend it to 25/30.


----------



## Evilcat (18 Aug 2012)

8.5 miles each way. But 70+ traffic lights and pedestrian crossings. That's commuting in London... particularly if you actually stop at red lights as I do.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Just short of 20 miles return trip


Wow, mine is only 5 miles door to door


----------



## apc (18 Aug 2012)

27 miles round trip.


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wow, mine is only 5 miles door to door


So an hour then?


----------



## lukesdad (18 Aug 2012)

Ive been a bit slack for the last year but getting back on it again recently, 3-4 days a week in september... mileage ? You really don't wan t to know


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> So an hour then?


Depends on the traffic, could be even an hour and a half


----------



## Berties (18 Aug 2012)

30 mIles shortest way return of the finest south Wiltshire and north Hampshire countryside


----------



## fuji-stu (18 Aug 2012)

15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7




cracking views though!!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Aug 2012)

8 miles if I go on the cycle path, 6 if I go on the road.


----------



## pally83 (18 Aug 2012)

24 miles each way - don't do it everyday though.


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 Aug 2012)

3.5 miles each way. I sometimes take a longer route if the weather is nice but 13.5 hr shifts means this is rare. The benefit of long shifts though is I only do 3 per week so I can go for some nice scenic riding on other days!


----------



## wmtlynx (18 Aug 2012)

Hawkesley to Redditch is 7.5 miles if I go direct. 8 miles if I avoid Wast Hill Lane. 8.9 miles via Icknield Street if I really fancy a traffic free ride. About the right distance for me as a relative newbie. Long enough to savour and enjoy, short enough not to be a chore.


----------



## subaqua (18 Aug 2012)

Evilcat said:


> 8.5 miles each way. But 70+ traffic lights and pedestrian crossings. That's commuting in London... particularly if you actually stop at red lights as I do.


 
i tend to think of it as interval training


----------



## The Brewer (18 Aug 2012)

I'm currently doing 6miles each way, but looks like my jobs changing on October first so it will be a 20mile route each way, but won't be able to ride everyday


----------



## subaqua (18 Aug 2012)

last few weks on new job its been the 8.5 to 9 mile each way, thats going to increase shortly as i find longer routes


----------



## Edwards80 (18 Aug 2012)

Just over 20 miles each day, every day  25 miles on the way home if the weather is inviting!


----------



## HLaB (18 Aug 2012)

I've got a pretty short commute at the moment, less than 4 miles round. It gives me time to get home and get changed for a proper ride


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Aug 2012)

Mine is a 10 mile round trip. Just right, for me.


----------



## lb81 (18 Aug 2012)

36 - 40 mile round trip depending on route...


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (18 Aug 2012)

6 mile round trip for me at the moment which is a bit too short for my liking. I do sometimes extend the journey home a bit. The only upside to my short commute is that none of it is on main roads.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2012)

43 km round trip. Haven't counted the number of lights. Or the number of cyclists. Or the number of cyclists who RLJ

(~27 miles)


----------



## Glenn (19 Aug 2012)

I have a 32 mile round trip when I cycle in.


----------



## defy-one (19 Aug 2012)

42 mile round trip from Uxbridge - city of london.
I don't do it every day just yet,but i'm working towards mon,tues,thurs,fri.
Weekend and wednesday being bike rest days


----------



## johnnyh (19 Aug 2012)

34 to 42 mile round trip


----------



## trio25 (20 Aug 2012)

It varies so much but during school holidays when I am more likely to be in the office its a 30mile round trip.


----------



## subaqua (20 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1993208, member: 45"]13 miles each way. One set of traffic lights.[/quote]

you can go off some people 

my short commute 2.7 miles to the lympic park took in 11 sets of trafic lights. current one is 20 sets over 9 miles. and 3 miles of that is off road !!! could be worse. I could use euston road


----------



## GrasB (20 Aug 2012)

My 'suicide route' is a shade under 10 miles, the reality is >20miles each way most days.


----------



## tadpole (20 Aug 2012)

8.6 miles there 9.2 miles back. No need for me to extend, as I think that is far enough for this fat bloke to cycle before a 12 hour shift.


----------



## MrSweary (20 Aug 2012)

26-27 mile round trip from Twickers into the City avoiding Embankment as far as possible (too many people thinking they are in the peloton!)


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Aug 2012)

5.1 each way, i try and vary it though depends on if i want a breather at traffic lights or not. lol i have done 12 miles recently with 1000ft of climbing which i shall continue once or twice a week. still tweaking with my bike set up though.


----------



## Chromatic (20 Aug 2012)

Evilcat said:


> 8.5 miles each way. But 70+ traffic lights and pedestrian crossings. That's commuting in London... particularly if you actually stop at red lights as I do.


 
Unlucky. When I do commute on my bike and after dropping the dog off at the dog sitters I do an almost identical distance. 8.7 miles IIRC, but only 1 roundabout, 2 or 3 hundred yards after setting off, then 1 set of traffic lights a few miles later.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (20 Aug 2012)

My old commute was around 5 miles from Clapham to Paddington via Hyde Park and I loved it, especially in the autumn when the leaves were golden and the mist hung over the grass in the mornings. My current commute is 2.75 miles to Camberwell and I generally take the train as it's quicker (only 7 minutes) and means I can avoid the one way system in Brixton and at the top of Clapham.


----------



## marinyork (20 Aug 2012)

4 miles there, upto 6 miles back.


----------



## Lozatron (20 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> i tend to think of it as interval training


 
Exactly! I use my commute for precisely this - I actually ride in with a heart rate monitor and try to get my heart rate up to the threshold zone as quick as I can off the lights...

Anyway - *very* rare for me not to catch someone who RLJs me...so I have increased fitness *and* a moral advantage. 

12 and a bit mi each way - which is about perfect - and I can fit in a loop or two of richmond park if the light is enough...


----------



## Orange (20 Aug 2012)

12.81 miles each way, approximately.


----------



## mangid (21 Aug 2012)

No idea how to vote ....

How long is a piece of string. Most direct is 1.5miles, but I hardly ever do that 

Most days, 40 miles in, anywhere between, 2 and 25 home depending on time available.


----------



## MichaelO (21 Aug 2012)

Mine is 20 miles each way - currently doing it twice a week (only started 6 weeks ago or so), but about to up it to 3 soon. Generally downhill on the way into the city, uphill home


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (21 Aug 2012)

MichaelO said:


> Mine is 20 miles each way - currently doing it twice a week (only started 6 weeks ago or so), but about to up it to 3 soon. Generally downhill on the way into the city, uphill home


I am looking at going from 20 mile round trip to 40, through work. Is it really a big difference, how do you find it. I have been doing the 20 for last three years, but 40 a day, that sounds worse than smoking ?!


----------



## carolonabike (21 Aug 2012)

5 miles in, 7 miles home (more scenic route) or, like last night when it's a really lovely night and I have time, 14miles home.


----------



## addictfreak (21 Aug 2012)

If I were to go door to door it would be a measly 3 miles. So I add a bit on and do 18 miles going in and about 8 coming home.


----------



## MichaelO (21 Aug 2012)

AhThisFeckinThing said:


> I am looking at going from 20 mile round trip to 40, through work. Is it really a big difference, how do you find it. I have been doing the 20 for last three years, but 40 a day, that sounds worse than smoking ?!


I've found it easier than I expected - I did two days back to back a couple of weeks ago, and was definitely tired once I got home! It's taking about 1hr 10-1hr 20 and I'm definitely not what you'd call fit! I'm going to move to 3 days (M, W,F) so that I have a "rest" day in between - and I think that's very doable now. A lot depends on how hilly the route is - I've added a mile to mine to avoid a steep section - I'll switch back to the slightly shorter route at some point, when I'm feeling up to it


----------



## gentlegreen (21 Aug 2012)

Just under 4 miles going, 5 and a half miles home - 25 minutes each way - with just enough of a hill (the Bristol Frome valley).
I've more than once kicked myself for leaving it 20 years before changing my homeward journey from clogged suburban / urban roads to countryside / wooded parkland and now get to use even more of the wonderful Bristol to Bath railway path- but it couldn't have happened before I had obtained lights suitable for unlit roads and paths. I now usually encounter only a handful of cars each day.

I'm a bit sluggish in the morning because I'm over 50 and ride in on empty, but I ride home about as hard as I can - I count myself extremely lucky to be travelling in the opposite direction to everyone else so with care get in a decent sprint for the last couple of miles.

I now try to extend my homeward journey by 15 miles at least twice a week by turning the wrong way on the railway path - the few percent gradient on the 9 mile ride home is super-moreish and I enjoy the (now longer) final sprint so much more being properly warmed-up. Yet again, how could I have ignored that "green gym" for so long ?


----------



## Maz (21 Aug 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


 Unbelieveable views. Whereabouts is that?


----------



## fuji-stu (21 Aug 2012)

I live in Grasmere and am commuting to Ambleside via Red bank in Grasmere and then Over the top at the far end of Langdale past blea tarn...the weathers not always as kind as it was in those pics last week though unfortunately


----------



## Dags11 (22 Aug 2012)

Wouldn't a yearly total in the poll be more indicative?


----------



## chi (23 Aug 2012)

52 miles 5 days a week at 46x14.


----------



## lb81 (23 Aug 2012)

chi said:


> 52 miles 5 days a week at 46x14.



Wow and i thought mine was long at 40 odd miles, but on a SS as well!!! 

What bike do use if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## BrumJim (23 Aug 2012)

My theory is that the commuting sweet spot is between 6 and 10 miles - enough to make it a decent exercise, but not too far to take too much time out of your day.
Looks like the results back up my theory.


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (23 Aug 2012)

12 miles door to door. This will be my first winter but determined to still cycle every day!


----------



## Thierry Beliere (23 Aug 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> as the thread title says really…
> 
> vote now


The title is not clear, I believe it is distance for each way, so 11.2 km or 6 miles each way, for total 12 miles. Not sure the results are accurate as two interpretations are possible...


----------



## mickle (23 Aug 2012)

1.4 miles


----------



## Thierry Beliere (23 Aug 2012)

BrumJim said:


> My theory is that the commuting sweet spot is between 6 and 10 miles - enough to make it a decent exercise, but not too far to take too much time out of your day.
> Looks like the results back up my theory.


 
Doing 6 miles back and forth 5 days a week, so about 200 days a year for a total of 2400 miles a year. 
Luckily I have showers at work place, otherwise I could not really cycle to work, as it is uphill.


----------



## chi (23 Aug 2012)

lb81,

My main ride is this fixed Wabi Special. Which really is the greatest purchase I've made my entire life.

http://www.v0m.it/Wabi_Special/index.html

The best part about a long commute is never having to make time to go ride!


----------



## lb81 (23 Aug 2012)

chi said:


> lb81,
> 
> My main ride is this fixed Wabi Special. Which really is the greatest purchase I've made my entire life.
> 
> ...


 
That is a fine looking bike chi, really nice. I find the idea of a fixed wheel really appealing as I love the simplicity but I view the prospect of doing 40 miles a day on one with a certain trepidation. I guess as with all things, I am not going to know until I try...!

Couldn't agree more with that sentiment either!


----------



## PatrickPending (24 Aug 2012)

76km round trip 4 days a week.


----------



## Nathan Berry (25 Aug 2012)

at the moment i cycle 10 ish miles when i can be bothered to get out of bed if not i catch a train, but just getting back in to it i used to cycle 20 miles a day and was really fit so will try and do this all the time.


----------



## Nathan Berry (25 Aug 2012)

nice path to cycle though fair play


----------



## boybiker (25 Aug 2012)

Maidstone to Tonbridge when I can/ the weather is not too bad! I think its about 12-13 miles each way!


----------



## matty01 (25 Aug 2012)

Mine is about 6 and a half miles each way and half of it through country lanes, I start early in the morning so not looking forward to mornings and night getting darker


----------



## fuji-stu (25 Aug 2012)

There's something about riding about at the crack of dawn in the pitch black and rain I just don't like around here spooky


----------



## matty01 (25 Aug 2012)

Just need to get some decent lights :-) swallow the fear and pedal on :-)


----------



## Noodley (25 Aug 2012)

thankfully, as of this coming week I shall be commuting again... 35-40 miles round trip


----------



## sabian92 (26 Aug 2012)

3.5 miles each way, although starting in September I'm giving up commuting by bike (Shock horror! although to be fair I didn't ever hardly do it unless it was between June-October because I have no wet gear and turning up to an IT lecture as a drowned rat is not the done thing  ) and going to the gym either before or after college as I really need to improve my fitness but I also I want to tone up the top half of my body as at the moment I'm sort of a flabby blob with manboobs unfortunately. 16st and 5'11 does that to you, apparently.

I'll miss it even more but I won't miss having to navigate this bugger: http://goo.gl/maps/6XjrU (On the path, but still, it's narrow and people always bomb past even though the path is literally about 3 1/2 feet wide).


----------



## jaynana (26 Aug 2012)

i do 10milesx2 per day x 5 days most weeks minimum, depending on the office location. usually more cos i also shuttle for meetings to other offices by bike.hese days i do 14milesx2 but not all 5 days mostly 4 days/week. work from home the 5th day.


----------



## Cyclopathic (27 Aug 2012)

All the way there and all the way back. Anything less would be impractical.


----------



## SportMonkey (27 Aug 2012)

Shortest I've done in a day is 26 miles round trip - taking 700/23c on muddy towpaths isn't that bright though, maximum I've done is a 60 miles round trip. Pretty much all pancake flat though - I live on the only hill my side of Manchester.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (28 Aug 2012)

The Brewer said:


> I'm currently doing 6miles each way, but looks like my jobs changing on October first so it will be a 20mile route each way, but won't be able to ride everyday


 yea you will :-) mine like others here is 22 each way been doing it 5 days a week for about 10 months now and loving it!


----------



## The Brewer (28 Aug 2012)

It's doable spring to autumn, but not in the middle of winter at 10pm. Then I'll ride to the train station (5miles) and home (another 5). Not wimping out, just being cautious


----------



## luckyb** (29 Aug 2012)

Will be starting to commute from Monday..... around 13 miles each way.

In 'training' for it at the moment!


----------



## BrazingSaddles (29 Aug 2012)

Used to do 20 mile round trip. From next week I will have a 10 minute walk


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> Used to do 20 mile round trip. From next week I will have a 10 minute walk


 

But there's nothing stopping you doing a loop commute is there?


----------



## Leodis (30 Aug 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


 
Is that crinkle crags & Bowfell behind?


----------



## BrazingSaddles (30 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> But there's nothing stopping you doing a loop commute is there?


 
No showers available so it will be a race up a few hills, alternated with some jogging before heading to work. The weekend will be proper cycling time, and, although I mourn my old commute, we have just moved to a little tiny city where beautiful countryside is on our doorstep. Awesome.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> No showers available so it will be a race up a few hills, alternated with some jogging before heading to work. The weekend will be proper cycling time, and, although I mourn my old commute, we have just moved to a little tiny city where beautiful countryside is on our doorstep. Awesome.


 

I have no showers at work either.
A small sink in the bogs and some babywipes work well.


----------



## BrazingSaddles (30 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I have no showers at work either.
> A small sink in the bogs and some babywipes work well.


 
But I'm a lady!!!! Ha! Facilities really are a bit crap, so no privacy even for that - I don't fancy sorting myself out like that in a little cubical. Enjoy the bogs'n'babywipes!


----------



## Jdratcliffe (30 Aug 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> Used to do 20 mile round trip. From next week I will have a 10 minute walk


no what you'll have is a ever flexible route to work


----------



## SportMonkey (30 Aug 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> But I'm a lady!!!! Ha! Facilities really are a bit crap, so no privacy even for that - I don't fancy sorting myself out like that in a little cubical. Enjoy the bogs'n'babywipes!


----------



## fuji-stu (30 Aug 2012)

Leodis said:


> Is that crinkle crags & Bowfell behind?


bow fell is slightly out of shot the left and then it's Rossett pike...Rossett cragg...then the Langdale pikes on the right..pike of stickle etc me thinks


----------



## Hitchington (31 Aug 2012)

It varies depending on which route I take, but generally a 22 mile round trip


----------



## Hitchington (31 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I have no showers at work either.
> A small sink in the bogs and some babywipes work well.


 
Yep, that's what I do. Having a shower before leaving in the morning means that it's clean sweat when I get to work and with a change of clothes (along with a wipe down in the loo) I'm feeling fresh for the day ahead!


----------



## lb81 (31 Aug 2012)

Hitchington said:


> Yep, that's what I do. Having a shower before leaving in the morning means that it's clean sweat when I get to work and with a change of clothes (along with a wipe down in the loo) I'm feeling fresh for the day ahead!



+1 on the baby wipe 'shower'! 

I keep a flannel, towel and some other bits at work as well and swap them for clean items once a week.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (31 Aug 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I have no showers at work either.
> A small sink in the bogs and some babywipes work well.


it's what disabled toilets are for, if there is no-one in the building that needs it for its intended purpose…


----------



## thommo74 (2 Sep 2012)

Just 3.5 miles each way (home to station and back). Just a bit of a leg warmer really. Sometimes go a different route to get some miles in the legs.


----------



## Nick Stevenson (2 Sep 2012)

Same here, 7 mile round trip, far enough really working 10hr shifts in between :-)


----------



## ACS (2 Sep 2012)

Minimum of 10 miles each way, preferred route is 11.5 each way (with 700 feet of vertical resistance). Doesn't mean I can climb it means I have a strange relationship with the stem of my commuter


----------



## CycleDrew (3 Sep 2012)

10 miles each way, although i will admit it is a rather flat journey.


----------



## Herr-B (4 Sep 2012)

I've increased mine to 9 miles. If I can get away on time I can be home by the time I'd normally get home when I procrastinate.

I can only do it occasionally depending on time/jobs to be done. I was all set for coming in that way this morning with my new computer, but my friendly neighbour (and landlord) got in the way.


----------



## Wilsy27 (4 Sep 2012)

35 mile round trip on my dahon matrix folder, 1h10m to work and 1h25m home. Only started in July so hoping to break the hour mark in a few months time once my legs have bedded in to it


----------



## lb81 (5 Sep 2012)

Wilsy27 said:


> 35 mile round trip on my dahon matrix folder, 1h10m to work and 1h25m home. Only started in July so hoping to break the hour mark in a few months time once my legs have bedded in to it



Thats damn good going on a folder!


----------



## 3narf (5 Sep 2012)

It was a round trip of 35 miles when I was working at Manchester Airport; now I'm at Heathrow again it's a bit less, maybe 30.
Single speed.


----------



## 3narf (5 Sep 2012)

It was a round trip of 35 miles when I was working at Manchester Airport; now I'm at Heathrow again it's a bit less, maybe 30.
Single speed.


----------



## Uppy89 (5 Sep 2012)

10.5 miles each way


----------



## Fran143 (5 Sep 2012)

I sometimes have to leave early and do a wee loop as I feel my legs don't get warmed up cycling to work.


----------



## bicyclos (5 Sep 2012)

Not so bad now only travel 6 mile round trip but I always go for a ride before going to work or extend my ride after work if I am not too tired. If the weather is foul my destination is direct and quick as possible. Cracking weather this week so far...


----------



## womblechops (6 Sep 2012)

14.5 each way.
London: 56 sets of lights (only about 46 of them on red this morning though!)
Single speed 48:16

Would happily get up at 5:40 for Fuji-stu's commute.


----------



## Guygreenwood (6 Sep 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> as the thread title says really…
> 
> vote now


About 20 miles a day to and from work so yes about 100 a week Mmmmmm will try a few more miles at the weekend's


----------



## David king of Mercia (8 Sep 2012)

25 miles round trip, but I don't do it every day - just 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Sheldon Bourgeois (9 Sep 2012)

My commute is 16KM to and 16KM from work, the ride to work being mostly uphill but the grade isn't too bad as it's a converted railway line.

Do it 5 days a week for 160km total per week.


----------



## Breedon (10 Sep 2012)

Since getting back on the bike my round trip is 36 miles round trip 18.28 there very hilly same again back more down hill


----------



## clarion (11 Sep 2012)

Depends, but I like to make sure I do more than 20km each way.


----------



## Ridin' Dirty 88 (12 Sep 2012)

9 mile round trip for me 4.5 each way, suits me fine at the moment (first time commuter), can extend it to 11 mile round trip if i stop of in town on the ride home


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2012)

It would be 3.5 miles each way if I took the shortest route, but I like to take a few detours on the way to make it just over 12 miles each way. During last week's good weather I was doing 12 miles in and 25 miles home (out to Ipswich and back!) on the late shift.


----------



## redcard (12 Sep 2012)

I've switched from 8 miles each way to 13 there and 23 back. So 36 mile round trip. Should manage 5 days this week.


----------



## BLAKEY063 (13 Sep 2012)

10 Miles each way with a 12 hour shift in between (including nights). approx 40 mins each way


----------



## The Jogger (13 Sep 2012)

In terms of time my commute is 5 hours a day, I mix it with train, car and bike , sometimes just train and bike but it is a bit tiring on top of a days work.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Sep 2012)

I have just over 16 miles each way. Making it a 32 mile round trip.


----------



## Breedon (15 Sep 2012)

going to start to add a couple of extra miles from next week and the way home, just so it'll help me meet my miles target

EDIT
Forgot to say on my last post that it has been 9 months since i was last on the bike


----------



## Mr wogwon (15 Sep 2012)

BLAKEY063 said:


> 10 Miles each way with a 12 hour shift in between (including nights). approx 40 mins each way




Snap


----------



## WobblyBob (15 Sep 2012)

Been on a bike 2-3 months
Just started commuting this week & its a 30 mile round trip...was on the road at 4.30 this morning & got home at 4.45 this afternoon & managing it in just under an hour each way....did it 3 times this week so thats a nice 90 miles in the bank


----------



## RussellZero (15 Sep 2012)

78 miles each way. Oh that's in the car by the way.


----------



## Nebulous (17 Sep 2012)

I changed my job 2 months ago and went from 1.92 miles there and 1.95 back to 1.18 each way. I try to get out a couple of mornings per week before work though.


----------



## Liamjc90 (18 Sep 2012)

Just under 4 miles each way depending on the route. Only being doing it for 3 weeks might try and up the distance after a few more.


----------



## Svendo (18 Sep 2012)

9.27 miles door to door direct, various options for getting home; 13, 20 or more miles depending on weather and other commitments. I've cycled every shift apart from a couple when I've been lent GFs car. When I lived closer (3 miles) I rode in (nearly) all weathers on the road bike, when snowy had to walk the ungritted beginning and end bits. We'll see how it goes this winter...


----------



## jimbo notts (19 Sep 2012)

Only 4.5 mile but looking for a.way to extend it thinking I should double it so I can get nearly 20 a day


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (21 Sep 2012)

Zero miles. I cannot commute in my job, I have to carry lots of equipment and drive long distances with it.

All my cycling, usually around 150 miles weekly, is for pleasure.


----------



## Phill057 (22 Sep 2012)

I am actually only 2 miles to my work every morning. But I will add 10 to 15 miles to the journey every morning. I have different routes that I take depending on how I am feeling and the time that I get to leave the house. My better half thinks that I am just pure stupid. Perhaps she is right. I will add just 10miles on the way home. On Saturday I will cycle 35 mile round trip. Sunday as always is day of rest


----------



## jakeagusta (23 Sep 2012)

32 miles daily from Orpington to London and back. The first trip is always the most enjoyable lol


----------



## DaveT (23 Sep 2012)

3-4miles each day, almost all off road along the river and canal, lucky me


----------



## Reece (23 Sep 2012)

2.4 miles round trip, but on certain evenings I've started to turn the route into 10miles.


----------



## Stevie Mcluskey (24 Sep 2012)

6 miles mostly down hill on way in to work then 7.5 on way home all uphill (go a quiter route to miss out busy dual carriageway going home). Sometimes like to add on some miles to both journeys depending on time.
Probably stick to quickest routes now darkness is almost with us


----------



## Lp4k3 (24 Sep 2012)

3.5 miles each way... cycle path from door to work... make up for it on my day off then though


----------



## Chichak (25 Sep 2012)

12.4 miles each way Lovedean to Fareham with portsdown hill thrown in, do this tues>fri Mondays drive with ironed work clothes and if it looks like its gonna be belting it down with a strong wind I shall hop in the car because that's how I roll


----------



## Stan_Bowles (26 Sep 2012)

13 miles each way but boring as fooook along the A316,so recently diverted to include RIchmond Park.
Much better route, It adds on a few extra mins but much better for the soul and my training.


----------



## Nocode (26 Sep 2012)

jakeagusta said:


> 32 miles daily from Orpington to London and back. The first trip is always the most enjoyable lol


 
Me too! I do Orpington to Canary Wharf 3 times a week atm, hopefully 5 times a week come Christmas when I'm a bit fitter.

Yes, the mornings is certainly better - it being all down hill 'n all


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

Nocode said:


> Me too! I do Orpington to Canary Wharf 3 times a week atm, hopefully 5 times a week come Christmas when I'm a bit fitter.
> 
> Yes, the mornings is certainly better - it being all down hill 'n all


 

What route you take? The A21?
We have probably seen each other on our commutes..


----------



## Nocode (26 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What route you take? The A21?
> We have probably seen each other on our commutes..


 
Yup, A21 and then Greenwich Foot Tunnel. Indeed, we probably have seen each other on our commutes.

I'm currently on a old Specialized Hard Rock Sport (white/black/red) with slicks and upgrading to a proper road bike in the next month via C2W.

Do you head into Canary Wharf as well?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

Nocode said:


> Yup, A21 and then Greenwich Foot Tunnel. Indeed, we probably have seen each other on our commutes.
> 
> I'm currently on a old Specialized Hard Rock Sport (white/black/red) with slicks and upgrading to a proper road bike in the next month via C2W.
> 
> Do you head into Canary Wharf as well?


 

Greenwich. On a Green drop bar Kona, always wear a Blue baseball cap.


----------



## Nocode (26 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Greenwich. On a Green drop bar Kona, always wear a Blue baseball cap.


 
I shall keep a look-out for you


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

Nocode said:


> I shall keep a look-out for you


 

Same here.
Actually wearing a Cycle Chat jersey today so would be easy to spot.

Where bouts you in Orpington?
I'm just off Tubbenden Lane.


----------



## Nocode (26 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Same here.
> Actually wearing a Cycle Chat jersey today so would be easy to spot.
> 
> Where bouts you in Orpington?
> I'm just off Tubbenden Lane.


 
Oh cool, I shall have to consider getting a Cycle Chat jersey. Weird, I'm also just off Tubbenden Lane. Maxwell Gardens to be specific.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2012)

Nocode said:


> Oh cool, I shall have to consider getting a Cycle Chat jersey. Weird, I'm also just off Tubbenden Lane. Maxwell Gardens to be specific.


 

No CC jerseys left... for the moment.
I'm a bit further up Tubbenden, Southlands Ave.

Well, that's 4 Orpingtonites now on CC. 3 of them 'just off' Tubbenden


----------



## Steve Saunders (26 Sep 2012)

I don't commute every day, but I try to do two days a week and after the winter I plan to up that to 3 maybe 4. My commute is 20.5 miles each way when taking the direct route ... although there are about 5 or 6 different routes I take in to work to keep things fresh - depending on whether I'm in the mood for hills, flat sprinting, cycle paths etc. They vary in range from 20 - 28 miles, and I have been known to take a longer route on the way home of about 35-40 miles.

I only took up cycling about 5 months ago, and I used to think 20 miles would be far FAR too far to cycle for commuting, but it's really not. I now do it in under 1hr 10 mins, with a PB of 1hr 1min.


----------



## mr_cellophane (26 Sep 2012)

75 miles - bit too far to cycle


----------



## jakeagusta (26 Sep 2012)

Nocode said:


> Me too! I do Orpington to Canary Wharf 3 times a week atm, hopefully 5 times a week come Christmas when I'm a bit fitter.
> 
> Yes, the mornings is certainly better - it being all down hill 'n all



Do u suffer the return leg from Kidbrooke - up to Sidcup ? The most enjoyable part of the journey


----------



## Nocode (27 Sep 2012)

jakeagusta said:


> Do u suffer the return leg from Kidbrooke - up to Sidcup ? The most enjoyable part of the journey


 
Nope, I've never gone that way - isn't it terrible that if I stray from the A21 I'd fear I get lost :-S


----------



## Gretzky's Office (27 Sep 2012)

Do I answer each way or total? I'm 7 miles each way so I would fall in to different brackets depending on the voting methodology.


----------



## Nocode (27 Sep 2012)

Gretzky's Office said:


> Do I answer each way or total? I'm 7 miles each way so I would fall in to different brackets depending on the voting methodology.


Could point. I voted for one way... i.e. 15 miles instead of 30.


----------



## pac-man (27 Sep 2012)

gillingham to tonbridge 22.5 miles so 45miles a day 4-5 times a week


----------



## Paul_L (2 Oct 2012)

door to door is 13.8 miles in, 14 miles home (slightly longer on homeward leg due to one way system).

Try and do it twice a week but being out and about for work means sometimes just once a week.

Unless it's peeing it down, i'll normally add some loops in, to try and make it a 35 to 40 mile round trip.


----------



## Phill057 (7 Oct 2012)

I am trying to build mine up to a 40 mile round trip. Trying to find the extra loop that will add that to it is the hardest for me. I take in a lot of hills going to work. But after a long day at the office just want a lazy relatively hill free trip home


----------



## tony cardall (9 Oct 2012)

I do 28 mile round trip but only work 4 days.Other 3 days i do 30-35 miles depending how my dodgy knee holds up 8-)


----------



## damme (9 Oct 2012)

About 20km every day.


----------



## Michael on Bicycle (10 Oct 2012)

23 miles each way, I normally stick to the same route so motorists get to know me. On nice afternoons all bets are off, it's easy to turn it into a 30 mile cyclommute home. My furthest ride home was around 80 miles... visiting Tampa Bay's Sunshine Skyway Bridge. Didn't seem so bad until I discovered I had a tail wind there, the headwind was a bitch!


----------



## Phill057 (14 Oct 2012)

I get fooled by tail winds a lot. You think that your feeling fitter than normal. Until you start to turn back on your self and your discover that you were fooling your self.


----------



## subaqua (14 Oct 2012)

the long route i found takes me up to beckton and then doubling back through the Hams ( east and west  ) makes it about 20 miles long


----------



## Trickedem (15 Oct 2012)

27 miles from Strood to Canary Wharf, so 54mile round trip. I try to do this once a week, but stuff gets in the way some times. I hope to start doing it more than once a week in the new year as part of my training plan. I tend to follow the same route, as I have found a good route with the least traffic, but occasionally vary it, depending on the time of day.


----------



## Kookas (15 Oct 2012)

16 miles a day as soon as I feel I can trust my bike, and a pretty complicated route done just for me by Google Maps. The route's efficient and normally pretty quiet except for a couple of main roads near the end - which are always stacked for miles with cars, so I'm just glad I'm not them.

I recorded it on my phone once, apparently took 35 minutes. That was taking it pretty easy, though.


----------



## chewy (16 Oct 2012)

Only 1.5 miles for me....feels a bit more on a dark wet morning though!


----------



## T1PAU (18 Oct 2012)

11 miles to work avoiding as many hills as possible so as not to arrive to sweaty, 15 to 20 miles home varying route as I fancy.
2 to 3 days a week. All mostly country lanes.


----------



## Iainj837 (21 Oct 2012)

it varies on what route I take but usually 12 km round trip


----------



## Sore Thumb (21 Oct 2012)

8 miles normally one way. Everyday everyday, even during the winter.


----------



## surfinmonk (21 Oct 2012)

6 Miles each way, every day since I scrapped the car. Currently preparing for my first winter of commuting


----------



## veloevol (23 Oct 2012)

Once I take into account the nursery run my commute is about 20 miles a day


----------



## Melonfish (27 Oct 2012)

7.5 miles each way 5 days a week sometimes 6. its not too bad. the other route i can do is 8.8 i sometimes throw that in just because.
there is a short 5.5 mile but its across a moss (mosscommuter takes this route) but in the wet its horrid, its full of pot holes (old dirt roads) and when the farmers trim their hedges it effectively throws caltrops all over the road which they do not clean up. oh and your bike gets FILTHY! cause of all the dirt.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Oct 2012)

14.85 each way - 5 days a week 500ft climbing both directions. Had a bad month this month with missed days due to work and mechanical problems. I have averaged 600 miles a month from Jan -> now. My Record is just over 45 minutes. I now average 48 to 55 mins depending on wind and legs! My first commute took me 1 hour 20!!

Got to the stage now if I do not use the bike to get to work I am one miserable so and so, miss the rush of endorphins. I am even more miserable if I miss it because I couldn't be arsed! Used to use 2 tanks of fuel a month @ £90 much less now. Commute by car is 18 miles using motorways. The only time I do not ride is snow and -5+ with rain due to ice.

It takes a fair bit of organising as I need motor transport either end, so have an old banger one end depending on what my commitments are. I also have to drive into work on a Sunday to swap out clothes etc. The latter and below is because I like ot travel light 10 ltr rucksack at most!

Stopped taking laptop and use the dropbox apps and Outlook 365 for mail so have identical laptops both ends, plus a smartphone make life easier.


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Oct 2012)

2.5 miles into work - 8-12 miles on the way home (I go home the long way - not that my house moves further away during working hours)


----------



## Glow worm (29 Oct 2012)

19 mile round trip for me to Cambridge and back, though I work increasingly from home these days so it can sometimes only be twice a week I go to my office.

A nice 25 miler planned to get to a meeting tomorrow in Thetford, through the Forest, to help make up for my lower mileage these days!


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (6 Nov 2012)

47 miles on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Tuesday and Thursday is just around 30 miles. On the weekend I go out cycling and get lost and find my way back with the gps. I once ended up near Brighton and had no idea until the GPS went on when I wanted to go home lol


----------



## Devonshiredave (12 Nov 2012)

Mine will be 24 mile round trip once I can get my stamina up. Did a dry run yesterday (Sunday) and did it in 1hr 43 there and back with 500ft climb which suprised me. Legs and posterior are definately reminding me of it today! Hope it will be at least three days a week once I get going.


----------



## number3 (13 Nov 2012)

None at the minute but, once I get my fitness up and my confidence (I'm new to cycling) then I plan on commuting to work and back which is around 13 miles each way so 26 in total. I can vary the route to make it longer and slightly more scenic too.


----------



## Jennifer laine (15 Nov 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781



Now that's a good commue i ride 20 minutes through traffic with the only. Climb over a interstate overpass


----------



## Andy_G (16 Nov 2012)

My work is 3.4 miles away, but i usually take the long way there which is about 20 miles and i do 4 miles home.


----------



## shaunb (20 Nov 2012)

2.75miles each way a nice roll into work but 545ft of climbing home topping out at 938ft above sea level,.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Nov 2012)

My shortest route is about 8 miles and slightly hilly about 500 ft of climbing with an option to go over The Wizard on the way in, wakes you up in the morning  . If I want a fast run home I will take another route which is just over 10 and if the weather permits and it is light I will take a hillier route home upto Rainow and on to the top of The Brickworks which is 16 miles with over 1000ft of climbing despite, in theory overall being downhill


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (23 Nov 2012)

I've just changed jobs and as a result my commute will go from a 6 mile round trip to a 20 mile round trip


----------



## JoeyB (23 Nov 2012)

Just over 4 mile round trip... started this week, rained most days hehe

Wish it was longer but at least im home sooner!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2012)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> I've just changed jobs and as a result my commute will go from a 6 mile round trip to a 20 mile round trip


 

Good stuff.
That's an excellent commuting distance for all weathers...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Just over 4 mile round trip... started this week, rained most days hehe
> 
> Wish it was longer but at least im home sooner!


 

What is stopping you from making it longer?

My commute is 24 mile round trip and I never do that.
It's always 22 in the morning and 14 in the evening.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> What is stopping you from making it longer?
> 
> My commute is 24 mile round trip and I never do that.
> It's always 22 in the morning and 14 in the evening.


 
I will when the evenings are longer. I'll enjoy it more...


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2012)

JoeyB said:


> I will when the evenings are longer. I'll enjoy it more...


 

Sorry, I am one of those weirdo's who enjoy their extended commute what ever the weather.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry, I am one of those weirdo's who enjoy their extended commute what ever the weather.


Noted, lol

Weather doesnt bother me as such, its the lack of daylight to see where I'm going!!


----------



## GrasB (24 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry, I am one of those weirdo's who enjoy their extended commute what ever the weather.


Weirdo is one who willingly extends their commute by over 45 miles... each way


----------



## Dan_h (25 Nov 2012)

Started my new commute 4 weeks ago. 24 miles with 1000ft of climbing each way 4 days a week (Wednesday I have a break as I can use the wife's car). It is all country roads so not much traffic, no roundabouts / traffic lights etc to worry about. I did have to go and get a decent front light though so I can see as there are also no street lights!

Hoping to be in shape for some time trials next summer


----------



## Ettie1 (25 Nov 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


Wish that was my commute - sadly I cycle through London streets - I cut through a few small parks and that's my green space.


----------



## Ettie1 (25 Nov 2012)

Most week days 19 - 20 miles passing through Iselworth, Brentford, Chiswick, Hammersmith and Shepherds Bush,Notting Hill - lots of buses, lorries, cabs and 4x4s - oh yes!.. those pedestrians who walk right out in front of me!


----------



## Jennifer laine (25 Nov 2012)

I live in Tampa and I only commute 20 minutes to work, but do ride my bike as general transportation. Before Tampa, I lived in Miami and commuted on bike for 4 years----I rode my bike ALL over Miami and surrounding areas just to get to where I needed to go. I got to know Miami very well this way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2012)

If I take the most direct route to work it is 5 miles (each way), normally do 6 this time of year and ten in the summer. Though after joining and reading threads on here I have done three 15 mile legs already this week. Going to try and make the 15 miles my normal commute, though once we get ice or snow will shorten it back to the 6 miles


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (5 Dec 2012)

My commute to work and back is a 15 mile round trip. Not that far but I use it as a training session and try and blast it. Unfortunately due to the icy conditions we have here in Scotland at the moment it's been the turbo for me. Just had to replace my worn out Shimano Ultegra Shifters 2 weeks ago and don't fancy coming off my bike and smashing them up!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Dec 2012)

FreeFlow Bikes said:


> My commute to work and back is a 15 mile round trip. Not that far but I use it as a training session and try and blast it. Unfortunately due to the icy conditions we have here in Scotland at the moment it's been the turbo for me. Just had to replace my worn out Shimano Ultegra Shifters 2 weeks ago and don't fancy coming off my bike and smashing them up!


Get marathon winters or ice studs and join us crazy winter commuters


----------



## Kev h (6 Dec 2012)

Its a 15mile round trip for me too.


----------



## GrasB (6 Dec 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Get marathon winters or ice studs and join us crazy winter commuters


15 miles each way & that's the (no-suicidal) direct route, often I'll end up doing over 20 miles each way even in the worst of winter... now that


----------



## redste (6 Dec 2012)

In my current job the shortest commute is only 2 miles each way. This was plenty for me when I first got back on my bike, but over the last few months I've been looking for longer routes. currently doing about 6 miles each way now. 
Also just got a new job starting sometime early next year, then the commute will be 9 miles each way ( to begin with!)


----------



## redste (6 Dec 2012)

OOpps don't know why it posted twice!


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2012)

BrazingSaddles said:


> Used to do 20 mile round trip. From next week I will have a 10 minute walk


Not quite that short but my commute is only around 1.75 miles, I quite like that it gives me the flexibility to do other things or like last week when the weather was nice extend it a bit.


----------



## MKat (10 Dec 2012)

38 miles round trip for me, but I've only managed the round trip in one day a handful of times... I usually cycle into work one day and cycle home the next.


----------



## MoG (13 Dec 2012)

20 miles each way for me but only every second day, because between commutes I drive 2 eight hour trips and have a sleep out in my truck.


----------



## Kins (20 Dec 2012)

About 2.5 miles in and 4 miles back. Longer way home is because of a sodding great hill which at my current fitness level I can't do or won't do, not sure which. Its only 130ft rise or there abouts but 7.5 gradient.


----------



## Sharethan (21 Dec 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


 Hats off to ya... View is worth every lung busting mile i would imagine.


----------



## Sharethan (21 Dec 2012)

26 miles there and back for me, fortunately roads arent too busy, really quite a pleasant commute.


----------



## HLaB (25 Dec 2012)

Over winter now I'm not getting back in time for a proper ride I've extended my commute from a 3.5 mile round to a 8.5 or 9 miles in the AM, maybe 10 or 11miles at lunch and a short 5 miles in the PM although that occasionally as been increased too. If all goes to pot though I still have the option of just 1.75miles oneway direct. Having said that my last commute was Friday and who knows what my commute next year will involve.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2012)

I will be shortening my commute for 2013.
From it's current 22 miles in the morning to 18 miles (The direct route is 12 miles)
The evenings commute of 14 miles will stay the same.
I have promised myself that I will do less cycling and those 4 miles will make a difference.
My body is really creaking and groaning at the moment so need to take it a bit easier methinks.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Dec 2012)

My commute is about 19 miles each way through Manchester, but I normally only go one way as I have the option of putting it in the works van and getting a lift from someone else. Last 6 months I have been slacking off and hopefully the new year will give me the inspiration to do at least one way a minimumof 3 times a week.


----------



## adamhearn (29 Dec 2012)

A short 3 miles each way. Whilst I thought I might extend my journey on summer evenings, I don't find commuting at all interesting - it's a different bike with a different viewpoint.


----------



## samsbike (2 Jan 2013)

I do around 17-18 miles, although for Jan, Feb and March this year have acquired a travelcard. The main reason is that the canal path is no fun in the cold and wet (actually its no fun most of the time unless spring is in the air!). However, I hope to ride in a few times when the light and weather improve.


----------



## dodgy (2 Jan 2013)

Jeremy Vine is covering this topic today (how far do you cycle to work), I won't tune in, it will attract the usual commentards about Road Tax I expect.


----------



## martint235 (2 Jan 2013)

I cycle 12 miles each way at the moment, 5 days a week usually. I can't stand getting the train so only do so when I really have to.


----------



## Paddygt (2 Jan 2013)

1.4 miles each way, I don't need Lycra................ :-(


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

4.9 miles each way. It would take me longer to walk to the bus stop than cycle to work, and if I cycle I always get a seat.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jan 2013)

Bang on 10 miles each way, well garmin says 9.85 but it does not register a couple of bits and my normal bike computer said 10.12 so i take the average .Takes about 33 mins in and 37/38 mins back as i take a hillier route back although it comes in near enough the same distance.
I do it every day 5 days a week on rotating shifts in all weathers bar bad ice/snow as swmbo has the car unless i am on nights and i am to fecked


----------



## Phil485 (5 Jan 2013)

Mine is at least 11 miles, slightly longer routes found to use nicer roads. Only a couple of times a week and not during winter. Don't like commuting in the dark.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jan 2013)

Currently a 6 mile route to work.

Boss took me to one side at the start of this year. He has been asked to supply a Project Mechanical Engineer to Wolverhampton, and I am best suited. They need the turnover / profit, and I'm not being fully used at the moment. Wolverhampton site is 17 miles from home.
I have spent the last few days thinking up various travel options. My boss, his fellow manager and my Mum thinks that a 17 mile ride is not safe, ridiculous, and even suggesting it brings my sanity into question. I'm planning a gentle build-up involving train 3 days a week, gradually reducing as I get fitter. Furthermore, I'm looking at getting a low maintenance commuting machine for the full 17 miles, or a cheap hack to leave at Wolverhampton station to do the last 2 miles on. I'm steeling myself for the big rows, stand-offs, and/or trying to keep my real plans quiet. There is no way I am spending an extra 2 hours each day on the M6 round Birmingham. It's not safe in my state of sleep depravation (3 week old child) and life is too short.

Only ironically my colleague fell off his bike on Sunday, broke a finger, is off work for 2 weeks and I am his cover. Which means that they have had to find an alternative mug for the Wolverhampton job, and I'll probably loose the chance and have to say here in this office. Now feeling very deflated.


----------



## tomahawk (8 Jan 2013)

Shamed by this thread into doing a longer commute. Problem is that my work is only 1.5 miles from my home so I now actually go the opposite direction to start of with and have got a 6.5 mile one way through the countryside and 2.5 the other...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

tomahawk said:


> Shamed by this thread into doing a longer commute. Problem is that my work is only 1.5 miles from my home so I now actually go the opposite direction to start of with and have got a 6.5 mile one way through the countryside and 2.5 the other...


 

Good man.. it is a strange feeling heading the wrong way, but soon enough you wont even think about it. And in the better weather months I guarantee that you will be stretching the commute even more.


----------



## robjh (12 Jan 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Currently a 6 mile route to work.
> 
> Wolverhampton site is 17 miles from home.
> I have spent the last few days thinking up various travel options. My boss, his fellow manager and my Mum thinks that a 17 mile ride is not safe, ridiculous, and even suggesting it brings my sanity into question. I'm planning a gentle build-up involving train 3 days a week, gradually reducing as I get fitter. Furthermore, I'm looking at getting a low maintenance commuting machine for the full 17 miles, or a cheap hack to leave at Wolverhampton station to do the last 2 miles on.


 
17 miles is quite doable, and feels pretty good on a nice morning, but the return ride in the cold and dark can look rather daunting at the end of a long day. From the way you describe the alternative on the M6, I don't think it'll take you any (or at least much) longer than driving, and the M6 around Brum in the rush hour is pretty damn miserable.

What about taking your bike on the train to Wolverhampton? I looked at the London Midland info on the National Rail website, and it doesn't look like they have any local restrictions in the West Midlands - as long as you stick to their trains you might be alright. That said, I suppose it could be uncomfortable if the trains are always crammed full at those times of day.


----------



## robjh (12 Jan 2013)

Back to the main question : 
I'm currently doing 12 miles each way, 3 days a week, but am thinking of reducing it to 8.5 miles each way next week because of the cold weather that's predicted. I can do that as I'm working away from home, and travel up and back once a week - I can then choose from a few options where to stay during the week.

Still, 8.5 miles is far enough to freeze your b******ks off.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Jan 2013)

robjh said:


> What about taking your bike on the train to Wolverhampton? I looked at the London Midland info on the National Rail website, and it doesn't look like they have any local restrictions in the West Midlands - as long as you stick to their trains you might be alright. That said, I suppose it could be uncomfortable if the trains are always crammed full at those times of day.


 
London Midland OK, but those trains are very slow. Cross Country should be OK too. Virgin could be the problem as you need a reservation for their trains. Unfortunately the best train to get to work on time is a Virgin train.


----------



## danjanoob (14 Jan 2013)

I don't actually use a bike to commute yet, but i'm sick of the rising rail/tube fares and would relish in being in tip-top condition again.

TFL website estimates my journey from Romford to Tower Bridge to take 1h15m approx. Obviously there are other factors, but knowing that i'm 5"8 and 13stone, how long do people think it will take me at first? And how long before I can comfortably do this 4 days a week? I will take it easy at first, and do a practice run to learn the route before i actually commit to commuting, and end up in a ditch somewhere along Romford Road out of breath. Eventually I want to get my ride time down to 45mins.

I will be using a road bike, probably a Triban 3/5.


----------



## HLaB (14 Jan 2013)

2.5 miles this morning, as the side roads looked a bit dodgy. I chose my second shortest route as the schortest involves bypassing the traffic jams down the hatched area in the middle of the main road but given I couln't see them this morning I thought it was best not too.

danjanoob, nice one I've no idea about Romford to TowerBridge, it looks like 14-15miles from Cyclestreets. 45mins is a practical time for a traffic free commute but in the centre of London with multiple traffic lights I think thats a bit optomistic. Cycle streets are showing 1hr for a fast commute or an 1 and 1/4 for an easy commute.


----------



## danjanoob (14 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> danjanoob, nice one I've no idea about Romford to TowerBridge, it looks like 14-15miles from Cyclestreets. 45mins is a practical time for a traffic free commute but in the centre of London with multiple traffic lights I think thats a bit optomistic. Cycle streets are showing 1hr for a fast commute or an 1 and 1/4 for an easy commute.


 
It is a bit optimistic, probably, but I will try my best. As you say, 45 mins on a good day may be possible. Especially as the route is a lot of straight roads with very minimal elevation and slow traffic. I'm more worried about how my heart and body is going to get on. Just want a bike now, getting annoyed with delays waiting for my boss to get my vouchers! I haven't been on Cycle Streets yet, i'll have a look now cheers.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Jan 2013)

Well same road that the motorbike came of there some new deep tyre marks on the grass further on a Ford Ka upside down in the bushes.

Up until today I had been contemplating getting myself a cheapo hybrid and putting some ice spikers on it just to keep on if it got icy everywhere. Seeing as I share the roads with these kind of nobbers I think even if I could stay upright the chances of getting swiped by someone not reading the road and conditions has gone up beyond an acceptable level.


----------



## Moon bunny (30 Jan 2013)

From my new house to work is just under 300 metres.


----------



## rapido (2 Feb 2013)

7.3 miles each way, little hilly, took me nearly an hour but got it down to 35-40mins and hopefuly getting faster


----------



## A Cyclist (7 Feb 2013)

18 miles round trip, Watford to Sudbury Hill via A4008 Oxhey Lane, Courtenay Ave, Harrow view, so ups and downs. 35 to 40 mins based on the traffic. This is my first week, looking to improve


----------



## A Cyclist (7 Feb 2013)

Forgot to add, any CCers on this route will be glad to see them as I always wave at the cyclists, get waved at or not.
And you can easily spot a poor climber


----------



## Rustybucket (26 Feb 2013)

I do 25 miles round trip - Hanger Lane to Camden- with a few laps of Regents Park added. Am looking to increase this in the summer. Takes me about 65mins to do 15 miles in the morning. 50 Mins going home to do 10 miles - loads more traffic & killer taxis & london buses aiming at me - so not as fast


----------



## Mark Tobin (26 Feb 2013)

I'm hoping to do my first commute by bike this Friday, about 5 miles so it really shouldn't be too difficult, though it is quite hilly!


----------



## Mark Tobin (1 Mar 2013)

well my first ever commute to work this morning by bike. Not a huge distance, but some pretty steep hills on the way in! Tracked 8.9km & was absolutely knackered by the time i got there. After this though i can only get stronger as i put more miles on the bike. It was a gorgeous morning to cycle to work though,& even nicer on the way home, which of course mean't that the inclines were declines & it was sooo much easier. So after today's exercise (18km cycle in total & 7km walk at lunch) i'll be on a rest day tomorrow & then back to running on Sunday!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Mar 2013)

Mark Tobin said:


> well my first ever commute to work this morning by bike.


Well done!


----------



## chqshaitan (2 Mar 2013)

nice one bud


----------



## Rustybucket (5 Mar 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/43275183#achievements

heres mine - added 4 laps of regents park to get the miles up!!


----------



## Mange-tout (9 Mar 2013)

15 miles one way only (home). Get a lift in and then twice a week cycle home. Been doing this for 3 weeks now. There's a stinger of a hill at mile 14 and have only managed it twice - the other times have had to walk. I'm working up to 3 times per week but definately will need a rest day in between for the forseeable future


----------



## Deano-MC-Racer (12 Mar 2013)

I do 25 miles each day, 12.5 each way mon-friday and even do a 20-60 miler on the weekend if I'm strong enough and have done detours to richmond park on the way home but the cull is on at the moment and the cold weather makes it not alot of fun at the moment.
I cycle from Hounslow to Regent street every day and it generally takes me 50mins but have done it in 44mins which is my PB.
Generally mondays and tuesday are my best days and gets slower towards the end of the week after I do BodyPump class on tuesday which kills my legs with all the leg work I do.


----------



## TeeNoM (13 Mar 2013)

It's around 10-25 miles each way. It really does depend how I feel and the weather conditions.


----------



## Leodis (15 Mar 2013)

8 miles each way through Leeds, not beautiful but I do pass through Meanwood urban farm and visit the ducks and sheep


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Mar 2013)

do about 40 mile round trip; only live 2 miles from work though


----------



## Si_ (16 Mar 2013)

The direct route is 9.8 miles each way, but who on earth takes the direct route on push bike? if i wanted to get there quickly i'd take the car, which kinda defeats the object. so i often ride home the long way which ends up being something like a 25 mile round trip.


----------



## monkeylc (16 Mar 2013)

4.5 mile there and back at the min,new job will be 15 mile there and back


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Mar 2013)

Si_ said:


> ... if i wanted to get there quickly i'd take the car...


Depends on where you're going. Parts of my commute are definitely faster by bicycle than by car, as bicycles aren't nearly as affected by congestion as motor vehicles.


----------



## Si_ (17 Mar 2013)

true victor, if i would rather pedal than try and get off the team valley at 1700. lol


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> 15 miles one way only (home). Get a lift in and then twice a week cycle home. Been doing this for 3 weeks now. There's a stinger of a hill at mile 14 and have only managed it twice - the other times have had to walk. I'm working up to 3 times per week but definately will need a rest day in between for the forseeable future


 
think I know which hill that is! Do you live up near Masterton by any chance?


----------



## Mange-tout (17 Mar 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> think I know which hill that is! Do you live up near Masterton by any chance?


 Hi Mr Grumpy, yes.......................right near Tesco.It's a brute of a hill isn't it? Do you know the gradient by chance? Is it on your route too?


----------



## The Brewer (17 Mar 2013)

I'm moving to another job so its back down to 7miles for me....kind of looking forward getting to work not too sweaty after a 20mile slog in the freezing cold. I'll enjoy a 20min ride in the warmer waether
Its over the hill from LLangollen, towards Wrexham near Rhos, so still have lots of opportunities to do some big hills when I finish work


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Mar 2013)

not on my route as I live in the bay but I`ve been up it and also the Fordel one on my fixed, its leg burner for sure.

http://app.strava.com/segments/expl.../56.045424,-3.398354/zoom/15/map_type/terrain

ok just searched on Strava and its 9.9%!


----------



## Niki (18 Mar 2013)

6 miles each way but should try to squeeze in a few laps of regents park in the evening when the weather gets warmer


----------



## Andrew Brown (22 Mar 2013)

23 miles round trip, about 60% on cycle path rest on road. Takes about 45 mins in 48 back on an average day, record is 39 in. Windy days can kill it to 55 mins or worse as most of it is coastal and can get very windy


----------



## samsbike (24 Mar 2013)

Well if I start tomorrow it's 34 miles or so, from Ruislip to kings cross.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Mar 2013)

samsbike said:


> Well if I start tomorrow it's 34 miles or so, from Ruislip to kings cross.


 

That's round trip right?


----------



## samsbike (24 Mar 2013)

Yep round trip but it takes me an eternity and tomorrow will hopefully be the first day in 3 months.


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> 15 miles one way only (home). Get a lift in and then twice a week cycle home. Been doing this for 3 weeks now. There's a stinger of a hill at mile 14 and have only managed it twice - the other times have had to walk. I'm working up to 3 times per week but definately will need a rest day in between for the forseeable future


I do both ways now but when I used to commute Ed-Dunfie, I bought a book flexi pass train tickets and used one in the morning and cycled at night; it saved sitting sweaty in the office and made it doable 5 days a week. I also hated the thought of descending it in the winter. The hill although longer is a lot less steep going by Fordel instead of going left and by Middlebank.


----------



## Risex4 (24 Mar 2013)

I've recently changed up from doing 4 miles each way with 100ft of climbing outward and 200ft of climbing homeward to 15 miles each way with about 1400ft of climbing on each leg.

This involves heading in completely the wrong direction when I set off, looping around the long way, going up some of the biggest hills around as I do so, "missing" work, and then looping back round to arive. I'm doing this with the general aim of keeping my fitness progressing forward.

Friends and family dont understand and think Im a bit mad.


----------



## HLaB (24 Mar 2013)

Risex4 said:


> I've recently changed up from doing 4 miles each way with 100ft of climbing outward and 200ft of climbing homeward to 15 miles each way with about 1400ft of climbing on each leg.
> 
> This involves heading in completely the wrong direction when I set off, looping around the long way, going up some of the biggest hills around as I do so, "missing" work, and then looping back round to arive. I'm doing this with the general aim of keeping my fitness progressing forward.
> 
> Friends and family dont understand and think Im a bit mad.


I have to go 18miles to do similar, although the climb isnt much a cheap steel fixie can handle it, on Friday I slept in though and went the direct way.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2013)

Risex4 said:


> I've recently changed up from doing 4 miles each way with 100ft of climbing outward and 200ft of climbing homeward to 15 miles each way with about 1400ft of climbing on each leg.
> 
> This involves heading in completely the wrong direction when I set off, looping around the long way, going up some of the biggest hills around as I do so, "missing" work, and then looping back round to arive. I'm doing this with the general aim of keeping my fitness progressing forward.
> 
> Friends and family dont understand and think Im a bit mad.


 

I do the same. Direct route is just under 12 miles.
So I head south first before doubling back to make the morning journey 20 miles.
The evening return journey I have a route of 15 miles.


----------



## Mange-tout (25 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> I do both ways now but when I used to commute Ed-Dunfie, I bought a book flexi pass train tickets and used one in the morning and cycled at night; it saved sitting sweaty in the office and made it doable 5 days a week. I also hated the thought of descending it in the winter. The hill although longer is a lot less steep going by Fordel instead of going left and by Middlebank.


I did think of going up by Fordell instead one afternoon but it just seemed a bit of a stretch turning right towards Dalgety Bay instead of going straight on. Actually I probably would have taken the same amount of time as I can get up to 4mph + up Fordell instead of a slow 2.8mph, and you can weave and wobble as much as you like on the cycle path . I'm going to try it next week. Fordell is still hard, but doable .

I'm lucky in that I can get a lift in and cycle home as many times as I can manage. One week I'll up it to 3 times  I cannot imagine going both ways, every day, like you and many others do. Well done. And I presume you barely build up a sweat now?.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2013)

"_sweat_"? (quickly Googles...) _Oh!_ That's what it means.


----------



## Risex4 (25 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> I have to go 18miles to do similar, although the climb isnt much a cheap steel fixie can handle it, on Friday I slept in though and went the direct way.


 
Previous normal commute: http://app.strava.com/activities/45040481
New Mega Commute: http://app.strava.com/activities/45817119

Add my boss and subordinates to the list of people who give me a strange look when I explain why I get up quite a bit earlier to arrive slightly later at work (still with plenty of cool down time though).


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

Risex4 said:


> Previous normal commute: http://app.strava.com/activities/45040481
> New Mega Commute: http://app.strava.com/activities/45817119
> 
> Add my boss and subordinates to the list of people who give me a strange look when I explain why I get up quite a bit earlier to arrive slightly later at work (still with plenty of cool down time though).


Again hardly any climbing but this was my longest commute, it was a SS hub at the time


----------



## Col5632 (26 Mar 2013)

AMcD said:


> I did think of going up by Fordell instead one afternoon but it just seemed a bit of a stretch turning right towards Dalgety Bay instead of going straight on. Actually I probably would have taken the same amount of time as I can get up to 4mph + up Fordell instead of a slow 2.8mph, and you can weave and wobble as much as you like on the cycle path . I'm going to try it next week. Fordell is still hard, but doable .
> 
> I'm lucky in that I can get a lift in and cycle home as many times as I can manage. One week I'll up it to 3 times  I cannot imagine going both ways, every day, like you and many others do. Well done. And I presume you barely build up a sweat now?.


 
I know the hill you mean, thankfully i can do the slightly easier fordell hill but its still a tuff climb after a day at work with tired legs, i usually cycle the 5 miles each way to the bay and back 4 days a week


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Mar 2013)

climb??? That's not a climb  http://app.strava.com/segments/1151087 if only it was part of commute.


----------



## Col5632 (28 Mar 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> climb??? That's not a climb  http://app.strava.com/segments/1151087 if only it was part of commute.


 
Ok its a hump  Its a hill ive never seemed to enjoy trying for some reason


----------



## Spartak (5 Apr 2013)

28 miles round trip from N.E. Bristol - S.W. Bristol & back.
Early morning usually takes 50 minutes, return journey in the rush hour about an hour !


----------



## BlackPanther (7 Apr 2013)

For the last 3 years my commute has been a 24 mile daily round trip. I only have 2 route choices (both around 45-50 minutes, but one route is quite hilly). What I have started to do lately is to make really small changes by going down a different road/cycle path that's only slightly out of my way, just for a bit of a change.


----------



## sheffgirl (16 Apr 2013)

Are we counting one way or in total? I clicked '1-5' but that's only one way. Its 3 miles each way for me, but I go a slightly longer and more scenic way home to make it 6.7miles, and now the weather is nicer and its lighter I've extended it to 7.2 miles each day.


----------



## Hover Fly (16 Apr 2013)

16 to 19 miles depending on exact route and especially which side of Windermere I go, west side is shorter and quieter but involves a ferry voyage, the east side might get a bit busy in summer.


----------



## subaqua (16 Apr 2013)

going to be longer from end of June - 17 miles each way! can't wait


----------



## palinurus (16 Apr 2013)

Was bored at work today, worked out how far my commute was in parsecs. It was a pretty small number, something x10^-13.

Also 80 furlongs.


----------



## Drew Lorenzo (21 Apr 2013)

My commute is a 44 mile round trip from South Bristol to Wotton-under-Edge. Only doing it 3 times a week at the moment but hoping to build it up by the summer...


----------



## Biscuit (22 Apr 2013)

My run is the same it's been for the last 2 years, 25 miles each way. So why did it seem like twice the distance this morning! #knackeredlegs


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Apr 2013)

if you do that every day chapeau to you! That is a fair old distance, thought my 30 mile round trip daily was tall order but that wins hands down.


----------



## theMec (25 Apr 2013)

I started a new job back in January and have been getting the bus everyday since, but this morning i cycled the 20 miles from Oxford to Aylesbury in 1hour 30mins. Not too shabby. I'm going to start off one day a week and see how it goes. The route is pretty flat luckily but there is a hillier route i can take if and when i'm feeling brave!


----------



## LeeOsborne (26 Apr 2013)

Mine's about 5 miles each way.Generally, it takes me 18 - 20 minutes, nearly the same as it takes on my motorbike if ridden sensibly! There is a little short cut I take when peddling though. The car takes a minimum 25 minutes.


----------



## Jazzer (26 Apr 2013)

Hi I'm on a 40 mile round trip,each work day, little bit tired by the end of the week, but can't resist a run out on the weekend, one rest day a must, I have two nice 17percent hills at very end of commute, on way home arghhh,times way out with last weeks winds but still enjoyed the training cheers


----------



## beauty (9 May 2013)

love cycling,but my physical strength are not very well


----------



## Skyfoil (13 May 2013)

I've been riding 21 miles each way every day for the last 8 months. On a flat bar hybrid.
Very uncomfortable.
Building a road bike based on a 1980's Raleigh Record with 8sp Sora groupset in an attempt to make the run a little quicker/easier/more comfortable.


----------



## Jazzer (13 May 2013)

Hi sky foil I'm on a Scott hybrid doing 20mile each way and comfy, whys your commute uncomfortable.?


----------



## Skyfoil (13 May 2013)

Jazzer said:


> Hi sky foil I'm on a Scott hybrid doing 20mile each way and comfy, whys your commute uncomfortable.?


 
I bought the bike (Large 2010 Giant Escape 1) on the advice of my LBS. I was new to cycling then and didn't know any better. I'm 6'4" and the bike is too small for me. I should have gone for the XL. Don't get me wrong, the Giant has been a great workhorse. I estimate that i've done over 30,000 miles on it and i'm still on the original wheelset! The problem is, i'm now trying lot of different bikes and have discovered the benefits of selecting the correct frame sizes. The greatest discomfort, however, is the hand numbness / pins and needles. Without any options for alternative hand positions, I struggle with my hands after about 10 miles every time.


----------



## Cycleconvert (20 May 2013)

I have been commuting a 15 mile round trip for 3 weeks now and everytime I think I am getting quicker, I end up stuck in traffic or at traffic lights for longer than usual... typical!


----------



## chernij (22 May 2013)

I don't know why I voted 6-10 miles a while back, but my Uni is 2 miles away from my house!


----------



## HLaB (24 May 2013)

IIRC, Wed was a bout 21 miles in the morning, 50miles at night. Thu was 9 miles in the morning then 2.4miles at night and today was 5.2miles in the morning, night ?


----------



## Brahan (24 May 2013)

New ride. 32 miles each way.


----------



## hopless500 (24 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wow, mine is only 5 miles door to door


Mine is 40 miles return trip. I don't do it too often. I would need to leave at around 6 in the morning. Not a chance


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 May 2013)

hopless500 said:


> Mine is 40 miles return trip. I don't do it too often. I would need to leave at around 6 in the morning. Not a chance


Mine is about to be similar. Currently it's 16.8mi to work and 20.8mi from work i.e. 37.6mi return trip, because I use a straight main highway route to work at stupid-o'clock (I leave at 4:45am), but in the afternoon due to traffic I use cycle paths which makes the route longer.

In 2 weeks I'll be changing my role at work, and my start and finish times will be 1.5 hours later, which means I'll have to leave home later in the morning and so there will be more traffic along this main highway. Because of this, I'll be taking the 20.8mi cycle path route both ways, i.e. a 41.6mi return trip. I'm actually looking forward to the change, yeah I know, that's crazy talk, but I love cycling .


----------



## musa (27 May 2013)

Currently doing ten miles give or take each way. Which im also trying to get under 30mins best time 31/32 minutes

If so then maybe attempt a 10mile tt


----------



## stevey (28 May 2013)

Back to cycling due to change in shift patterns, round trip of about 10 miles


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2013)

Just a short 5.5 miles this morning; its looking pretty wet out there just now so I may make it shorter again and I think I'll give the club training session a miss got a bit of a bruised thigh or something and I don't fancy cycling round a wet circuit fast; maybe I'll just pop to the shops instead.


----------



## sue perb (29 May 2013)

35 - 40 mile round trip


----------



## Summerking (30 May 2013)

I do 26 miles round trip


----------



## stevey (3 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Back to cycling due to change in shift patterns, round trip of about 10 miles


 

Same here round trip of around 9-10 miles


----------



## VamP (3 Jun 2013)

50 miles round trip, though I do extend it occasionally if I have time. Sadly, I am unable to commute every day as I travel with my job


----------



## Mapster1989 (7 Jun 2013)

A short and sweet 6 mile round trip for me.


----------



## ianjmcd (7 Jun 2013)

mines only 4 miles round trip but i tend to do 10-20 miles in morning and sometimes 10 at night years ago it was 64 mile round trip but that was in the dim and distance past


----------



## bornagainst (11 Jun 2013)

24 miles round trip. Pretty much exactly the same every day, with just the occasional extension to 26-27 miles.

Normally the highlight of my working day!


----------



## Alistair thomson (11 Jun 2013)

I have a 20 mile round trip to work , and trying to watch out for drivers who dont give us guys any respect .


----------



## Jon89 (14 Jun 2013)

20 mile round trip, sometimes take the scenic route on the way back depending on how I'm feeling


----------



## Helenoutlaw (19 Jun 2013)

each way


----------



## Helenoutlaw (19 Jun 2013)

sorry should have each way, take one of two routes


----------



## silverback_ade (20 Jun 2013)

11.3 to work 11.6 home, would like to make longer but as I'm doing a physical job and 10 hour shifts the ride home at 10pm can be tough especially when into the wind grrrrr hate the wind :-(


----------



## ThinAir (24 Jun 2013)

14 miles. 28 miles round trip :-)


----------



## Garyh09 (28 Jun 2013)

16 mile round trip, been doing it now for a couple of months, in the light on a cycle path in the dark on roads, (shift work)


----------



## Misusawa (29 Jun 2013)

Two and a half miles each way. mostly on proper cycleways.


----------



## videoman (5 Jul 2013)

Just done it a few days ago for the first time after moving, 20 mile round trip.


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Jul 2013)

I commute every Friday 19 miles to work and 19 home again. I share a lift with my wife on Mondays and work from home Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (14 Jul 2013)

Not a regular commuter but last week I cycled to and from work a couple of times. 27 miles each way......fortunately we have a shower at work. Plan to do the same tomorrow and maybe more regularly.....but only in nice weather and daylight.


----------



## jim55 (14 Jul 2013)

only 7 ml in and a wee bit less coming back (diff route ) ,i think 13.8 all in so pretty short


----------



## Scott Macdonald (16 Jul 2013)

28 mile round trip, each day, but as I work 12 hour shifts it is only 4 days max. Been doing this since 2010 only taking the car in heavy snow or if the wind gusts are above 40mph on the met office site.


----------



## ChrisMc (18 Jul 2013)

33 mile round trip, have been doing it for a month now 3 or 4 times a week. The first week I started I got 2 punctures, changed my tyres to Gatorskins and touch wood not had one since. Makes me feel happy all day long. People keep offering me lifts home thinking I'm daft and can't understand it when I say I enjoy it.


----------



## Scott Macdonald (19 Jul 2013)

ChrisMc said:


> 33 mile round trip, have been doing it for a month now 3 or 4 times a week. The first week I started I got 2 punctures, changed my tyres to Gatorskins and touch wood not had one since. Makes me feel happy all day long. People keep offering me lifts home thinking I'm daft and can't understand it when I say I enjoy it.



I am 3 years down the line Chris, and my workmates still think I am mad, despite having bags more energy and 3 stones lighter. I am 28 mile round trip and started at 1 hour 20 mins each way, now got a road bike and manage it in 45 mins each way. I got loads of punctures the first couple of years, but now stay on main roads and stay out of the gutter, and only had one this year.


----------



## ChrisMc (19 Jul 2013)

Scott Macdonald said:


> I am 3 years down the line Chris, and my workmates still think I am mad, despite having bags more energy and 3 stones lighter. I am 28 mile round trip and started at 1 hour 20 mins each way, now got a road bike and manage it in 45 mins each way. I got loads of punctures the first couple of years, but now stay on main roads and stay out of the gutter, and only had one this year.


 

Yeah every one of my punctures have been on the same cycle path. Would use the main road but its a really busy dual carriage way, think I'd sooner have the puncture. I can manage each way in just under an hour, but normally on the way home I have a head wind and takes 5 minutes longer. Still much more fun than using the car or motorbike.


----------



## andrewpreston (2 Aug 2013)

11 miles each way. I do it two to three times a week.


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Aug 2013)

Wish I could do combo votes. I commute to work 9 miles each way and college 16 miles each way.


----------



## Patso19 (4 Aug 2013)

I am very proud today I set s goal of riding 13 miles in 35 mins but today I got it in 31 mins. I ride everyday 26 miles I have been doing this for 2 months now.


----------



## HLaB (5 Aug 2013)

For the last few weeks its been pretty constant circa 5.5 miles to work and 2.4miles at night.


----------



## PhunkyPhil (5 Aug 2013)

2 miles to station and 2.6 miles back from station
Unfortunately I live 50 miles from London where I work so just cycle to and from the train station.


----------



## J1780 (6 Aug 2013)

36km round trip. Can be almost doubled if I got the scenic route when in the form for it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Aug 2013)

PhunkyPhil said:


> 2 miles to station and 2.6 miles back from station
> Unfortunately I live 50 miles from London where I work so just cycle to and from the train station.


Try picking a different station to ride to, then . Perhaps one further away?


----------



## BrumJim (9 Aug 2013)

Currently 48 miles, but I'm only doing it one way, and only once every couple of weeks.


----------



## machew (9 Aug 2013)

10 mile each way, but the best part is I can claim 20p per mile against my tax bill. So I get fitter and the tax man pays me. Win win


----------



## Littgull (10 Aug 2013)

machew said:


> 10 mile each way, but the best part is I can claim 20p per mile against my tax bill. So I get fitter and the tax man pays me. Win win


I also commute 10 miles each way to work 4 days a week. Machew...I'm interested in what you say about claiming 2op a mile against your tax.How does this apply?


----------



## machew (10 Aug 2013)

As I am a contractor, my main place of work is my home. Therefore my commute is a business expense, if I drive I can claim 45p a mile and if I cycle it's 20p a mile (http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/rates/travel.htm)


----------



## Littgull (10 Aug 2013)

machew said:


> As I am a contractor, my main place of work is my home. Therefore my commute is a business expense, if I drive I can claim 45p a mile and if I cycle it's 20p a mile (http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/rates/travel.htm)


Machew..ah, I understand now = thanks for clarifying. Unfortunately I'm still an employed 'wage slave' for 4 days a week so can't claim similarly.


----------



## Grendel (13 Aug 2013)

I'm taking advantage of the weather and cycling all the way to work. Usually I leave home at 1740 for a nightshift, cycle to the station, take two trains and get to work at 1835.
Tonight I left just before 1740, cycled just under 15 miles and arrived in Springburn at 1847.
After a 12 hour shift I'm usually done in, so I let the train take the strain on the way home.


----------



## andyfraser (13 Aug 2013)

I only cycle 4.5 miles each way to work. Having read the distances some here commute I feel slightly inadequate.


----------



## ThinAir (14 Aug 2013)

24 mile round trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toshiba Boy (23 Aug 2013)

Varies, depending on work commitments/meetings etc. Try and do 5 days a week where possible, probably averages out at 3 days a week over the year.

Distance also varies, again due to other commitments. When I can, I cycle all the way in (24 miles each way, across edge of Exmoor, so nice and lumpy). Otherwise, it's 12 mile drive to my workmates house, then 11.5 mile each way ride. 

Cycling round these parts certainly nicer views than my old commutes in and around Coventry and Birmingham in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Aug 2013)

I just found out that a work colleague of mine commutes 25km each way. What makes his story remarkable is that last year he was overweight to the point where he couldn't walk properly. Then early this year, I noticed that a lot of that weight had suddenly come off. Most likely surgery, I thought, to be that rapid. But then I also noticed him a few times during the year in the work bike cage, preparing to ride off on a bicycle at the end of the work day. Well that's a good way to keep the weight down (and perhaps even lower it even more), I thought. Then I saw him again today just as I was leaving work, and we were both getting ready to cycle home, and casually asked him how long his bicycle commute was, and was gobsmacked when he told me it was 25km each way. That's one of the best things I've heard all year . It's clearly done him a lot of good, and it's nice to see that he's sticking with it.


----------



## AndyK (28 Aug 2013)

If i was to ride bike to work then it be less than a mile and nature of job means i often start at depot but finish in town which is a short walk from my house , sometimes ride bike to depot before shift on a midnight finish so i don't have to wait around for staff bus and cycle home.


----------



## Dmcd33 (4 Sep 2013)

8.2 miles one way, 16.4 round trip. One decent hill, but mainly flat with lots of traffic lights/cars in a hurry to the next red light....


----------



## morville78 (6 Sep 2013)

18 miles each way once or twice a week.


----------



## Brandane (6 Sep 2013)

Not even far enough to make it worthwhile carrying my bike downstairs from my flat! 
It's about 200 metres walk to my work. 
Luxury compared to the 25 miles each way commute I had for 6 years, and a 15 mile each way commute for 20 years before that (by car).


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2013)

@Brandane I'm not much further 1.6miles; this morning I was 5.5miles an 20.7miles tonight but I have the flexibility for days when it goes wrong or I want to get in early to leave early; its upto you what you make of your 200m ;-)


----------



## crazyjoe101 (6 Sep 2013)

Now that my school's given me access to shower's, I'll be doing a short and sweet 3.7 or 4.7mi route on the way there, and however many miles I feel like on the way back. I probably won't extend by much though, since I have to carry a lot with me, might just hit some hills with the weight on for some training.


----------



## Brandane (7 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> @Brandane I'm not much further 1.6miles; this morning I was 5.5miles an 20.7miles tonight but I have the flexibility for days when it goes wrong or I want to get in early to leave early; its upto you what you make of your 200m ;-)



The problem with my work is there is nowhere secure to leave the bike. The nearest place would be ..... back upstairs with the bike and leave it in my flat, then walk to work! 
I do sometimes get out after work, but it's not really a commute then.


----------



## pally83 (7 Sep 2013)

My new commute is 23 miles there and 22.5 miles back. Twice a week at most, but hope to get one full week in before the weather gets too wintery.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Sep 2013)

I commute 12 miles each way. This means getting up at 4.15am for a 6am start. The amount of times I do it a week depends largely on the weather. It is no fun riding in the dark in the rain.
But I ride most days in the summer.

I have a wide range of bikes to choose from from a Kickbike to an Electric bike, and they all get used.

Steve


----------



## Shaun McNally (8 Sep 2013)

Just over 3.5 miles each way


----------



## ska1903 (11 Sep 2013)

Quickest route would be 2 miles but I take a longer roundabout route that takes it out to 4.5 miles each way.

This route - http://www.strava.com/activities/81404837


----------



## Little My (12 Sep 2013)

About 18 miles round trip. My commute starts with climbing a hill then it's all nice and flat all the way to Marylebone.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (13 Sep 2013)

19.97 on the Odometer Today as I went via Vauxhall Bridge but shorter coming back as I used Southwark Bridge.It varies between 16 + 20.


----------



## Mile195 (13 Sep 2013)

19.24/19.90 in (depending on route), 19.63 back. The discrepancy is something to do with the New-Cross 1-way system I think...


----------



## Onthedrops (13 Sep 2013)

Just short of 4 miles each way.
Journey to work is practically downhill all the way. Takes 10 mins.

Homeward commute is a different story. 4 miles, uphill all the way, no respite really but a cracking leg workout.


----------



## SWSteve (13 Sep 2013)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781



That is a magnificent commute, my views do not compare


----------



## Winnershsaint (14 Sep 2013)

42K so 26 mile round trip. House is probably only around 8.5 miles from work, but have devised routes that avoid having to go through Wokingham. Usually do twice a week, would like to up it to three or four but other commitments make this difficult at present.


----------



## Recycle (14 Sep 2013)

32 miles and a bit (16 miles each way). East Croydon station to West Hampstead. No significant hills and some nice stretches, but the A23 can write the manual on bad behaviour.


----------



## evo456 (15 Sep 2013)

26 miles round trip on the tow paths, 70m climb to the office, 70m drop on the way back


----------



## Aleksic (17 Sep 2013)

10 miles there, mainly down hill and usually without headwind. 10 miles back, mainly uphill and usually with headwind. Needless to say it always takes longer on the return.


----------



## Whiskey88 (21 Sep 2013)

500 metres! 

It actually takes me longer to unlock then relock the bike properly than it does to walk the "commute"


----------



## mongoose1980 (22 Sep 2013)

I commute a few times per week.. 16miles each way - it's 15miles of which is along the canal into Leeds - I used to commute on a road bike but got fed up of the slog along the roads.. The canal is ace and it means I can have lots of fun getting filthy on my mountain bike before work!!


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Sep 2013)

I'm moving soon, will be a 50 mile round trip - aiming to do it 3 days a week...


----------



## HLaB (22 Sep 2013)

It was about 25-26 miles one way last week but I think it'll be back to 5.5miles or 2.5miles tomorrow.


----------



## Dibs (22 Sep 2013)

20 mile round trip. 

Just restarted doing it. I'm doing this currently once a week, will probs my step it up to twice or three times a week next year!


----------



## SGocka (23 Sep 2013)

I commute about 7 1/2 miles each way.


----------



## Koga (24 Sep 2013)

11 miles round trip, on a bike with mudguards and bike rack, ie all the "comforts" required to travel with purpose. I call it transport cycling.


----------



## byusarkis (24 Sep 2013)

A couple of miles each way. Flat apart from a railway bridge and a small incline. Less than 100ft gain. :


----------



## The Brewer (24 Sep 2013)

My commute has just been reduced to 3.4 miles.......and it goes passed my favorite pub.

I like


----------



## Stephen C (26 Sep 2013)

Just over 30 mile round trip, a mix of some nice quiet country roads and busier A roads, and it's all flat as a pancake as things tend to be in Cambridge.


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Sep 2013)

Just checked mine 8.2 km or 16.4 km both ways

I do a little detour past Man Un**ed FC as to avoid the A56 roundabout at Old Trafford, White City

Its quite fast and flat.

http://goo.gl/maps/sq0xK


----------



## laurenmitch (7 Oct 2013)

4.5 miles each way - if its sunny i'll take the long way home


----------



## Blert596 (7 Oct 2013)

21 mile round trip that I do either two or three times a week. You get the odd loony in a car, but once you've got used to knowing where they're likely to want to pull out or push past to turn left 3 feet in front of you then it's really quite a joy. Even in the rain. And St Vincent St is a nice little burn up before the end 

http://www.strava.com/activities/86585049

There's a slightly longer cycle route that takes in the canal path/cycle path but to be honest I wouldn't take my bike along it. Minging!


----------



## mrBishboshed (7 Oct 2013)

Oh well, I only voted for my one way distance. Duh! 22 mile round trip through the Essex countryside. Absolutely love it. Very quiet roads and just the right amount of hills. (Yes Essex does have a few.) It's a bummer though because I can't do it as often as I would like. I would cycle to work every day if I didn't need to visit customers and look presentable. I will continue to pester the boss to get a shower installed and to purchase a pool car for business use. 
I still try and do a few miles in the morning before I leave if It's a car day.


----------



## teggs (10 Oct 2013)

44 mile round trip for me. I am currently managing this for 3 times a week.


----------



## DG145 (13 Oct 2013)

My commute (usually 5 days per week) is West Lothian into Edinburgh - which is 20 miles one way. Generally, due to time and energy levels, I'll cycle to the nearest train station and get the train most of the way home. So, on those days the commute is around 25 miles in total. At least once a week I also cycle home - so on those days: 40 miles.


----------



## Kies (13 Oct 2013)

teggs said:


> 44 mile round trip for me. I am currently managing this for 3 times a week.



Same as my commute. Much respect. I manage it once or twice a week at most!


----------



## londondailyphoto (19 Oct 2013)

Currently only about 12 each way... at one time it was 27. I prefer 12, especially by Friday


----------



## Wuster (22 Oct 2013)

Across Sheffield, 12 hilly long miles but it feels good.


----------



## Jack Edwards (26 Oct 2013)

23 mile round trip. 4 days a week,


----------



## jayonabike (29 Oct 2013)

2.25 mile round trip, 5 days a week. I know, I know....hardcore


----------



## oiljam (29 Oct 2013)

I actually live only 4 mile from work. I keep upping my commute distance pre work, it's now up to 10 miles. I do however tend to stick to 6 miles back probably due to it being near midnight.


----------



## BigCam (31 Oct 2013)

With off road segment, 9 miles each way.
Without of road segment, 15 miles each way.
I cycle off road more times than not...


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Oct 2013)

1.5 miles each way. Barely worth getting the bike out.
I used to commute 11 or 12 miles each way, so I'm not as unheroic as all that


----------



## User33236 (4 Nov 2013)

By shortest distance my commute is 2.6 miles over a flat profile but, by choice, I actually commute 4.2 miles over an undulating route.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Nov 2013)

14-15 ish miles each way, but no major hills to speak of [the flat bit west of Garstang, Lancs]


----------



## D'Antrim (6 Nov 2013)

34 - 35 mile round trip, mainly cycle path and road, currently 5 days a week, hoping it doesn't get 2 cold over the next few months


----------



## babytiger (16 Nov 2013)

It will be exactly 2 miles one way but its nearly all uphill so think it will a few weeks before I can manage that one again.Good for coming home though after a hard day at work.


----------



## l33rec (17 Nov 2013)

I cycle 3 times a week 28mile each way each way takes me 1hr35 min although reigate hill doesnt help ! is that respectable :-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2013)

About 4.3 miles, which isn't far compared to most people, & only has 2 hills.
It can be the grounds at work that are the most dangerous section, as there's lots of distracted pedestrians/drivers & 'blue lights' around (a local Hospital)

Average ride is about 14 minutes, dependant on traffic-lights.

Running the same route, barring a slight diversion, through a pedestrianised area, takes me an average time of 29 minutes (27:20 - 27:30 on a good day)

So, I'm not sure if I ride slow, or run fast???


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2013)

6 miles this morning.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2013)

Whenever I voted on this I put 6-10 miles, I did 46 miles this morning.


----------



## Wordsworth30 (22 Nov 2013)

A 26 to 30 mile round trip to the office. But tend to write my reports at home now so I still 'commute' mornings and evenings to get some mileage in.


----------



## James Edwards (6 Dec 2013)

I will be commuting to work which is 1-2 miles away from my house, i need to buy a new bike due to the old one being stolen . Can anyone help me decide one a good bike to buy that is trustworthy? 
-Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2013)

James Edwards said:


> I will be commuting to work which is 1-2 miles away from my house, i need to buy a new bike due to the old one being stolen . Can anyone help me decide one a good bike to buy that is trustworthy?
> -Thanks




Best you ask that question *HERE*


----------



## lukesdad (9 Dec 2013)

jayonabike said:


> 2.25 mile round trip, 5 days a week. I know, I know....hardcore


FFS Jay that's not a commute 

Ive just cut mine to 32 miles each way 4 days at the moment (since I found out the train was £4.50 return and cut out the 10 mile lump in the middle) Why Oh Why didn't I check out the train fare 10years ago


----------



## DougieAB (12 Dec 2013)

Just completed 200 days commuting for the year. 200 x 25 miles gives me 5000 miles for the year. Last day at work tomorrow due to holidays so just made it


----------



## vij-007 (13 Dec 2013)

22 miles round trip to work , try and do it most days but training for the Londonn marathon next april mean the cycling will suffer


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Dec 2013)

Ive just moved and have a 40 mile round trip - will only be doing it 2 days a week and try to build up to more days. Going in is easy, but coming back is hard work, especially with all the traffic.

http://www.strava.com/activities/99755570
http://www.strava.com/activities/99755571


----------



## zigzag (13 Dec 2013)

12.7km x 2 a day year round


----------



## Pico Triano (15 Dec 2013)

Sadly right now I'm too far to commute. Last winter I was doing 9-10km each way. I've come close to twenty each way on a previous job but that is pretty close to my limit. I have to have something left for my employer.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2013)

Eleven mile round trip every weekday, all year. Sometimes over the weekend too. Hardly epic, but I love to do it.


----------



## synapse05 (21 Dec 2013)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


wow! Amazi


----------



## Easytigers (21 Dec 2013)

synapse05 said:


> wow! Amazi


Also amazed! Now there's a reason to get out of bed in the morning!


----------



## synapse05 (22 Dec 2013)

Easytigers said:


> Also amazed! Now there's a reason to get out of bed in the morning!


I'm commuting 17 miles in and 17 back ONLY when I have the energy. I'm around 500 miles a month. I leave very early around 3:40am as I go in at 5am. Hardestpart really is getting up at 3am. I'm loving it more and more to ride in. Weight loss is my motivation.


----------



## mangid (22 Dec 2013)

synapse05 said:


> I'm commuting 17 miles in and 17 back ONLY when I have the energy. I'm around 500 miles a month. I leave very early around 3:40am as I go in at 5am. Hardestpart really is getting up at 3am. I'm loving it more and more to ride in. Weight loss is my motivation.



Not quite as early as you, I get up at 5:00, best time of the day ;-)


----------



## synapse05 (23 Dec 2013)

honestly, I wish I could get up at 5am because I have a grueling schedule all week long; I could use the extra hours of sleep to rest more.


----------



## synapse05 (23 Dec 2013)

slowmotion said:


> Eleven mile round trip every weekday, all year. Sometimes over the weekend too. Hardly epic, but I love to do it.


11 mile round trip is such a perfect range. Won't kill you and it won't take up much of your time. Perhaps, if your body allows it, you can detour and sight see just to get more exercise in; I'm just saying.


----------



## young Ed (23 Dec 2013)

only 2 miles each way here so hardly even get on the bike!  so a real sprint i find i usually make it into
Cheers Ed


----------



## Torvil (25 Dec 2013)

16 mile round trip, on shift so for four months of the year, I don't cycle in daylight.
My ride is rural and if I'm lucky I don't see a car either.
A lonely solitary ride at times, but it allows me to push myself, or just chill a bit after a 12 hour nightshirt..
Thank goodness for Cree and flashing lights, and Strava.


----------



## clid61 (27 Dec 2013)

18 mile round trip , work 12 hour shifts too , so as above, dont cycle in daylight either for a good part of the year. Put the road bike away for winter and use the mountain bike with slicks or studded tyres till it warms up . On the bright side the days are getting longer now !


----------



## Torvil (28 Dec 2013)

I like what you're saying clid61, but I think it's going to get colder as well!
Still your road bikes going to feel like a rocket when the summer comes with all that MTB pushing.


----------



## nuttall1991 (2 Jan 2014)

7.5 each way with a GRIM hill right at the end of the return journey!


----------



## Manu3172 (2 Jan 2014)

5 miles each way but I would not be able to do much more every day (particularly in winter)...The premises of my company are going to be moved 5 miles further next year :-(


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2014)

From my bedroom to the study. I do try and extend it though; tomorrow morning I plan to extend the commute by 20 miles.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2014)

Manu3172 said:


> 5 miles each way but I would not be able to do much more every day (particularly in winter)...The premises of my company are going to be moved 5 miles further next year :-(




Then it will give you more then enough time to build up your stamina and speed.


----------



## David L (8 Jan 2014)

14 mile round trip. Hate the heavy traffic on the way home . Going to start going the longer ways as the normal way is not far enough


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2014)

1.25 miles each way - so when do cycle, I get a lunchtime ride too.


----------



## David Parry (11 Jan 2014)

Very cool to read the various distances. Mine is 16 miles each way, with one 300' hills going to work, and two 300'-ers coming home. Average time is about 50 minutes.


----------



## Grendel (11 Jan 2014)

Just over 12 miles this morning. The snow has finally arrived...


----------



## frank8265 (12 Jan 2014)

My commute is a total of 37,5 miles return trip.
Sometimes I like to extend the morning trip to about 30 - 34 miles.


----------



## JamesTaylor02 (13 Jan 2014)

Currently doing just over 6 miles per day when I'm closer to work, if I'm further out I'll drive. Looking to cycle the 12 miles or so it is when I'm further out once I get my hands on something a little more nimble than the MTB that I have. Would be nice to have something more suited to what I'm doing at the moment.


----------



## atomic (13 Jan 2014)

9 miles each way, I'm lucky as it's nice country roads so little to no cars to deal with


----------



## hdc (18 Jan 2014)

Not commuting yet but want to start badly. As soon as I get a bike! The ride will be only 12 miles return so hope to extend it when I'm more in shape.


----------



## Paspie (23 Jan 2014)

My commute would be 10 miles each way, but thanks to circumstances I get a free taxi to school so it's kinda pointless to cycle the way.

Most of my rides will be on weekends as a hobby and for training purposes.


----------



## Grendel (29 Jan 2014)

I've had a lot of trouble with my knee recently. My commute is reduced to around a mile each way.


----------



## sheffgirl (5 Feb 2014)

Just increased my commute to just under 18 miles a day


----------



## Neill_M (9 Feb 2014)

A 23 mile round trip here.


----------



## London Female (9 Feb 2014)

6 mile round trip. Tomorrow will be my first time commuting on my bike since starting my new job. I was based at this site a couple of years ago and used to cycle then due to not having a car, its a flat route so nothing challenging.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2014)

About 4.3miles each way for me at the moment.


----------



## AndyPeace (10 Feb 2014)

five and a half miles each way, though I've been extending the route home between ten and twenty miles. First year I've regually extended my commutes and despite the weather, loving it


----------



## Krellon (15 Feb 2014)

I ride 5.5 miles out and do between 5.5 and 35 miles back depending on conditions. 

Br


----------



## camerajuan (19 Feb 2014)

I have an 11 mile each way ride but no shower when I get here until end of March so delaying cycling at the moment.


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Feb 2014)

camerajuan said:


> I have an 11 mile each way ride but no shower when I get here until end of March so delaying cycling at the moment.


ffs MTFU

Baby wipes and deodorant!


----------



## top-tube (19 Feb 2014)

Encouraging words to all of us there uclown!


----------



## young Ed (19 Feb 2014)

i voted 1-5 miles because that is what i did then but now i commute 11-15 miles because i am a big boy now 

Cheers Ed


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Feb 2014)

top-tube said:


> Encouraging words to all of us there uclown!



There seems to be a significant number of commuters on here with no access to showers, so a compromise must be found. Not riding is not an option for some!
A poll might be interesting to determine whether or not folk have shower access.


----------



## young Ed (20 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> There seems to be a significant number of commuters on here with no access to showers, so a compromise must be found. Not riding is not an option for some!
> A poll might be interesting to determine whether or not folk have shower access.


my commute is about 14-15 miles now and i have access to showers but don't use them as i don't have time and they are filthy and it is just one of the unwritten rules that no one uses the showers in my school! also i find a quick spray of deoderent and a shower in the evening keeps me fresh enough 
Cheers Ed


----------



## camerajuan (20 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> ffs MTFU
> 
> Baby wipes and deodorant!



It's just not the same! Never feel as fresh as after a shower!

I get what you're saying about riding not being an option for some but it is for me, I live a 5 minute walk from the train station & my office is a 30 sec walk from the other end. It's a new building and when the shower is installed I will change my routine.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Feb 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> There seems to be a significant number of commuters on here with no access to showers, so a compromise must be found. Not riding is not an option for some!
> A poll might be interesting to determine whether or not folk have shower access.




No showers for me and I do a 20 mile morning commute.
It's Babywipes for me.


----------



## GuardTwin (24 Feb 2014)

Today 16miles, I decided to take the mother of hill route lol


----------



## Nathan Lomax-Cooke (25 Feb 2014)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


Amazing. Cool pictures too. I'm looking for cyclist with awesome commutes for a TV series, would you be interested? roadsandcommutes@stv.tv Nathan

Mod edit: some more details here
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/uk-documentary-looking-for-extreme-cycle-commuters.150670/


----------



## swk9 (1 Mar 2014)

11 mile round trip for me


----------



## spenno37 (2 Mar 2014)

26 mile return trip for me. i also have hot showers and a drying room for my kit


----------



## captain nemo1701 (4 Mar 2014)

About 10 miles round trip. Downhill going to work, uphill back


----------



## alans (7 Mar 2014)

It is a rather easy 25km round trip but I'm becoming more of a fair-weather cyclist as I grow older & don't fancy getting out of bed at 0400hrs to ride to work;particularly when Jack Frost is out before me


----------



## Breedon (7 Mar 2014)

My commute for the next week and a half is 64 miles round trip started it on Thursday.


----------



## mk6golf (7 Mar 2014)

I did my first ride in and back again mid week to the total of 1.75 there and 1.75 back. Hopefully will now be able to do it soon without nearly dying in the staff room


----------



## baisikeli (14 Mar 2014)

My round trip is 36 miles with 600mts of climbing. I use a single speed steel moutain bike with hydraulic brakes and wouldn't use any other type of brakes for commuting now as I've had to rely on them on more occasions than I would wish to remember. I also use Schwalbe Marathon Winter 26 x 1.75s all year round as the studs produce a sound like you are riding over grit and therefore it reduces the risk of pedestrians walking out in front of you. How do I know? Often pedestrians will turn round to see what is causing an unfamiliar noise. Better for them and me.


----------



## Krellon (14 Mar 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> ffs MTFU
> 
> Baby wipes and deodorant!





camerajuan said:


> I have an 11 mile each way ride but no shower when I get here until end of March so delaying cycling at the moment.



Sink wash n that's it - Unless your a surgeon who's likely too sweat into an open wound :P

Br


----------



## HB_Dude (17 Mar 2014)

It's about to be 15 miles each way for me with a good hill in the middle.... I do have access to showers at work though which is a bonus.


----------



## Cold (18 Mar 2014)

4 miles each way have showers and changing room with a locker.


----------



## robbiejp77 (19 Mar 2014)

26 mile round trip for me, at work I've got two lockers one for work gear the other for cycling, plus multiple hot showers avaialble. If i had to use wet wipes i wouldn't be very popular in my office I sweat like a fat bird in a cake shop!!!


----------



## daveallen78 (19 Mar 2014)

7 miles each way for me and I have shower at work!


----------



## Kingfisher (21 Mar 2014)

My commute is 10.4 miles each way, which I do saturdays and sundays unless the weather is appalling (when I take the bus)...

...my favourite part of it is seeing the wildlife en-route as the journey is across rural Suffolk countryside. Buzzards, red kites, kestrels, hares, yellowhammers, skylarks and partridges almost every day  Nothing beats it. Oh and passing other cyclists who are always smiling and friendly- that's the endorphins for you I suppose!


----------



## Dark46 (23 Mar 2014)

I do less than 3 miles , but as I've only just started to cycle to work that's fine. There are 2 ways really to choose from, the most direct route is 2.7 miles and the Canal route is 2.9 miles.


----------



## Brightski (24 Mar 2014)

My commute is short and sweet
1.7 miles each way coming home for lunch so 6.8 miles a day
It all adds up


----------



## JamesTaylor02 (25 Mar 2014)

When I have to commute to work I do a total of 6.4 miles and when I have to commute to university I do a total of 29 miles! The commute to university, however, is a relatively new idea and whether I adhere to it is another question. Either the bike or public transport (the bike usually wins!).


----------



## Brightski (26 Mar 2014)

That short commute of mine seems along way in the rain!


----------



## HB_Dude (8 Apr 2014)

Brightski said:


> That short commute of mine seems along way in the rain!


Hmmm, Thats the only thing that I can;t say I'm looking forward to on my trek...but then I guess its like they say, " There's no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing choices!"


----------



## Brandane (10 Apr 2014)

I've just started a new job in Greenock which has introduced the possibility of commuting by bike - in reasonable weather! From Largs, the quickest, shortest and safest way is about 13.6 miles each way but involves some climbing (over 1000 feet of it) over Brisbane Glen and Loch Thom. Very scenic though. There is a flatter but busier and longer route via Gourock at 17 miles long. Did a dry run of the Loch Thom route a few days ago, and I am at work just now having gone the same route. Home time is 5pm, might go via Gourock!


----------



## Harv (12 Apr 2014)

Mine is 28 mile round trip door to door. Too far for me to do the whole journey. I put the Brompton in the boot and do about 7 miles.


----------



## tompb19 (15 Apr 2014)

About a 12 mile round trip. Going to work involves a climb of about 150m in about 2km, near the beginning... I find the prospect of that puts me off doing it on a morning.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Apr 2014)

Before I gave up cycling I cycled to work occasionally and it was 12 miles there and back. For some reason it only took my one hour to go. And it took me around 2 hours to get home. Probably because my legs were knackered from standing up all day.

Can't remember how many mph I was doing. Also the roads are quiet on the way to work.

I'll have to do it again when I go back to work (I was made redundant)


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2014)

DavidS said:


> Before I gave up cycling I cycled to work occasionally and it was 12 miles there and back. For some reason it only took my one hour to go. And it took me around 2 hours to get home. Probably because my legs were knackered from standing up all day.
> 
> Can't remember how many mph I was doing. Also the roads are quiet on the way to work.
> 
> I'll have to do it again when I go back to work (I was made redundant)



12 miles in 1 hour makes 12mph by my math


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> 12 miles in 1 hour makes 12mph by my math



It might have been faster like 40 minutes but I just can't remember. I'll have to do it again when I get my bike back


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> 12 miles in 1 hour makes 12mph by my math



You never lose it do you!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> You never lose it do you!




_*hides calculator*_


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (27 Apr 2014)

13 mile round trip for me since moving; a 7 mile drop in commute. My new route is flatter and more scenic plus I can do it in under half an hour rather than the 45/50 minutes for my old commute. Being able to come home on my break when on a split shift is nice.

The down side is that the drivers along my new commute are a lot worse than the drivers along the A35; whereas I used to suffer 1 close pass a month if that, now I suffer at least 1 close pass every commute. I'm not going to let the figwit's destroy my cycling Karma though.


----------



## uclown2002 (27 Apr 2014)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> 13 mile round trip for me since moving; a 7 mile drop in commute. My new route is flatter and more scenic plus I can do it in under half an hour rather than the 45/50 minutes for my old commute. Being able to come home on my break when on a split shift is nice.
> 
> The down side is that the drivers along my new commute are a lot worse than the drivers along the A35; whereas I used to suffer 1 close pass a month if that, now I suffer at least 1 close pass every commute. I'm not going to let the figwit's destroy my cycling Karma though.


Hold on! Commutes do not shorten irrespective of a move of home or workplace. You are meant to extend it; it's in the Rules. If it isn't then it ought to be.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (27 Apr 2014)

I reckon you be right there; it should be in the rules if it isn't already . I've already sussed out an alternative route that would make for about 24 mile round trip though the hills on that route are a bit off putting; I'm not as keen on doing hills on a daily basis as I used to be.


----------



## Anders (28 Apr 2014)

My ride has shrunk a little now, but nice 8 miler through Walton and Hatton to the office, cant believe i use to cyle down the A56 for so long.  The Lancaster side is a couple of miles now


----------



## HB_Dude (28 Apr 2014)

And so it has begun!
I've done my new route a few times now and got the new steed all fettled and setup just the way I like it..and all is going well!
First few rides had me doing the 16 mile route in just over an hour, which I'm pleased with given the route and the fact that I've not really ridden much for the last 18 months.
Some nasty short but sharp climbs on the way, excellent stamina training.....mind you I did have to granny ring one of them on the first outing ,thanks to lovely lactic acid, was a once only affair though 

But all in all I'm loving riding in to work.


----------



## User16625 (28 Apr 2014)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781



Cracking views and cracking bike. I know its a good bike because I also have a CR1, also in that colour. I did put black bar tape on as white goes manky. What wheels are those? I have American Classic Victory 30s.

Back on topic: Got a job interview soon and if successful my commute will be about 12 miles each way.


----------



## cycling_angler (6 May 2014)

Between 3 and 3.5 miles each way.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (9 May 2014)

I've started to up the morning commute to between 31 and 53 miles on the dry days, homeward bound anything up to 40. Naff weather days like yesterday it's the standard 30 mile round trip.


----------



## potsy (9 May 2014)

My commute has changed from almost 20 mile round trip to 17, so less mileage which I don't mind as it's still a reasonable distance, but more importantly instead of the 5 days per week it's now 4 every 8 days hence my reduced target for the year


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

potsy said:


> My commute has changed from almost 20 mile round trip to 17, so less mileage which I don't mind as it's still a reasonable distance, but more importantly instead of the 5 days per week it's now 4 every 8 days hence my reduced target for the year


Pah........ that should mean an increased target as you have more time to cycle with your days off.


----------



## potsy (9 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pah........ that should mean an increased target as you have more time to cycle with your days off.


If it ever stops raining I might


----------



## number3 (14 May 2014)

Just done my first (of many) 12 mile commute


----------



## 333 (14 May 2014)

hey all

I'm actually just about to try to get back into cycling after a 16 year break! In the former years I enjoyed road racing and time trials. Anyway I'm going to start commuting to the station which is a good 12 miles each way, I'm going that will help get a Base fitness over time. Stupid question but what do you wear? We have a shower at work so I could use that but I'd still have to sit on a train in shorts etc


----------



## AboutLee (14 May 2014)

About 12miles all round. But can be different if I take the canal the long way home.


----------



## Dark46 (15 May 2014)

I've changed my 2.7 mile commute each way, to a 7 mile trip on the way home from work.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 May 2014)

I like the option of a 14, 19 or 26 mile commute.

I also like that the direct commute is only 4.2 miles each way
I like even more than the direct commute to the pub is 4.5 miles


----------



## Acesand8s (23 May 2014)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


I think youre just about the winner here thus far.


----------



## Acesand8s (23 May 2014)

I just started a job where it is 11-13 miles of hills each way. And the safer scenic way is more like 14.5 each way.


----------



## tom_pvfc (24 May 2014)

I do 12 mile each way. The return leg is mostly uphill however,


----------



## Himal (29 May 2014)

Between 3.5 and 4 miles each way.


----------



## ladygracie494 (3 Jun 2014)

15 miles each way, so 30 miles in total


----------



## danielstucke (3 Jun 2014)

About to change from 1 miles each way to 16 miles with 1000ft+ climbing on the way home. Expecting thighs and appetite to grow considerably.


----------



## MattR75 (4 Jun 2014)

17 miles door to door half on tarmac cycle track half on road, I use my Cannondale Bad Boy Fatty


----------



## Enis Baysal (16 Jun 2014)

Before anyone judges me for this journey *Im not sure what is good or bad for you guys BUT... as a beginner im prepared for criticism^^..this was my journey home from work today and it was by far my slowest journey *absolutely nackered from work*... I typically do this route to and from work 4-5 days a week. On average I do this in 18-19 mins and now that I finally found out I can have an app which records this stuff im going to be keeping record of my times and trying to improve . Just thought I would share  !


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2014)

Enis Baysal said:


> Before anyone judges me for this journey *Im not sure what is good or bad for you guys BUT... as a beginner im prepared for criticism^^..this was my journey home from work today and it was by far my slowest journey *absolutely nackered from work*... I typically do this route to and from work 4-5 days a week. On average I do this in 18-19 mins and now that I finally found out I can have an app which records this stuff im going to be keeping record of my times and trying to improve . Just thought I would share  !




No one is going to judge you for cycle commuting to work on here. Far from it in fact.
Thanks for sharing, it's always nice to see other peoples commute.

The more you commute, the fitter and faster you become.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2014)

Enis Baysal said:


> Before anyone judges me for this journey *Im not sure what is good or bad for you guys BUT... as a beginner im prepared for criticism^^..this was my journey home from work today and it was by far my slowest journey *absolutely nackered from work*... I typically do this route to and from work 4-5 days a week. On average I do this in 18-19 mins and now that I finally found out I can have an app which records this stuff im going to be keeping record of my times and trying to improve . Just thought I would share  !



When I first started commuting by bike I was doing a similar distance and your slowest journey was a typical time for me.


----------



## Enis Baysal (21 Jun 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> When I first started commuting by bike I was doing a similar distance and your slowest journey was a typical time for me.


I must say I have quickly noticed (in a month or so) my time and top speeds have gradually and consistantly improved, so I am very excited!!ive gone from 24 mins to 16:30. Very happy. Average speed around 13-14mph to a great day of 19^^


----------



## 0bsirus (22 Jun 2014)

7.3 miles each way, taking 25 min avg on a hybridised 26" wheel mtb


----------



## daniel_hokkaido (24 Jun 2014)

prob less than a mile to bristol train station but damn 12% hill all the way back!


----------



## Phill Woods (25 Jun 2014)

17 miles each way...not every day due to meetings/kids etc but i try! pretty hilly down here too so a typical ride would be about 1200ft of climbing each way. wakes the legs up!


----------



## Iainj837 (29 Jun 2014)

My normal route is about 6 and half miles each way but if I have enough time will use another route which is about 7 and half miles


----------



## Tankengine (2 Jul 2014)

11 miles ish either way. Thinking of adding in a lap or two of local park to up the miles couple times of week.


----------



## pengibot (15 Jul 2014)

20 miles each way. So 40miles a day. Just concentrating on improving my time at the minute, trying to power up the hills. Currently am doing it in 1 hour 15 mins (16mph)


----------



## Das (20 Jul 2014)

26 mile round trip


----------



## PaulSter (22 Jul 2014)

11 miles each way from West London into the Heart of Darkness ....


----------



## GrumpyCyclistUK (24 Jul 2014)

It used to be 1 mile to the train station, but i have recently been doing 16.4 each way... I'm also a 15 stone fatty, lol


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (30 Jul 2014)

I don't really commute, but I go cycling to enjoy it and rack up roughly 40 miles most nights.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jul 2014)

24 miles one way,usually just ride in a couple of mornings only leaving at 6:00 to miss most of the traffic and getting to work before 7:30.Sometimes if I'm knocking off work early I'll do a longer ride home otherwise it's a bit busy when I leave at a normal time.
This might change soon though when I get the cross bike set up and then I can use some of the droves and pathways.


----------



## roboraver (30 Jul 2014)

At the moment as have just started, it's 5 miles each way (from home to train station then train with bike into work), once I can work out a route from home to work and back then 14 / 16 miles each way :-(


----------



## Mark1978 (1 Aug 2014)

As i've just started doing it once a week I can finally add to this thread... 36 miles each way.


----------



## Hop3y (1 Aug 2014)

6k


----------



## gsteinert (3 Aug 2014)

Mine's 5 miles each way. Don't do it too often though has I sweat like a bugger and end up needing 20 minutes to cool down before I can get changed!

Once I get my fitness up a little and can make it to work without looking like I've been through a downpour I'll start cycling more often  Might help to get some panniers instead of taking a backpack too.

Gary


----------



## Jhey (3 Aug 2014)

6.5 miles each way for me, but sometimes when I feel like it I go a slightly longer route on the way home which brings it up to 9-10 miles cycling home.


----------



## laertes (3 Aug 2014)

17 miles each way for me. Do it 3 or 4 times a week, with a day working from home somewhere in the middle.


----------



## hatwell (6 Aug 2014)

2.5 miles, downhill on the way in, uphill on the way home


----------



## JoeyB (7 Aug 2014)

Not even 2 miles each way, so I go home for lunch too to double the daily distance lol

Hopefully our next office will be slightly further away so I can get some more miles in.


----------



## Rustybucket (7 Aug 2014)

My new route is around 20 miles each way - I can only manage this 2 days a week because of my dodgy knees. Takes me about 1 hour 20 mins in the morning & 1 hour 40 mins on the way home.
I keep trying new routes to try & find quicker routes thru london!


----------



## Simontm (10 Aug 2014)

13 or so there. Round about 15 back


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Hopefully our next office will be slightly further away so I can get some more miles in.



I bet there's barely a motorist anywhere that would say the same "wish my drive was longer".


----------



## dodgy (12 Aug 2014)

Long time cyclist, but a slight change in circumstances (I work from home mostly, but am being encouraged to show my face more often) means I have a 22 mile each way commute. I'm learning lots about microfibre towels, lights, messenger bags that I've never needed to know before!

The miles aren't a problem, it's the logistics, but I have excellent facilities in my workplace


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Not even 2 miles each way, so I go home for lunch too to double the daily distance lol
> 
> Hopefully our next office will be slightly further away so I can get some more miles in.



You can always extend the commute


----------



## JoeyB (12 Aug 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can always extend the commute



I know, but I prefer to get home, eat, then get changed into proper clobber and go out on the road bike


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Aug 2014)

6`ish miles round trip, but I like to mix it up and have 4 or 5 routes that I can take. It all depends on what mood i`m in. The going to work route is usually nice and steady, quick and easy peasy. Coming home is an unplanned spontaneous rush of the blood type thing that can be influenced by anything... weather. traffic at roundabouts, hunger, my sixth sense and so on. From clocking out at work to locking my bike back up at home could take between 20 to 40 minutes. I have no idea what time i`ll be home from work tomorrow..... scary.


----------



## steve52 (21 Aug 2014)

i dont as im a carer, but not to be beaten i road from the bedroom to the kitchen to make this mornings tea


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (24 Aug 2014)

Today I came to the conclusion that playing catch-up won't be enough if I want to achieve my slightly ambitious goal of 6000 miles this year. Starting tomorrow I'm going to extend my round trip commute from 13 miles to 20 miles. I'm currently about 400 miles behind target; an extended commute and a few more long bike rides whilst the weather is still good will see me right


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> Today I came to the conclusion that playing catch-up won't be enough if I want to achieve my slightly ambitious goal of 6000 miles this year. Starting tomorrow I'm going to extend my round trip commute from 13 miles to 20 miles. I'm currently about 400 miles behind target; an extended commute and a few more long bike rides whilst the weather is still good will see me right




Go for it.....


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2014)

I've moved to a different site at work, so about 9 miles each way by the shortest route.


----------



## Beebo (25 Aug 2014)

Drago said:


> I've moved to a different site at work, so about 9 miles each way by the shortest route.



Those 9 miles have taken you 18 months.


----------



## HLaB (25 Aug 2014)

53miles each way, I've only did it once though . Last week I did a 8miles in, 19 miles out; I think I'll do a few more like that over winter, when the TT season is over and I don't want to rush back.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Aug 2014)

steve52 said:


> i dont as im a carer, but not to be beaten i road from the bedroom to the kitchen to make this mornings tea



If your bedroom and kitchen are on different floors you might have had a nice descent to start off this morning but a steep climb on your return journey…….


----------



## ukbabz (1 Sep 2014)

2 miles in the morning to work and often 6/7 miles home depending on the weather. I'd go further but have to carry rucksack (no panniers) and don't like getting too sweaty!


----------



## ttcycle (3 Sep 2014)

Commute for me is 24 miles round trip, it was 28 but I trimmed it a bit. I would love to have a sub 30minute commute though, would make evening plans much more flexible.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (3 Sep 2014)

15 mile round trip, come rain or shine. It's funny, after work I think I could try a different route and add some mileage but I really just want to get home. My Tour of East Lothian every weekend however is a different story. I love cycling in this county, I could cycle all day and often do.


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Wow some of you do mammoth commutes!

I drive my car the whole 5 miles to my office, and as much as my family all say commuting on a bike would be dangerous - (and to be fair there are some dual carriageways that would really put me off) - If I can find cycle paths (and there are a lot around me) I am considering commuting by bike when I am fitter. Though, how I would manage on day shifts where I have to wear a shirt I wouldn't know. I sweat like a pig so wearing my clothes to work would be no good...


----------



## Simontm (7 Sep 2014)

dee.jay said:


> Wow some of you do mammoth commutes!
> 
> I drive my car the whole 5 miles to my office, and as much as my family all say commuting on a bike would be dangerous - (and to be fair there are some dual carriageways that would really put me off) - If I can find cycle paths (and there are a lot around me) I am considering commuting by bike when I am fitter. Though, how I would manage on day shifts where I have to wear a shirt I wouldn't know. I sweat like a pig so wearing my clothes to work would be no good...



No showers at your work? Could try non-scented wipes, loads of people swear by them, and change in a cubicle?

After my 13 or so I have a quick shower before work.

Seriously. Five miles will seem like nothing very, very quickly so go for it!


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Yeah we do have showers that's no problem - I was thinking more about how you get a shirt to work without creasing etc? I could easily do it on weekends (I work shifts) and nights as I can take t shirts folded up in my backpack.

I did 9.4 miles in just about an hour yesterday so I'm sure I can manage 5 miles to work with a bit more practice


----------



## dodgy (7 Sep 2014)

dee.jay said:


> Yeah we do have showers that's no problem - I was thinking more about how you get a shirt to work without creasing etc? I could easily do it on weekends (I work shifts) and nights as I can take t shirts folded up in my backpack.
> 
> I did 9.4 miles in just about an hour yesterday so I'm sure I can manage 5 miles to work with a bit more practice



Here's how I get my shirts to work. I neatly fold my shirts (usually 2) and a pair of trousers and put them into packing cubes like these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Packers-Tidy-Luggage-Packing-Cubes/dp/B000W8GMBQ Putting them in these 'cubes' keeps them protected, then I put cube into my messenger bag. Once arriving at work, the first thing I do is hang up the shirts on hangers and hang them near the shower and turn it on HOT while I get out of my cycling kit. Once I'm ready for the shower, the shirts are almost completely crease free (apart from the ones you actually want there!), while I'm showering I hang the shirts as near as possible without them getting wet, usually on the other side of the shower curtain.

This is how I also manage my packing when I travel abroad with work, always hang up in the shower on hot for a few minutes.

5 miles to work will be no problem for you, I'm sure of it.


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## dodgy (7 Sep 2014)

For such a short commute, you could probably just ride in in your work clothes when the weather's good? You can now buy pretty good cycle commute friendly office wear, look at Next and Marks and Spencers for instance.


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Hmm that sounds even better but at my size I usually can't buy off the shelves. However it won't be long before I'll be able to. I'm about 46" waist and chest and that'll drop quickly - I'm on Lighterlife diet so losing weight fairly quickly


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Only for next few weeks then I plan to restart Atkins. All that protein mmmmmm


----------



## dodgy (7 Sep 2014)

dee.jay said:


> Only for next few weeks then I plan to restart Atkins. All that protein mmmmmm



I'm no nutritionist, but I'm a pretty experienced cyclist. Forget the fad diets, just ride your bike, enjoy it and the weight will just naturally drop off.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2014)

dodgy said:


> I'm no nutritionist, but I'm a pretty experienced cyclist. Forget the fad diets, just ride your bike, enjoy it and the weight will just naturally drop off.




_*Quoted for truth*_


----------



## dee.jay (7 Sep 2014)

Yeah I get what your saying but my circumstances are a bit different :-)


----------



## dodgy (7 Sep 2014)

dee.jay said:


> Yeah I get what your saying but my circumstances are a bit different :-)



I won't pry, best of luck. Check back in here for any advice you might need


----------



## mulletino (11 Sep 2014)

I cycle 3 miles- there 
3 miles back 
But always try to lenghten the pm ride- for fun.

Sometimes that can be 12 mile- sometimes just to the off licence!


----------



## worldie (19 Sep 2014)

6.5 miles each way, little bumpy so gives me a good workout


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (26 Sep 2014)

Going to attempt my first commute next week, 14 miles each way. Will have to carry uniform and stuff in backpack, as well as lock. Have located a shower on premises (would be amazed how difficult that could actually be in a 1000 bed hospital!!) Wish me luck, will let you know how I get on!!


----------



## dee.jay (26 Sep 2014)

I will shortly start commuting too, need my Amazon order delivered and I'm away


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Sep 2014)

Mummy3monkeys said:


> Going to attempt my first commute next week, 14 miles each way. Will have to carry uniform and stuff in backpack, as well as lock. Have located a shower on premises (would be amazed how difficult that could actually be in a 1000 bed hospital!!) Wish me luck, will let you know how I get on!!


Good luck with that, although I doubt you'll need it, since you seem to have your planning all worked out .


----------



## Eribiste (27 Sep 2014)

A whisker over 13 miles each way for me. I've got two minutes to shave off to get down to 45 minutes one way, which might be asking a bit!


----------



## petergc (27 Sep 2014)

I have just under 6km there I will always cycle back a much longer route. 40/50km is the max but it really depends on time I finish. Working at an events company erecting marquees can have varied hours so it really always depends on what time I finish work.


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (1 Oct 2014)

Well, I did it, ended up being 15.7 miles on the way there and 16 back. Absolutely beautiful day, lovely ride with my husband, great way to start and end a day at work. Very pleased with myself, hour and 10 mins to do it each way. My legs stopped working about a mile from home, but didn't last long. Going to do it again soon. Happy bunny


----------



## smiggs1967 (1 Oct 2014)

Hi All, I have a 30 mile round trip, it's not too hilly and wakes me up a treat before work. It actually is quicker to cycle than to drive for me due to congestion


----------



## young Ed (1 Oct 2014)

smiggs1967 said:


> Hi All, I have a 30 mile round trip, it's not too hilly and wakes me up a treat before work. It actually is quicker to cycle than to drive for me due to congestion


impressive mine is only 15 round trip but i will increase it sometime soon
Cheers Ed


----------



## smiggs1967 (1 Oct 2014)

young Ed said:


> impressive mine is only 15 round trip but i will increase it sometime soon
> Cheers Ed



Cheers mate, it becomes addictive but must stress that the big test will come with the wind, sleet and snow the wi Ted brings. If I am still doing the ride in Jan and Feb I will be pleased


----------



## LordGrover (2 Oct 2014)

Still at the planning stage for me, yet to get the bike. 

 

Just shy of ten miles each way for me - one or two days a week to begin with. Once I have the bike I'll do a Saturday run to get rough times and find anything I'll need to be aware of as it'll be dark by the time I get sorted.







Link to route: CLICK.


----------



## young Ed (2 Oct 2014)

smiggs1967 said:


> Cheers mate, it becomes addictive but must stress that the big test will come with the wind, sleet and snow the wi Ted brings. If I am still doing the ride in Jan and Feb I will be pleased


will become harder physically and slower for winter but to help with snow, ice etc i am thinking of investing in a pair of these to fit when any snow or ice comes and then remove soon as any remenants of it is gone
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schwalbe-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item58a7e1e4bf
Cheers Ed


----------



## smiggs1967 (2 Oct 2014)

young Ed said:


> will become harder physically and slower for winter but to help with snow, ice etc i am thinking of investing in a pair of these to fit when any snow or ice comes and then remove soon as any remenants of it is gone
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schwalbe-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item58a7e1e4bf
> Cheers Ed



They look like they will do the job, the only other thing will be 3 pairs of gloves, 4 pairs of socks and at least 4 coats :-)


----------



## smiggs1967 (2 Oct 2014)

LordGrover said:


> Still at the planning stage for me, yet to get the bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoyable on the way too work, quite testing on the way back ?


----------



## LordGrover (2 Oct 2014)

I'll let you know.


----------



## Wightdragon (8 Oct 2014)

I live on the Isle of Wight and work in Winchester. I commute by bike at least twice a week. It's a 70 mile round trip, plus the ferry. Sometimes ride it fixed gear, though at the beginning and not the end of the week! Only stop when ice on roads.


----------



## arranandy (15 Oct 2014)

Motherwell to East Kilbride via Blantyre on way to work - 12 miles. East Kilbride to Motherwell via Uddingston on the way home - 14 miles. I go a slightly different route on the way home to avoid a stupid junction which is always a bit Wacky Races


----------



## LordGrover (15 Oct 2014)

smiggs1967 said:


> Enjoyable on the way too work, quite testing on the way back ?





LordGrover said:


> I'll let you know.








Wasn't too bad actually, on a dry, relatively warm Saturday.


----------



## Kempston (16 Oct 2014)

We need to drop my daughter off at school, which is near the station I get the train at so I go from the station to work then back to the station (around 6 miles) then around 4 miles from the station to my house in the evenings. So around 10 miles a day. I used to do this on a Tern Link P7i but I have recently upgraded to a Tern Joe P24 with full sized 26" wheels and it's a lot better for it.


----------



## LufbraAl (16 Oct 2014)

My actual commute appears to be about 1 mile, merely getting across my university campus. Sounds a bit short I know, but it does involve the odd stint out into town too! And I have great fun overtaking those on road bikes going uphill while on my MTB.


----------



## Turbo Rider (27 Oct 2014)

22 mile round trip


----------



## dee.jay (27 Oct 2014)

I've started adding more to my commute now - it's 10.8 miles bare minimum (round trip) and I can easily do 15 miles now. I can just add a few more miles for leisure on one of the cycle paths that's 6 miles the wrong way too so I could, make it a 18 mile one way commute  I'd have to get up very early in the AM for that though and I start at 530AM as it is


----------



## smiggs1967 (27 Oct 2014)

LordGrover said:


> Wasn't too bad actually, on a dry, relatively warm Saturday.



You are doing well mate :-)


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Oct 2014)

http://www.strava.com/activities/190333400

This was my longest bike commute this year. The car let me down, I hate the train, and I only had a couple of bits and bobs to do at work anyway.

Here was another work related commute a couple of weeks back, the car was fine, I just fancied the ride.

http://www.strava.com/activities/208439583

Here's a more usual commute for me.

http://www.strava.com/activities/212591225

And a work related ride in, where I knew I could leave the bike, and get the train home.

http://www.strava.com/activities/202777777


----------



## dee.jay (28 Oct 2014)

"Commute", 270km? I bow down to thee, o master.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> "Commute", 270km? I bow down to thee, o master.



The thing is, unless I have to do a full day, I've decided that's preferable to driving it, or doing the train / tube / public loser cruiser . I must be going crazy.


----------



## bcfchamp (5 Nov 2014)

10 miles each way with a lovely hill to get me there faster but a nice climb on the way home


----------



## dee.jay (5 Nov 2014)

My commute is downhill into work - I quite like that :-)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Nov 2014)

66km round trip…


----------



## tompb19 (17 Nov 2014)

Commuting to work tomorrow after moving house last month. 21km each way! Decided to finally commute because once I've got home after work and ~an hour each way on public transport I'm too tired / unmotivated to go out cycling in the dark.


----------



## Dirk (24 Nov 2014)

I used to commute 6 miles each way along the Tarka Trail into Barnstaple.
I retired 3 weeks ago..................Yippee!


----------



## Scotty1991 (26 Nov 2014)

A nice easy 5 miles with a cold winters face


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2014)

Dirk Thrust said:


> I used to commute 6 miles each way along the Tarka Trail into Barnstaple.
> I retired 3 weeks ago..................Yippee!




Nice one.. though I hope you are still knocking out the daily mileage.
It would drive me nuts not commuting by bike. I have thought about it, when I retire what would I do without the daily commute.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2014)

Just noticed I can change my vote. Originally it was 6-10 miles, now it isn't


----------



## solan (3 Dec 2014)

I'm so unfit! I cycled yesterday just a nice calm ride I was was overtaken numerous off times but pro looking guys in there gear. Me looking like I'm having a mini heart attack had to pull over and stop. Hats off to all you its so much harder than I thought :/


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2014)

solan said:


> I'm so unfit! I cycled yesterday just a nice calm ride I was was overtaken numerous off times but pro looking guys in there gear. Me looking like I'm having a mini heart attack had to pull over and stop. Hats off to all you its so much harder than I thought :/




Stick with it bud. A lot of us have been there. It does get easier as you get fitter. Don't worry about others over taking you, you do your own thing. Your speed and fitness will come in time.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Dec 2014)

solan said:


> I'm so unfit! I cycled yesterday just a nice calm ride I was was overtaken numerous off times but pro looking guys in there gear. Me looking like I'm having a mini heart attack had to pull over and stop. Hats off to all you its so much harder than I thought :/


It's a bit deceptive, but you'll be amazed how soon you'll be overtaking the FPK brigade, if you keep at it. The first 2 months are the worst (I think it's a mental thing as much as a physical thing). Keep going, it never gets easier, you just get faster.


----------



## solan (4 Dec 2014)

Racing roadkill said:


> It's a bit deceptive, but you'll be amazed how soon you'll be overtaking the FPK brigade, if you keep at it. The first 2 months are the worst (I think it's a mental thing as much as a physical thing). Keep going, it never gets easier, you just get faster.


Thanks I tried again today (in this nasty drizzle weather) I was not so bad and even a fellow cyclists gave me encouragement. Which made my day. But cycling in Fulham is still a little scary. But I'm getting there slowly but surely


----------



## Truth (11 Dec 2014)

I do a 23 mile round trip commute two or three times a week . I have been doing it for three years now but to start with , after not riding a bike for years , it was hell . Only really started doing it to keep fit after I had to retire from football due to injury and already doing more running a week than I like to. Things will get easier Solan !!!


----------



## Wyshniukas (15 Dec 2014)

My commute is only 5 miles/8km one way but it is quite busy roads (Old Street, Angel, King Cross, Euston) so it feels like 10 miles filtering through traffic at peak.


----------



## 8ball (23 Dec 2014)

door to door is 15.2 miles, but on the home trip I will extend it to anywhere between 25-35 miles... so anywhere from 30-50 mile round trip


----------



## CrispByNature (23 Dec 2014)

5.3 miles for me, but I tend to go the long way if I'm on the bike, which is between 10-20 miles each way...


----------



## carling (27 Dec 2014)

I'm thinking about cycling 1 or 2 days a week when the summer months come.

Only problem is my commute would be around 26 miles each way.

Too much or doable?

I reckon it should take 1.45/2 hours each way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2014)

carling said:


> I'm thinking about cycling 1 or 2 days a week when the summer months come.
> 
> Only problem is my commute would be around 26 miles each way.
> 
> ...



Very doable.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jan 2015)

Quickest/shortest route is just under 4 miles but I like to do a 10-mile route in, and a 6-mile route home along some pleasant country lanes.


----------



## zaza123 (9 Jan 2015)

Shortest route is 2.4 miles but at the moment I am extending that to 6.7 miles and occasionally 9.7 miles. I'm hoping to build up as the seasons change.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2015)

carling said:


> I'm thinking about cycling 1 or 2 days a week when the summer months come.
> 
> Only problem is my commute would be around 26 miles each way.
> 
> ...


Fine in sunny conditions. I wouldn't fancy it during foul weather though ...


----------



## howdenbiker (11 Jan 2015)

I cycle just over 11 miles each way in the winter, use a cycle path that is very dark but no traffic. In the summer I'll probably use a longer, 14 mile road route.


----------



## L Q (19 Jan 2015)

I work 25 miles away from home, since getting my backside on the bike a couple of months I have got myself to the point of leaving the car 10 miles away and cycling in every day when it's not really icy.

Come the spring I hope to be doing the full distance at least 3 days a week, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Nick Numpty (20 Jan 2015)

Shortest route to work is 5.7 miles at the moment I do a 8.5 version both ways, when weather improves it'll be a 16 mile route both ways.


----------



## addman100 (24 Jan 2015)

Shortest route is 19 miles, normally do about 20-25 on the way and them the shortest route home. Approximately 1000ft of climbing each way, 3-4 days a week. Really pleased to of maintained this through the winter this year so far.


----------



## HLaB (24 Jan 2015)

Depending on work commitments I aim for three 7-11 mile commutes and two 20-25 mile commutes. I particularly like the long one as it gradually rise but is almost flat for about 16 miles and has several long/ sharp climbs at the end, giving me around a thousand foot of climbing.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Jan 2015)

Shortest door to door is 7 miles.

Mornings are generally one of my quick routes as the menagerie need getting up, but evenings on a nice day and / or nothing doing then as long as I fancy.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2015)

24 miles round trip. Not on a roadbike and sometimes on a scooter. And I start at 5 am. I am just a hero.


----------



## EcoLoco (25 Jan 2015)

26 miles round trip, plus a few more dropping the kids off at school or childminders. all beautiful cheshire country lanes and not much traffic, best commute ever after 20+ years of the city


----------



## Plumster (25 Jan 2015)

60 mile round trip, but only during the better weather.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2015)

Stepped up the mileage for a sustained period now and happy with a daily 52 mile round trip. Come the start of Spring I want to increase this to an average 60 miles a day then up to 65/70 mid Spring/milder weather/Summer. It's took me a couple of years to make this mileage day in day out but just loving it now.


----------



## sheffgirl (28 Jan 2015)

There is a possibility I could be increasing my commute to almost 13 miles each way. I think its doable, its a 20 mile round trip at the moment, and the good news is I could do almost all of it on the Trans Pennine Trail and then the cycle path, there would only be 2 shortish stretches of road involved totalling less than a mile, one really quiet 
And theres the option of bailing out and getting me and bike back on the train, which i currently cant do.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Jan 2015)

17 miles each way. Around a quarter semi rural. The rest a main route into Manchester/Salford. Mornings ok leaving at 5.15, but coming home 12 hours later is far less pleasant.


----------



## Arthur Hakobyan (30 Jan 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> as the thread title says really…
> 
> vote now


----------



## Arthur Hakobyan (1 Feb 2015)

I was thinking my commute is longer than average but after your comments guys it looks tiny. My round trip is jus under 20 miles. I also like to thank that I'm faster then average :-) so my one way (9.3 miles) takes 35-40 minutes


----------



## clay_bs7 (3 Feb 2015)

At the moment a short 3 mile commute each way. In March the place I work for is moving, so it will be 7 miles each way.. 14 a day sounds pretty awesome to me! At the moment I always commute on my FG, but I wonder how long it'll be until I switch to my road bike when we make the move, haha.


----------



## TheTog (8 Feb 2015)

I have a small commute of just 1.3 miles to my studio on the other side of town. I only ever drive it if I need to be moving hefty gear from home to studio or back, otherwise I'll always cycle there. On days where I'm in no rush I'll go a longer way and bump up the mileage to 2.4.


----------



## simongt (14 Feb 2015)

About 25 miles round trip daily, which including shopping, pub etc., makes my annual mileage on the saddle around the 5k mark; about the same as I do in our car - !


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2015)

22.5 miles in yesterday 32.5miles out yesterday, zero today though as I drove in for a meeting, sod's law it was cancelled and I got to spend the morning staring at a locked up computer screen. OT IT have finally agreed to replace it :-/


----------



## Jimidh (22 Feb 2015)

I have 14 miles mostly downhill there.

The 14 miles uphill is fun on the way home after 9 hours on my feet.

I only do it 2-3 times per week - those are my favourite days.


----------



## wayneo (23 Feb 2015)

Just in the process of moving so will take my commute from 15 miles a day round trip to nearer 50..will need to go to bed earlier...


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Feb 2015)

wayneo said:


> Just in the process of moving so will take my commute from 15 miles a day round trip to nearer 50..will need to go to bed earlier...


That's the spirit!


----------



## paul04 (25 Feb 2015)

Monday was hard work on the way home, 1st half downhill with the wind behind me  and 20mph+
second half of the ride home uphill into a strong headwind and at one point 4mph 

So Tuesday, a different way home, downhill into the wind, so not to bad, and then uphill with a tail wind


----------



## andyfraser (25 Feb 2015)

Everyone's getting excited about their commutes getting longer and I'm getting excited about my commute getting shorter! lol


----------



## subaqua (25 Feb 2015)

andyfraser said:


> Everyone's getting excited about their commutes getting longer and I'm getting excited about my commute getting shorter! lol


mine has got shorter , well the theory is it is shorter but now I ride a different bit at the end to make up for the shorter bit at the beginning .


----------



## LoftusRoadie (26 Feb 2015)

38 mile round trip from March 30


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (26 Feb 2015)

Hello, I commute 22 miles round trip, and leaving the house at 0500hrs in the morning is deeply unpleasant. Though it got slightly more unpleasant at the start of the month when the end of my road had been secretly turned into an ice rink, bike one way, me the other.


----------



## Twisty (5 Mar 2015)

Normally 12 mile there and back. But now the lighter mornings and evenings are in it'll be 14 miles there and any thing from 14 to 30 on way back!!


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (15 Mar 2015)

10 miles each way


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Mar 2015)

LoftusRoadie said:


> 38 mile round trip from March 30


Good luck with that. Just try not to ride too hard on each commute, and you'll get used to it after a while. I've been doing a 36 mile round trip commute (with lots of hill-climbing) for over 3 years now, and a fairly flat but 37.5 mile one for 3 years before that, and the longer rides just feel normal now. You can get used to anything, provided you don't strain any muscle, and sleep and eat well.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (24 Mar 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Good luck with that. Just try not to ride too hard on each commute, and you'll get used to it after a while. I've been doing a 36 mile round trip commute (with lots of hill-climbing) for over 3 years now, and a fairly flat but 37.5 mile one for 3 years before that, and the longer rides just feel normal now. You can get used to anything, provided you don't strain any muscle, and sleep and eat well.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (24 Mar 2015)

A tip of the cap to both of you, that's some commute


----------



## maxfox44 (24 Mar 2015)

25 miles round trip. Makes the maths easy for working out weekly, monthly miles.


----------



## zach (26 Mar 2015)

The computer is showing me over 7 miles each way.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (2 Apr 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Good luck with that. Just try not to ride too hard on each commute, and you'll get used to it after a while. I've been doing a 36 mile round trip commute (with lots of hill-climbing) for over 3 years now, and a fairly flat but 37.5 mile one for 3 years before that, and the longer rides just feel normal now. You can get used to anything, provided you don't strain any muscle, and sleep and eat well.


Cheers. Well I started this week - will write more about it in the Tales From Today's Commute thread - it's a very flat commute and due to the fact that I haven't been sleeping very well I have by neccessity taken it easy. For me I think sleeping well will be key as my body seems to have coped well with it so far.


----------



## Bewar3them00n (10 Apr 2015)

18 mile round trip, with a few bastard hills, have decided to make it interesting by doing it on a single speed ( I was getting bored using my mountain bike with locked out front fork and semi-slicks, so I've gone livened it up somewhat!)


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Apr 2015)

Started to up a little now the finer weather is showing through. Averaged just over 67 miles per day this week.


----------



## DaveMental (13 Apr 2015)

Started cycling the 9 mile each way commute to work last autumn, nice weather has meant I've now upped to twice a week


----------



## Sim2003 (14 Apr 2015)

My commute is 6 miles each way , Takes me roughly 20mins in the morning, I am hoping to get that beat within the next few weeks . Takes me almost twice as long on the ride home due to traffic etc. 

The lovely Foleshill road can be a nightmare at times.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Apr 2015)

Mine is just a dawdle compared to some of you but we all have to start somewhere. Depending on which way I go it it varies from 2.2 to 3 miles each way. These lighter evenings are causing me to go further on the way home.


----------



## vernon (24 Apr 2015)

I've just started pedalling into work from Leeds to Bradford. It's a twenty five mile round trip which I aim to do twice a week. This week's target has been met.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (30 Apr 2015)

Stepped it up a little this past month, averaging 70 miles a day. The next step change will probably come toward the start of June.


----------



## daveflem (30 Apr 2015)

11 miles, then a train, then 4 miles and the same back home!


----------



## speccy1 (30 Apr 2015)

At the moment, between 42 and 48 miles, depending on how I vary the route, 5 days a week


----------



## claggypants (24 May 2015)

13.5 miles each way. Was 5 miles each way but my new bike got damaged using the shuttle bus under the Tyne so now I go the long way round, and its so much better.


----------



## Captain Slackbladder (1 Jun 2015)

Round trip of 15 miles although I will try to add a few more a couple of times a week, currenty averaging around 90miles a week atm.


----------



## LeonBlack (2 Jun 2015)

13 miles round trip but I usually extend that to 30-45 miles depending on the time I get up and whether or not I have to be home quick after work.


----------



## eugenejordan (15 Jun 2015)

10 mile round trip, wish it was more really as I'm just getting warmed up.


----------



## uclown2002 (17 Jun 2015)

eugenejordan said:


> 10 mile round trip, wish it was more really as I'm just getting warmed up.


 That's your choice though. Many here do an extended commute.


----------



## Karlt (18 Jun 2015)

13.5-16 miles each way, depending on route, with 600'-1200' of uphill. Unfortunately we're on a tight "drop off kids with childminder get to work get back do dinner do myriad of kids' commitments (scouts, piano lessons, swimming lessons)" schedule for me to vary it much. Which is a shame, as with a small westward wiggle I can put the edge of the Peak district between me and w*rk.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Jun 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Stepped it up a little this past month, averaging 70 miles a day. The next step change will probably come toward the start of June.


Just a slight increase this month, averaging 75 miles per day. Not quite where I thought it would be (thought 80-85) but happy none the less.


----------



## Billy Wizz (27 Jun 2015)

32 miles round trip.
Thamesmead to Pickets Lock, Edmonton.
Just did two weeks five days a week.
This is the longest yet the bike is great,bog std specialized sirrus there is room for improvement, a new four year contract should sort it or kill me lol


----------



## jsalinas (7 Jul 2015)

Hi, I'm new to all of this. I will be commuting properly come September from Kingston to Weybridge along the towpath since I'm not confident to go on the roads yet. I have started to commute to my current job as a test now (I'm a teacher) which is from Kingston to Shepperton. Tow path again, about 7 miles each way, I think, getting used to it and dealing with the logistics of it all. Taking me about 45m door to door.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2015)

I commute about 4.3 miles from my workplace to my wifes' workplace, then ride home with her. She gets out of work later than I, and this way, she doesn't have to come and get me.I and the bicycle get dropped off at work in the morning, as it is dark then, and too much traffic and dicey roads to commute in the dark in that area.


----------



## Sludgy (16 Jul 2015)

25 miles each way - but rest assured I do not commute every day. Im nowhere near fit enough for that


----------



## iancity (17 Jul 2015)

16 miles each way. Started work 1st of the month but only managed to cycle in once since then (which was great, thoroughly enjoyed it) but a combination of work issues and now the bike being away for a service (10 days and counting, really??) means I haven't done it since.
Itching to get started properly....


----------



## RJG (18 Jul 2015)

40 miles a week...but as fast as possible..get the old ticker pumping!


----------



## Billy Wizz (18 Jul 2015)

jsalinas said:


> Hi, I'm new to all of this. I will be commuting properly come September from Kingston to Weybridge along the towpath since I'm not confident to go on the roads yet. I have started to commute to my current job as a test now (I'm a teacher) which is from Kingston to Shepperton. Tow path again, about 7 miles each way, I think, getting used to it and dealing with the logistics of it all. Taking me about 45m door to door.





jsalinas said:


> Hi, I'm new to all of this. I will be commuting properly come September from Kingston to Weybridge along the towpath since I'm not confident to go on the roads yet. I have started to commute to my current job as a test now (I'm a teacher) which is from Kingston to Shepperton. Tow path again, about 7 miles each way, I think, getting used to it and dealing with the logistics of it all. Taking me about 45m door to door.


I find towpaths annoying, great in the morning but take your time in the evening,ok for ambling along and getting a grip on the ride.
The annoying road cyclist will appear flat out, I am a road biker too,you will soon prefer the roads.


----------



## Sim2003 (18 Jul 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> I find towpaths annoying, great in the morning but take your time in the evening,ok for ambling along and getting a grip on the ride.
> The annoying road cyclist will appear flat out, I am a road biker too,you will soon prefer the roads.



+1 on the roads vs towpaths, Have a look on google maps and use smaller/quieter off roads if wanting to get use to it , It is also a good excuse and safer way to practice hand signals and balance with or without traffic.


----------



## RichardB (22 Jul 2015)

My commute is 13.5 miles each way, and properly hilly. At the moment I am doing it on an electric bike, and it takes me about 55 minutes each way. I work 4 nights a week and use the bike for two of the nights, so I count it as four rides on separate days. I'm aiming towards doing it on my road bike, but there isn't enough in my legs for that just yet. I'm a little concerned about the time it will take, too. I am moving to 12-hour shifts for three of the nights, and I'm wondering if I will get time to sleep! I'm on a losing weight/getting fit kick at the moment, and cycling to work is brilliant because a) you don't need to take time out of your schedule to visit gyms etc, and b) there's no excuse for missing a day - if you want to eat, you have to get to work, rain, cold, whatever.


----------



## rdfcyclist (22 Jul 2015)

Mine is just over 6 miles one way, but I'm trying to extend that where I can. Means that I do about 60 miles per week which is a nice thought to have while eating in excess at the weekend.


----------



## CoffeeKev (24 Jul 2015)

I would like to return to doing my full 16 mile commute either side of a 12 hour night shift but just can't get the motivation since the arrival of my son

Thinking driving most the way and building back up to it but it's a killer either side of a 12 hour night shift

...insert motivation here... coffee only goes so far


----------



## The Hat (3 Aug 2015)

30 mile round trip on a single speed


----------



## RichardB (3 Aug 2015)

CoffeeKev said:


> I would like to return to doing my full 16 mile commute either side of a 12 hour night shift but just can't get the motivation since the arrival of my son
> 
> Thinking driving most the way and building back up to it but it's a killer either side of a 12 hour night shift
> 
> ...insert motivation here... coffee only goes so far


I work 12-hour shifts for three of my four in a week, but I only cycle in on one of them. (The fourth shift I cycle, but that's only 7 hours.) My commute takes the best part of an hour, and when you add up the working time, the travel time, a bite to eat and some sleep, there isn't a lot left. My children are grown up, so there is just the two of us, and we fit things round it, but I can understand how difficult it is if you have young family. In another job, I used to drive half way and bike the rest, but you still have all the hassle of changing etc, and there is the added headaches of secure parking, roof racks, carriers etc. There's no easy answer.


----------



## MattWServices (3 Aug 2015)

6 miles each way, but once I'm back into the flow of things, I'm going to flesh it out a bit on the way back home.


----------



## woodland81 (8 Aug 2015)

just started last week, two commutes to work and back. 9miles each way


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2015)

A few weeks in, and I already have a backup commuter to my Schwinn Impact, a Univega Via Carisma(1991)


----------



## Custom24 (9 Aug 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> as the thread title says really…
> 
> vote now


Is the vote supposed to be your daily each way mileage, or return?


----------



## Origamist (9 Aug 2015)

Custom24 said:


> Is the vote supposed to be your daily each way mileage, or return?



Each way, i.e one leg of the journey.


----------



## Custom24 (9 Aug 2015)

Origamist said:


> Each way, i.e one leg of the journey.


I gave you a like for your avatar apart from anything else


----------



## Heigue'r (9 Aug 2015)

25 miles each way.Done once last week but intending to do it 3 times this week.It beats sitting on the tube,thats for sure.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Aug 2015)

Custom24 said:


> Is the vote supposed to be your daily each way mileage, or return?


total mileage…


----------



## Origamist (10 Aug 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> total mileage…



It's only taken me three years, but I've learnt something new today. Thanks


----------



## Custom24 (10 Aug 2015)

20 miles each way for me. Restricted currently by her indoors, so 2-3 days per week.


----------



## iancity (12 Aug 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> total mileage…





Origamist said:


> Each way, i.e one leg of the journey.



So which is it, total or one leg?


----------



## Grumpyfatman (17 Aug 2015)

I was sticking with one way. Just shy of 8 miles for me, plus a mile or two more if I change routes


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Sep 2015)

In total - anywhere between 16-20 miles for me there and back.


----------



## Janine (29 Sep 2015)

This forced me to finally check the distance. I've always been saying "about one hour one way".


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Sep 2015)

At the moment, about 100 miles or so each way. But only the final 3 miles is by bike (or first 3 coming back)


----------



## claudbutler (29 Sep 2015)

2.5 mile there 2.5 mile back .Got called a f###ing idiot to day first abuse for ages.


----------



## roger06 (29 Sep 2015)

5.5 to 6.5 miles each way (which I thought was a lot until I found this thread!) depending on route. 3 miles through AONB, one lock and one canal to cross, two marinas to ride though over half on cycle paths and no traffic lights. Having read other posts I realise I'm rather spoilt!


----------



## Fnaar (6 Oct 2015)

17.9 miles each way. Don't do it all the time, like, but often enough.


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Oct 2015)

Changed my commute from 17-20 miles each way to 6 miles each way due to new job. I don't think I have showers in my new place but the university is over the bridge (pic comp one) so might join there for use of showers, lockers and weights for not much more than I am paying now x


----------



## oldstrath (8 Oct 2015)

Gone from flat 10 miles to hilly 15, because of A9 dualling (the loonies have moved onto the B road because being made to drive below 40 mph through roadworks is, like, so utterly appalling an infringement of their ummin rights).


----------



## Mike_P (14 Oct 2015)

1.9 miles each way. Embrassed to say for the first time today - have worked out that on the 97th arrival at work I will have climbed the equivalent of Everest simply on the commute!


----------



## The Rover (14 Oct 2015)

12 hilly miles each way for me, 700ft going in and 950ft coming home. Still it's helped me drop a stone in weight since I started commuting in May.


----------



## ipbradley79 (15 Oct 2015)

24 miles round trip...canal paths and the black hard stuff


----------



## rourkey34 (17 Oct 2015)

Around 10 miles door to door each way but add bits on both ways to top up


----------



## Richard.1 (18 Oct 2015)

3.5 miles each way


----------



## gaz71 (23 Oct 2015)

My journey is only 3 miles each way but i like to do around 15 miles a day by throwing in a few detours.


----------



## Cowbwoy (11 Nov 2015)

I live 2.5 miles from work, not worth getting geared up. So I add a 9.5 mile loop onto my journey there and an 8 mile loop on the way back.
Much better!


----------



## rossw46 (11 Nov 2015)

26 mile round trip, which is pretty flat, but miles and miles of cars backed up. It gives me a warm feeling shooting straight past them all !


----------



## RichardB (11 Nov 2015)

rossw46 said:


> 26 mile round trip, which is pretty flat, but miles and miles of cars backed up. It gives me a warm feeling shooting straight past them all !


To keep the boredom at bay, have you ever thought of the value of the cars you are shooting past? A guy I used to know commuted in London on an old motorbike (worth about £300) and he reckoned that every day of his life he passed a million pounds' worth of automotive technology.


----------



## rossw46 (13 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> To keep the boredom at bay, have you ever thought of the value of the cars you are shooting past? A guy I used to know commuted in London on an old motorbike (worth about £300) and he reckoned that every day of his life he passed a million pounds' worth of automotive technology.



No boredom at all mate, with so many pedestrians shooting out from behind the cars, car drivers driving like muppets, quite a few other cyclists riding like muppets, it almost feels like I'm doing battle, and there's a great satisfaction when I arrive at my destination.


----------



## Postmanhat (22 Nov 2015)

About 1.5 miles on a fat-tyred hydrid. Cyclepath, road, pedestrianised city centre, road. You get reflective clothes as part of the job, so no need to carry anything extra except gloves in winter. Secure bike area at work. Have it very easy. But it's not the sort of work that lends itself to long commutes, especially going back. Think there's only one who does anything over 5 miles, and he doesn't look too happy on it!


----------



## JamesDawson (25 Nov 2015)

I work from home, so about 5 metres! I do miss not riding home from work, even in bad weather it was nice to get out and clear the mind a bit!


----------



## Liamv89 (25 Nov 2015)

6 miles there 6 miles back. About 20 minutes each way depending on how many of the 30 or so traffic lights turn red.


----------



## Snugglebum (25 Nov 2015)

Piddly little 3 mile round trip for me.

But I do it like a maniac.


----------



## Snizzlepops (11 Jan 2016)

4.5miles each way. Uphill battle in the morning, easy descent in the evening  25mins ish each way depending on traffic lights!


----------



## MoultonDan (13 Jan 2016)

I will be looking to commute 11 miles each way soon,though i think i need to get some miles in first as i havent ridden properly for a couple of years now!


----------



## IBarrett (14 Jan 2016)

Hello chaps.

24 miles round trip for my commute.
12 miles takes me approx 50 minutes and is a mixture of city and rural riding.

My best time was this Tuesday when I did it in 43minutes dead and I did 44 mins tonight relatively comfortably with a 15.86mph average.

I started commuting to work before Christmas but I was new back to cycling so before I started the commute I had a few weeks of riding a 5 mile loop in the morning and pushing as hard as I could. Even then the first full commute hurt like hell.
I have been slowly ramping up the days and today is only the second time doing 3 days in a row.
I generally look forward to the commute each day.

I'm on a MTB and there isn't a huge elevation change on my daily commute.
As I commute alone I have no reference point for my speed so would someone tell me if my times are OK or if I'm too slow.

I have signed up for the Southwell, Notts 60 Mile sportive on 3rd April and don't want to show myself up.
I did a 48 mile ride last weekend. The first 24 miles I felt great but the last 10 were agony and I expected not to be able to commute this week but recovered amazingly well and that seems to be the big improvement now rather than time improvements.


----------



## tallliman (7 Feb 2016)

20miles each way for me but only a couple of times a week. It's just too tiring to do it everyday but it is an aim!


----------



## Kingy (9 Feb 2016)

Live just under 3 miles from work. 
Commute in Tues/ Wed/ Thurs and do 20 miles on the way in and 10 on the way home. 
Work from home on a Friday (half day), so do either roadride of +/-30 miles or mountainbike ride +/- 20 miles depending on the weather.


----------



## 2pies (17 Feb 2016)

13.5m each way, averaging out to 4 days a week. There's always one event each week that prevents from me cycling in; beers after work, customer meeting first thing etc.

That is actually less than it was after I recently found a short-cut which shaved off almost a mile in each direction. To begin with, I was all "yay, I get to work quicker", but now I feel as if I've cheated myself a little 

I may take longer detours on the way home when the weather gets better. Do many others do something similar i.e. "taking the scenic route"?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE="2pies, post: 4159527, member: 13920"

I may take longer detours on the way home when the weather gets better. Do many others do something similar i.e. "taking the scenic route"?[/QUOTE]



Yes, every single day of my commute.
Door to door is 11and half miles.
My morning commute is anything from 17 to 20, my evening 14 or 15.

People like @MickeyBlueEyes and @Supersuperleeds do much farther every day.


----------



## 2pies (17 Feb 2016)

IBarrett said:


> Hello chaps.
> 
> 
> As I commute alone I have no reference point for my speed so would someone tell me if my times are OK or if I'm too slow.



Commuting speed is largely dictated by traffic and how many times you have to stop. I try to keep my speed between 18-22mph on the flat but stopping 40 times throughout the journey drops my average speed to about 13mph. 

That said, 16mph is pretty reasonable on a MTB.


----------



## 2pies (17 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Yes, every single day of my commute.
> Door to door is 11and half miles.
> My morning commute is anything from 17 to 20, my evening 14 or 15.
> 
> People like @MickeyBlueEyes and @Supersuperleeds do much farther every day.



That explains why the 3 of you crush me in the MyCyclingLog group every year


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Feb 2016)

2pies said:


> I may take longer detours on the way home when the weather gets better. Do many others do something similar i.e. "taking the scenic route"?



I think if I went as direct as I could it would be about 12 miles. Screw that off, it's a dull, traffic laden, junction heavy drag. Give me the gorgeous country roads that enable me a 25 mile trip each way. That being Winter mileage though, get me in Spring & Summer and it'll be a 50 mile inbound trip, 30 something on the way home. Coincidentally, last night I plotted a route for me for the Summer, came in at 122 miles! Can't wait for that, it'll be a commute and a half!


----------



## darrentaytay (6 Mar 2016)

Just done my first commute - 14 miles each way, so 28 mile round trip! :-)


----------



## redste (10 Mar 2016)

7.1 to 7.5 miles each way depending on how well Strava is recording the ride!!


----------



## si_c (15 Mar 2016)

5 miles each way door to door if I get the ferry, 4 miles if I get the train. When the weather gets nicer, it'll be 5 miles in, 40miles home. Bloody big river in the way


----------



## ManiaMuse (15 Mar 2016)

Just under 10 miles each way. Mostly flat although a couple of little hills.

Best time is just over 30 minutes (on a Sunday with little traffic and favourable traffic lights). Can be up to 45 minutes though as some narrow bottlenecks where it is difficult/dangerous to filter past traffic and the traffic lights seem to be in sync so if you get caught by one set of red lights sometimes you get caught by all the others as well!


----------



## Lee Johnston (3 Apr 2016)

alecstilleyedye said:


> as the thread title says really…
> 
> vote now


Moderation, get the thighs burning


----------



## Lee Johnston (3 Apr 2016)

ManiaMuse said:


> Just under 10 miles each way. Mostly flat although a couple of little hills.
> 
> Best time is just over 30 minutes (on a Sunday with little traffic and favourable traffic lights). Can be up to 45 minutes though as some narrow bottlenecks where it is difficult/dangerous to filter past traffic and the traffic lights seem to be in sync so if you get caught by one set of red lights sometimes you get caught by all the others as well!


Trying out crazy hills, my poor legs are feeling the strain!


----------



## Lee Johnston (3 Apr 2016)

fuji-stu said:


> 15 mile there 15 back but there are two 25% hills in it and I have to set off at 0540 to get there at 0640 start work at 7
> View attachment 11780
> cracking views though!!
> View attachment 11781


Stunning views mate, lots more plz


----------



## Karlt (18 Apr 2016)

Lee Johnston said:


> Stunning views mate, lots more plz



That's Bowfell innit? I'm guessing you're about to go over the edge and down into little Langdale You must be absolutely bonkers and yet I envy that commute.


----------



## Gixxerman (28 Apr 2016)

Now using the park and cycle facility for Lincoln, which equates to a 4-mile each way commute.


----------



## Sixmile (5 May 2016)

I have my route pretty much nailed now.

12.5 miles in, 343ft climbing - best time 44 minutes
15.8 miles home, 508ft - 56 minutes


----------



## Starchivore (11 May 2016)

I've just started a new commute which is an extent on my previous one. 
It’s 9.5 miles from my house to a train station further along (which means a cheaper season ticket). Hebden Bridge to Littleborough. I was very pleased this morning because I managed it in just over 35 minutes, a bit under the time I had estimated, without really straining (I’m lazy and also don’t want to be covered in sweat, as I commute in my work clothes).


I’m always unreasonably nervous about leaving my bike at new places, but it’s locked up on the train station with two D locks, one of which is really decent, so any worry is irrational really.


It was really nice to have a slightly longer ride too, so I’m looking forward to that being my routine and helping me get a bit fitter.


----------



## jack shepherd (15 Jun 2016)

My commute to work is split by the train. I work with first buses in Chelmsford, Essex and I live in Witham, so I bike about 1 1/2 miles to witham train station from my home then a train to Chelmsford, then another 1 1/2 miles ish to the first depot. My bike is a second hand Apollo XC26s unisex bike, ive had it since feb so its done me well with no maintance other than oiling of the chain, its had 2 puntures but other than that its a workhorse, I plan to get it a service as I want to hopfully use it in September for a charity ride.


----------



## rivers (16 Jun 2016)

I just started commuting again this week. Before I moved to central Bristol, my commute to Bath was about 7 miles each way. It's now 11 or 16 depending which route I take. Since the A4 scares me a bit, it's 16 down the railway path. I'm slow, and that's okay. It took me about 1 hr 20 today with a couple of rest breaks along the way.


----------



## Lonestar (16 Jun 2016)

I can't blame you for being worried about dodgy roads.There are some I avoid myself.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (29 Jun 2016)

My commute at the moment is 2 miles from the station where I leave my bike to work but I'm wanting to ride in and leave out the train bit of the journey. Google says it's 11 miles but the roads are busy so I'm a bit nervous about it. I'm going to buy a map this morning but if anyone knows the area and an easy way please I go to work in Lincoln from my mum's, as she has Bonnie while I work, she lives in metheringham. 

I've cycled with the trailer from Newark to metheringham using route 64 and then the water railway path route 1 to almost bardney so avoided traffic for most of the way. Once I left the Sustrans route I was on a quiet road for a while then a road used by lots of lorries that go that way to avoid a low bridge which was scarey


----------



## h1udd (4 Jul 2016)

3 miles downhill in and 3 miles uphill home ..... It's just not long enough, I have started doing detours on the way home to add more smiles


----------



## jade1981 (8 Jul 2016)

My commute is just over 6 miles each way but i have an electric bike now which i love! wondering if anyone else commutes on an electric bike? here's mine:  https://www.a2bshop.co.uk/Kuo


----------



## Kominic (14 Jul 2016)

4 to 5 miles to work. Stretch it out to 20 home.


----------



## r04DiE (14 Jul 2016)

I do 200km a week, I commute 3 out of 5 days.


----------



## beany_bot (29 Jul 2016)

Is this poll asking for a return trip length or one way?


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Aug 2016)

I think I'm a commuter, as I have now done 2 out of 3 days by bike, so I have a 26 return journey, pretty flat as it's near to the sussex coast. A mix of dcway and rural roads, the 13 miles journey in 46 minutes on day 1, and 44 minutes today. Return journey a little longer as I meet the OH halfway home. 
It's great to be at work after cycling, and not having to sit in traffic.
I love it, and I'm well happy!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2016)

stoatsngroats said:


> I think I'm a commuter, as I have now done 2 out of 3 days by bike, so I have a 26 return journey, pretty flat as it's near to the sussex coast. A mix of dcway and rural roads, the 13 miles journey in 46 minutes on day 1, and 44 minutes today. Return journey a little longer as I meet the OH halfway home.
> It's great to be at work after cycling, and not having to sit in traffic.
> I love it, and I'm well happy!




Think?
You are..!


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Think?
> You are..!


----------



## jojo2512 (15 Aug 2016)

Done my first commute to and from work on my own. 11 miles


----------



## keithmac (15 Aug 2016)

jade1981 said:


> My commute is just over 6 miles each way but i have an electric bike now which i love! wondering if anyone else commutes on an electric bike? here's mine:  https://www.a2bshop.co.uk/Kuo



I do 3 miles each way on the Gtech, a godsend when it's windy!.


----------



## SuperHans123 (24 Aug 2016)

1.33 miles each way!
So short I just pedal in in my suit and shoes if it is not raining.


----------



## BrianC (25 Aug 2016)

i used to be 8-10 miles each way due to moving i'm now 2-3 miles each way. This isn't doing any good for my overall fitness


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

BrianC said:


> i used to be 8-10 miles each way due to moving i'm now 2-3 miles each way. This isn't doing any good for my overall fitness




..and the reason for not extending your commute is?


----------



## BrianC (25 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> ..and the reason for not extending your commute is?


I'm enjoying the 8 min cycle to work it means i can start and finish earlier  . In turn was supposed to free up some evening time for cycling that was the theory !!


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Aug 2016)

i just tried my new job commute..2 routes tried for time and ease..
about 6 miles for both routes..
one route is safer and avoids most roads..i like this one ..

i had a guy in a Passat drive straight in front of me on a roundabout ..not a care in the world ..no look nothing ..ffs i gave him a tosser wave but i doubt he saw it..


----------



## Slick (8 Sep 2016)

I commute 12 miles each way probably about half on track and half on a busy fairly fast road. Not pretty, but enough to give you a good feeling arriving at work in time for a hot shower and a cup of tea knowing you've put in a good workout.


----------



## Roxy641 (10 Sep 2016)

3 and a half miles there and then the same for coming back, making a total of 7 miles.


----------



## clippetydoodah (13 Sep 2016)

I'm doing a round trip of 31 miles a few times per week. Luckily it's mainly on cycle paths.


----------



## H-Bomb (15 Sep 2016)

I've moved out of London and now have to deal with country roads. I cycle 14 miles each day.


----------



## rowdin (10 Oct 2016)

I did a days work from Colchester to Leigh-on sea on Saturday. That's a 83 mile round trip. Hard day.


----------



## HLaB (17 Oct 2016)

Just now if its a recovery commute its 7-8miles oneway and if its a faster commute its 8-11miles oneway in the same time.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2016)

I walk my commute each morning... about 20 feet from bedroom to kitchen.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Oct 2016)

Drago said:


> I walk my commute each morning... about 20 feet from bedroom to kitchen.



Make us a sandwich luv


----------



## AnthonyC (26 Oct 2016)

12 miles each way, along the Basingstoke canal. Lovely in the morning or afternoon when it's not dark yet, but that's about over for a while.. Sometimes with my 3 year old on a back seat who absolutely loves it!


----------



## Velow (2 Nov 2016)

My average commute is about 16 miles and have been doing this on average 3 days a week for about 5 years. To keep it interesting I've got about 5 different variations which add a bit extra or take a slightly different route


----------



## greekonabike (21 Nov 2016)

At the moment my commute is from my bed to the desk, so about two metres. In the new year it's likely to be about six miles each way. 

GOAB


----------



## Slick (21 Nov 2016)

I've just moved house. I used to have a reasonable commute of 12 miles with 3 reasonable pulls that got you out the saddle and the heart pumping. My new commute isn't much longer at 15 miles each way but it's all down hill on the way to work and obviously all up hill on the way home. I still chuckle when I pass the point on my old commute when I was too frightened to continue for fear I wouldn't have the engine to get home. I'm hoping this new commute is the same, as it looks like a long slog home for un uphill weakling.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Nov 2016)

greekonabike said:


> At the moment my commute is from my bed to the desk, so about two metres. In the new year it's likely to be about six miles each way.
> 
> GOAB



Having an extension put in?


----------



## greekonabike (22 Nov 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Having an extension put in?



Being forced to work in the shed... Mum I mean 'outside office'. 

GOAB


----------



## TrishnBonnie (22 Nov 2016)

My commute changed this week as I got a transfer to a store nearer to where I live and shorter shifts too. Can leave Bonnie now so no taking her to daycare first and no train so instead of two hour commute each way it's now a just under 3 mile pootle, lovely


----------



## dim (22 Nov 2016)

I average 40km per day monday to friday ... (I work at several different sites daily)...

add my weekend riding, and I average just over 300km/week. I'm hoping to increase the distances of my weekend rides in Spring/summer and am hoping to ride approx 180km+ over weekends (120km ride and a 60km+ ride)


----------



## AnthonyC (23 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> I average 40km per day monday to friday ... (I work at several different sites daily)...
> 
> add my weekend riding, and I average just over 300km/week. I'm hoping to increase the distances of my weekend rides in Spring/summer and am hoping to ride approx 180km+ over weekends (120km ride and a 60km+ ride)



That is serious work! 



Slick said:


> I've just moved house. I used to have a reasonable commute of 12 miles with 3 reasonable pulls that got you out the saddle and the heart pumping. My new commute isn't much longer at 15 miles each way but it's all down hill on the way to work and obviously all up hill on the way home. I still chuckle when I pass the point on my old commute when I was too frightened to continue for fear I wouldn't have the engine to get home. I'm hoping this new commute is the same, as it looks like a long slog home for un uphill weakling.



I feel very lucky that it's uphill in the morning for me, and an easy downhill after a long day in the office....


----------



## c.baker51 (28 Nov 2016)

11 miles each way, still building up to doing the full 5 days a week..... Usually do 2 or 3 days per week


----------



## JD42 (28 Nov 2016)

8 miles in 8 miles back. All downhill in and a slog home. Regardless of how far it is I feel the act of motivating yourself to actually get on the bike at 0600hrs, especially in winter, is more satisfying than the ride itself..lol.


----------



## AnthonyC (28 Nov 2016)

I like that moment after having showered, feeling fresh and fit at the start of a working day..


----------



## prawny (5 Dec 2016)

Just under 20 miles each way, 5 days a week.

It's costing me a small fortune in fig rolls.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Dec 2016)

prawny said:


> Just under 20 miles each way, 5 days a week.
> 
> It's costing me a small fortune in fig rolls.


That must be costing you a small fortune in toilet paper. 

Mine's still the same as it's been for about 6 years, about 18.5 miles each way for 5 days a week, and with lots of hill climbing. I'm so used to it now, though, that I don't eat more to compensate.


----------



## prawny (10 Dec 2016)

I need to get to the stage where I don't feel the need to eat more, it's been just under a year this stint of commuting, not there yet, but getting better.


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2016)

prawny said:


> I need to get to the stage where I don't feel the need to eat more, it's been just under a year this stint of commuting, not there yet, but getting better.


You can tell, just by looking at your picture.


----------



## Brandane (27 Dec 2016)

Another change of job means I will be going from a 25 mile each way drive (on unsafe to cycle, IMO, roads) to a 0.9 mile cycle commute! Looking forward to not wasting 90 minutes per day just getting to and from work, not to mention the stress and expense involved.


----------



## clid61 (11 Feb 2017)

16 hilly miles round trip


----------



## KnackeredBike (15 Feb 2017)

Currently 10.5 miles but I'm looking at changing job which will be 21.5 miles. I'm both looking forward to this and apprehensive at the same time as one route would take me almost past my current job, so when it's pishing it down with rain I'll undoubtedly be thinking "if I was still working for the NHS I'd be here by now"...

Enough people already say "from Didcot?!" when I tell them where I cycle from currently so god knows what people will say at double the distance...


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (20 Feb 2017)

Mine is a 7.9 miles each way. However I work shifts so sometimes I ride in the rush hour or I am riding home at midnight! the roads are much better then


----------



## Icarus (21 Feb 2017)

10 miles each way. Flat along the river towpath past Chiswick and up through Putney - beautiful ride.


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2017)

It's been 20miles a day this week on average of very slow active recovery miles this week for me.


----------



## Dreamer21 (28 Mar 2017)

HLaB said:


> It's been 20miles a day this week on average of very slow active recovery miles this week for me.


Do you take anything for recovery?


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2017)

Dreamer21 said:


> Do you take anything for recovery?


They were recovery paced commutes and other than my tea nothing was needed. Had off site meetings the next week and only managed 41 miles plenty of rest days and plenty of recovery in between commutes. 
With the weather supposedly getting better I'll up the intensity of some and may take something for recovery after (raid the local shop for a milk shake and food ). That was the plan tonight but I got caught in a lightning storm and forgo the shop


----------



## clarion (31 Mar 2017)

Changed my vote.

Now commuting about 14.5km each way.


----------



## waldiman (1 May 2017)

Finally decided to do the commute. 6.5 miles each way. Majority is over two canals, so not much traffic to deal with.


----------



## FortuitousFluke (11 May 2017)

Just moved jobs so I've gone from 8 miles each way Cambourne to Cambridge, to 10-12 miles (dependent on route) from Cambourne to St Neots station, and then about 3.5 miles from Kings Cross to Tower Bridge on the glorious Boris Bikes. I actually quite like it, first leg is nicer than my previous commute, better scenery, and I'm pretty nosey so riding through the City and across London Bridge every day is quite interesting too. Ask me again in January though!


----------



## Threevok (11 May 2017)

3.2 Miles each way. A bit boring, so I have been using the Single speed on a 34/14t ratio, to make life a little more interesting, especially on the final hill


----------



## Chappy (18 May 2017)

I have just moved jobs so I am now able to ride my bike 28 miles each way . Currently I am doing this 2 times a week but will up it to 4 times when i build up my strength.


----------



## Threevok (19 May 2017)

Chappy said:


> I have just moved jobs so I am now able to ride my bike 28 miles each way . Currently I am doing this 2 times a week but will up it to 4 times when i build up my strength.



28 miles ? Wow, that's nearly as much as I do both ways in one week! 

Well done


----------



## gbb (19 May 2017)

Just started, 27 mile round trip. Only done it one day each week so far but hoping to get more in as the weather gets better.
My problem is my job is physically demanding and I'm walking approx 17 thousand steps a day. I've not really got organised yet either, blooming running around at each end trying to remember and get everything together.


----------



## si_c (20 May 2017)

gbb said:


> Just started, 27 mile round trip. Only done it one day each week so far but hoping to get more in as the weather gets better.
> My problem is my job is physically demanding and I'm walking approx 17 thousand steps a day. I've not really got organised yet either, blooming running around at each end trying to remember and get everything together.


I have to get everything ready the night before, or it doesn't get done.


----------



## Pep (24 May 2017)

9 miles each way, flat, semiurban 
5 days a week (unless it rains or I work night shifts, in which case I drive, but it's rare)


----------



## Heigue'r (31 May 2017)

25 miles each way...onto day 3 now and I really need to get a pair of padded shorts or go commando


----------



## double0jedi (18 Jun 2017)

I live two miles from work, but i go the longway round and cover 12.5 miles in the morning otherwise i dont manage to get many miles in for the week.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jul 2017)

A circuit of Glasgow for work today.
Maryhill to Sandyhills to Drumchapel to Pollokshields and back to Maryhill.
38 miles.
The rain stayed off and I was back home in the works time.


----------



## Diz (19 Jul 2017)

25 mile round trip 3-5 times a week depending on shift paterns. I will finally bite the bullet and carry this on through the winter as over the last couple of months I have been amazed at how much more spare cash I have saving on travel and the obligitory "couple of pints" after work.


----------



## iZaP (20 Jul 2017)

23 miles each way on a good day. Typically 4 days a week and work from home one day! I did do 5 days a week for about two/three months tho!


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jul 2017)

23 miles today .
Three houses to visit. Lot of traffic but no rain so can't grumble.
Home in the works time as well.


----------



## Ste T. (16 Aug 2017)

10 miles each way.
By careful route planning I've got it up to 8 miles on farm tracks, quiet lanes and and canal towpath. The only downside being the outlay for decent lights as I ride all year round and I don't swim well.


----------



## HLaB (23 Aug 2017)

I'm going through a lazy phase so I'm getting up later and using the narrow cycle farcility alongside the A1. That brings my commute down to 6miles (26 mins at Z1 recovery pace). I wouldn't want to go much on that farce anyway. At night I usually go back via the country lanes which is about 8-9miles.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Aug 2017)

43km to get there, will start adding the bike back next week.

It's amazingly quiet on they country back roads going out of London. 

Some great views too.


----------



## LiamW (24 Aug 2017)

8 miles into work in the morning but I take a longer route back (12miles)mainly uphill to stretch it out to 20 miles.


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2017)

15 miles each way but only for school terms and I drive there.


----------



## petek (6 Sep 2017)

1.7 miles each way. Along a dead flat promenade by the sea.
Life is good.


----------



## IntVic (7 Sep 2017)

40 miles minimum round trip, which I try to do Mon, Wed & Fri. Love it in the summer


----------



## arranandy (11 Sep 2017)

Working in the Netherlands at present. Commute is 14km each way on smooth cyclepaths


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Sep 2017)

My commute is 3 miles each way and there are 7 days between me commuting in and commuting home again. The good bit is it's another 7 days until I commute back in again.


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2017)

New commute when I'm in the office is 10 miles in the morning, more scenic mostly traffic free route. 8 miles back (but much more uphill) as traffic free route not so appealing in the dark

As I'm probably only going to be in the office 1-2 days, I'm not sure I'll cycle once it's colder and darker


----------



## GrahamS (17 Sep 2017)

22 miles each way... which is why twice a week is plenty at the moment!


----------



## 50K (22 Sep 2017)

17 - 20 depending on work location that day


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2017)

My commute is changing in November.
I have been doing my Kent/SE London commute for the past 13 years now. 31 miles round trip 5 days a week.

I'm moving to Maidstone which means a 72 mile round trip if I was to cycle commute. 
Now that ain't gonna happen. So it's going to be Bike/Train/Bike combo.

Though I can imagine I will at least do the full 72 mile trip every now and then.


----------



## Randombiker9 (16 Oct 2017)

I cycle to college 3 days a week which is 4 miles but x2 (because I do morning and afternoon) j do 8 miles a day. So 24 miles a week
(I just cycle around for fun on the days I don't have college)

Is the vote per each commute or per day (Morning and afternoon)? I assumed it was per each commute.


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Oct 2017)

7.5 miles each way for me. I try and cycle in at least twice a week but in reality it varies; some weeks I cycle in every day but I can go a couple of weeks without cycling once... A few small hills to deal with but I tend to take it easy, average time of about 35 minutes. It has quickly become my preferred method of commuting, especially when the weather behaves itself! This will be my first winter so I'm intrigued to see how often I get the bike out in the coming months


----------



## Kefrider (21 Oct 2017)

12 miles each way. 45 minute ride. I commute mainly in the warm summer days (when we have them!!) can't really be bothered getting on to my bike at 6am went its dark and cold. Should really though. Maybe someone here can try and persuade me


----------



## Grumpy_Git (23 Oct 2017)

Only 2.5 miles each way to the station and back but I do cycle all year.

Sun, rain, snow, wind. And ALWAYS in shorts....


----------



## Milzy (23 Oct 2017)

It’s great to be in that 2%


----------



## Kefrider (26 Oct 2017)

Grumpy_Git said:


> Only 2.5 miles each way to the station and back but I do cycle all year.
> 
> Sun, rain, snow, wind. And ALWAYS in shorts....


So.. You are one of 'those'


----------



## Gavman (30 Oct 2017)

pally83 said:


> 24 miles each way - don't do it everyday though.


Hey how do you find it doing this distance for work? I'm thinking about doing a 52 mile round trip 3 days a week but my job is quite physical and I'm worried about burning out.


----------



## Slick (4 Nov 2017)

Gavman said:


> Hey how do you find it doing this distance for work? I'm thinking about doing a 52 mile round trip 3 days a week but my job is quite physical and I'm worried about burning out.


It would certainly be enough to burn me out, but everybody's different. Give it a go and find out.


----------



## Thomson (19 Jan 2018)

To work 2.89 miles cycle. Before that 20mile drive. Before that 43 mile drive. :-).


----------



## Hop3y (23 Jan 2018)

3.8miles. Mostly canal towpath.

Commute to work
Commute home


----------



## BianchiVirgin (18 Feb 2018)

10km downhill to work and the same home uphill again, normally twice a week. However, changed jobs so that's an end to that


----------



## rnscotch (23 Feb 2018)

At the moment 16 miles round trip, but start a new Job on Monday so will be 32 Miles round trip.


----------



## JamesBikes (20 Mar 2018)

15 miles, round trip.


----------



## PilgrimHudd (10 Apr 2018)

15 mile round trip 4 days a week. I also do shifts, and i've noticed after the bad weather there's a lot more potholes to hit in the dark!


----------



## Richg (22 Apr 2018)

11 mile round trip. With the better weather here now....perhaps a little more miles on the way home


----------



## natnatroswell22 (25 Apr 2018)

About 11. something miles and it takes me an hour and a half to reach my home, or less than that if the traffic's not heavy.


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (29 May 2018)

Used to cycle 12 miles each way from South Queensferry into Edinburgh on quiet roads and cycle paths. really enjoyed it. Been off the bike many years after being clipped by the wing mirror of a flat bed truck and them driving off and leaving me in a heap in the gutter on a country road. Started getting back into it recently so 3 miles to the train station then 3 miles to the office at the other end so I guess 12 miles a day with train in the middle. Think I will eventually get the courage up to do the full 14 miles in then back home one day on the road, see how it feels


----------



## J_H1026 (2 Jun 2018)

52 mile round trip for me which takes about 1hr 45 each way. Not the most interesting route but it's relatively quiet, has a couple of cheeky hills and it does take in some some nice countryside until I get to Bristol. I find that mid week I do start to get tired and the Mrs starts getting upset when I fall asleep at about 2100. I can always chuck the bike in the car and make it 16 miles each way but driving the last 10 miles doesn't actually save me that much time. I've cycled all year around, in some horrible weather, and after a couple of rather expensive services at the LBS, the prospect of buying a commuter is looming large. The Mrs is almost buying into n+1, as opposed to being firmly in the n camp.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2018)

About 29 miles round is a normal commute for me now. I'm only doing it three times a week though.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2018)

Between 12 and 20 miles, depending on my mood. Usually, the quickest route, 12 miles, from Northampton to Burton Latimer in daylight, and whatever mileage I feel like on the way home in the dark along unlit country lanes.


----------



## jowwy (3 Aug 2018)

30 mile round trip..........3 mile up(300ft climbing) and 12 down into work
12 miles up(1200ft climbing) and 3 down home from work........

thats why i now commute via ebike......3 times this week


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Aug 2018)

44-46km depending on route up to 66km, but it’s the elevation that hurts 634-997m.


----------



## FLYINGGATER (12 Sep 2018)

Retired now but my last commute was 12 miles each way from Pasir Ris to Seletar Airfield in Singapore. 80 % of the ride was on a fabulous cycle paths. The ride was not without challenges, heavy rain and thunder storms (storm shelters provided essentialey they were Faraday Cages) Great wild life included monitor lizards a great verity of snakes, monkeys and a family of 9 otters. The bikes were either a Surly Steamroller Fixed Wheel or a Brompton. The locals found it very hard to believe a 67 year old Ang Mo (Caucasian) would choose to ride to work let alone on a Fixed Wheel.


----------



## lotdsk (28 Sep 2018)

18 mile round trip.


----------



## Geoffers (23 Oct 2018)

16 mile round trip on busy commuter route. Faster than both car and public transport (just slightly sweatier).


----------



## Ilko Petrov (24 Oct 2018)

I commute usually 18.1 km (11.3 mi) to university.


----------



## Jimmeee (5 Nov 2018)

Just over 6miles each way -but they're 'Cornish' miles 3 straight down then 3 straight up!


----------



## Michael45 (14 Nov 2018)

Around 13-14 miles yeah day to work


----------



## trewlis (27 Nov 2018)

I only use bikes if I have to commute less than 15 miles.


----------



## inuke (4 Dec 2018)

At the moment 7 miles each way, 4.2 miles to train then another 2.5 miles or so to work
So 14 miles a day


----------



## Tobes (2 Jan 2019)

Approx 12 miles(in to central London) although only just started so still working on best route.

45 mins in morning and 55 in evening with the traffic.


----------



## Thomson (20 Jan 2019)

2.89 miles. Out off town down a slope through next town and at “work”. Takes about 15 mins. Love it in the summer mornings at seven. Been doing it a year now. And my works meant to be moving even closer in the future. To about a mile from my house....


----------



## vickster (20 Jan 2019)

Thomson said:


> 2.89 miles. Out off town down a slope through next town and at “work”. Takes about 15 mins. Love it in the summer mornings at seven. Been doing it a year now. And my works meant to be moving even closer in the future. To about a mile from my house....


You need to start adding 20 miles to your journey each way


----------



## Thomson (20 Jan 2019)

I know :-). But having a 5 and 1 year old time is quite short. Plus my partner works when am home half the time. I try an get out in the summer nights when I can tho.


----------



## jack9266 (25 Jan 2019)

What is the best abusive given to a driver who literally hates cyclists?


----------



## Slick (25 Jan 2019)

jack9266 said:


> What is the best abusive given to a driver who literally hates cyclists?


Smile and wave Roy, just smile and wave.


----------



## Grievesy (26 Jan 2019)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> would be 14 miles but I like to do at least a 20-25 miles a day commute


----------



## Grievesy (26 Jan 2019)

5 miles each way. hardly gets the heart rate up. mostly cycle paths and maybe 3/4 of it on road.

Rarely have time for detours though. I just started cycling to cut down on the massive transport bill I had


----------



## BianchiVirgin (26 Jan 2019)

Just started a short (11.6km) commute to work. Found a nook to park and cycle from there. Breaks the 240km round trip.


----------



## beany_bot (30 Jan 2019)

Still don't know, is this one way or both ways distance???


----------



## Slick (30 Jan 2019)

beany_bot said:


> Still don't know, is this one way or both ways distance???


My commute is just a smidge under 15 miles each way so I answered 20 miles plus.


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> My commute is just a smidge under 15 miles each way so I answered 20 miles plus.



Mine is 7.5 miles each way so I answered 6-10... I don't think the data is going to be statistically viable


----------



## beany_bot (31 Jan 2019)

So some people are answering each way and some round trip lol.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2019)

I'm a round trip kinda guy.
Anything between 24 and 32 miles round trip.


----------



## Jack_vdBerg (31 Jan 2019)

Hello all.... New here... I am an avid commuter as it is my only means of transport. My wife does have a car, but she uses it for work.


----------



## mostly harmless (9 Feb 2019)

I try not to work too much but the school run (with tandem/accompanying my daughter) is 10k there, sometimes longer on the way back if i need some shopping. Obviously twice a day.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (12 Feb 2019)

35 mile round trip here, all year round. Perfect length I reckon, any further would take too much time any shorter I'd be eager for more.


----------



## Old Cannondale (18 Feb 2019)

Mine is about 10 miles round trip, sometimes longer if I get the time and the sun is out! Shame that work gets in the way!!


----------



## challe (26 Feb 2019)

13 - 21 km it depends which way im taking. At summer maybe more.


----------



## Roadie56 (19 Mar 2019)

21-22 miles round trip which involves going through centre of Birmingham which is not the best of rides. I only do this twice a week at the moment.


----------



## dannii (23 Mar 2019)

My commute is just under 5 miles a day. In the summer it's about 4 miles a day as i'm able to take short cuts, which i won't do now as it's too dark in the evenings on my return journey. 
My worst fear is getting punctures, followed closely by bad weather.


----------



## dannii (24 Mar 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> 35 mile round trip here, all year round. Perfect length I reckon, any further would take too much time any shorter I'd be eager for more.


What type of waterproof clothing, if any, do you wear? I have basic waterproof trousers but they do let some rain water in, my jacket is a regatta though so nothing gets through it.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (27 Mar 2019)

dannii said:


> What type of waterproof clothing, if any, do you wear? I have basic waterproof trousers but they do let some rain water in, my jacket is a regatta though so nothing gets through it.


Waterproof boots and showerproof jacket is all. I just accept I'm going to get wet and am getting showered and changed anyway.


----------



## LucretiaMyReflection (3 Apr 2019)

36 miles round trip, usually twice a week. Add more on the return trip now we're on to BST, up from the 18 to 20-25 miles.


----------



## littlejojo (15 Apr 2019)

My normal commute is 17 miles door to door. But if i throw in a training ride in the morning with the group i will get about 52 miles by the end of the day.


----------



## Sidney B (30 Apr 2019)

11 miles each way - Enfield to Farringdon in London. 
Pretty good with the cycle infrastructure now in Enfield down to the North Circular.
And then on to the sights and sounds of Wood Green, very often punctuated by an interesting smelling herb that the youth like to burn


----------



## Bhitucyclist (1 May 2019)

Mine is 5.5 miles each way


----------



## Bhitucyclist (1 May 2019)

Sidney B said:


> 11 miles each way - Enfield to Farringdon in London.
> Pretty good with the cycle infrastructure now in Enfield down to the North Circular.
> And then on to the sights and sounds of Wood Green, very often punctuated by an interesting smelling herb that the youth like to burn


----------



## Zanelad (17 May 2019)

A little over 11 miles each way. Currently doing it 2-3 days a week.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2019)

A snapshot of yesterdays (my usual daily) commute to and from work


----------



## icowden (17 May 2019)

6 miles over all, in four 1.5 mile stages. (Bike - train - Bike twice). Last week though, cycled home all the way. 21 miles (took me 2 hours though, not including a little rest in Richmond Park)


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Jul 2019)

About 2 miles each way. 
I try once a week to do an extented route home through a nearby park with cycle lanes. Its about 8 miles and im trying to get my time down gradually.


----------



## MrPie (10 Jul 2019)

Out: 6,5km Floreat (where the 1962 Commonwealth games were held, now a bunch of houses) to Perth city centre, Oz.
In: 19Km long route home along the Swan River
Nectar


----------



## Waterwheel (1 Aug 2019)

Back in 2010 I used to commute from Hounslow to Grays Inn Road which was a hell of a long way at least 12 and a half miles. That was when I sold the Big Issue. It used to take an hour and a half.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Aug 2019)

MrPie said:


> Out: 6,5km Floreat (where the 1962 Commonwealth games were held, now a bunch of houses) to Perth city centre, Oz.
> In: 19Km long route home along the Swan River
> Nectar


Do you go past the Uni and Dalkeith? That's quite a scenic route, I've ridden it before.


----------



## Dezzie71 (30 Aug 2019)

If i take the shortest most direct route it's 4.5 miles which is too short (unless i'm running really late ) so tend to extend it to 20+ miles for the journey in and 10+ miles for the return leg. I'm quite fortunate in that the majority of my journey is on quiet roads and have several options route wise.


----------



## MrPie (1 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Do you go past the Uni and Dalkeith? That's quite a scenic route, I've ridden it before.


I do indeed . Work in the CBD, so head down Mounts Bay Road along the Swan river cycle path, through Dalkeith and up through Mt Claremont. Stunning scenery & cycle paths are fab.


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2019)

I am currently doing a 15.5 miles route into work. I was forced into a shorter 14.5 miles commute but it had road works and busy junction making it at least as long elapsed time wise.


----------



## Fifelad (16 Oct 2019)

34 miles round trip


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Nov 2019)

When I was at work my commute from 2008 to 2017 was 15 miles each way, from Stowmarket to Ipswich. Most of it was quite pleasant in the countryside. I did change the route over the years as it got busier and in the end too scary to cope with Mrs Shearwater was always worried until she heard the garage door. I only did it 2-3 days a week.


----------



## HLaB (16 Nov 2019)

At the moment its 15.5 miles (12 miles busway) into central Cambridge in the morning and 13.5 miles home at night. I take the longer route in the morning to avoid all the one ways, traffic lights and congestion. If I go through town it's the same cycle time. At night the one ways are in my favour and I can mostly by pass the congestion on a straight route.


----------



## ExpatTyke (24 Nov 2019)

I do about 16 miles each way. I could cut it down to 12 miles, but that would mean riding almost the entire way on A roads, and having to cross two roundabouts on motorway junctions.


----------



## Signum-GB (3 Jan 2020)

Depending on route I take. Have the option of 3. Shortest is 21 miles round trip, longest is 25 miles round trip.


----------



## HLaB (5 Feb 2020)

18 miles each way at the moment + 26miles each way in the car. The busway is flooded and shut under the A14 which is making a bit too much of a diversion at the moment so I've only did it twice this year as I didn't fancy new diversions in the dark and at least its light now in the morning. Takes me between 1h 1min and 1h 8mins but I have to work for that. With an FTP test coming up on Thursday night I am back on the crowded bus for now so I can recover and get back in time to do the test :-/


----------



## LargoDoug (7 Mar 2020)

23 miles total. I still beat traffic on most days.


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2020)

Can I change my selection to 0 miles


----------



## Soltydog (27 Mar 2020)

HLaB said:


> Can I change my selection to 0 miles


I'm 'lucky' to be a key worker, so hopefully even if the lockdown becomes more restrictive I'll get my 16+ miles each way in when shifts allow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2020)

Also down to 0 miles.


----------



## MarkF (28 Mar 2020)

Soltydog said:


> I'm 'lucky' to be a key worker, so hopefully even if the lockdown becomes more restrictive I'll get my 16+ miles each way in when shifts allow.



I am lucky too, I'd given up cycling in Bradford but now the A3/Leons & Golfs are off the roads I've started cycle commuting again. Not one incident all last week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Mar 2020)

HLaB said:


> Can I change my selection to 0 miles



I can beat that. I commute 4 metres. That involves putting bike on patio. Doing some turboing. Then putting bike away again.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Mar 2020)

Had the week off so just braved putting the work mobile on to look at CV19 related messages and saw one saying now we are all working at home so presumably also now nil unless on reading more on Monday there is a need to collect stuff from the office, a properly working laptop would be good but until that looks like a lot of time waiting for the current one to do something, now where could I pass that time...


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I can beat that. I commute 4 metres. That involves putting bike on patio. Doing some turboing. Then putting bike away again.


My 'cycling' generally involves, jumping out of bed, stepping into the hallway and jumping on the TT bike which is now permanently fitted to the turbore. If I am feeling energetic I'll walk 25ft for breakfast first. This was today's effort: View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46324220


----------



## Soltydog (28 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> I am lucky too, I'd given up cycling in Bradford but now the A3/Leons & Golfs are off the roads I've started cycle commuting again. Not one incident all last week.


I've cycled in Bradford a few times in recent years, generally to/from my parents & never had any issues, but admittedly I stay well away from the centre 😊 The A165 into Hull has its moments, but I can cope with an occasional close pass & that's about as bad as it gets for me


----------



## Moodyman (29 Mar 2020)

Soltydog said:


> I've cycled in Bradford a few times in recent years, generally to/from my parents & never had any issues, but admittedly I stay well away from the centre 😊 The A165 into Hull has its moments, but I can cope with an occasional close pass & that's about as bad as it gets for me



Bradford is no different to any other large city. There are areas with busy roads and poor driving, but if one picks their route it's perfectly fine.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2020)

Moodyman said:


> Bradford is no different to any other large city. There are areas with busy roads and poor driving, but if one picks their route it's perfectly fine.



It is, look at points per license (2nd in UK), highest insurance premium areas (BD dominated) and you are twice as likely to be involved in a collison with an uninsured driver than anyhwere else. It's a joy to be able to cycle without shredded nerves through BD9.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Mar 2020)

Commuting zero miles by bike at the moment due to dodgy knee , terrible weather in Jan/Feb and now now my back has packed in. I cannot wait to get back out on my commute ( Key worker ) as the roads are the quietest they have ever been !


----------



## cmithy3054 (31 Mar 2020)

Not going to lie, really missing the morning commute at the moment. It's a nice 20 mins leg stretch and sets me up nicely for the day


----------



## Pablo Biscuitbar (25 Apr 2020)

I was enjoying my commute a lot more due to the absence of most of the traffic since lockdown. I can vary the length between 8 & 10 miles, depending on the route I wish to take. I've noticed the traffic building back up over the last week. Today was busy as any normal Saturday, white builders van braking abruptly in front of me, BMW being edged out impatiently at a junction causing me to swerve. Getting back to business as usual.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Apr 2020)

I'm missing my bicycle commute so badly.  It used to be about 285km per week with 4000m climbing, but now it doesn't even leave the house. Since I don't have to ride to/from work, I'm not motivated to cycle around my neighbourhood, because the hostility from motorists puts me off. I've cycled my whole life, and consider myself to be an experienced cyclist, but the attitude towards cyclists in Australia is appalling. The lower motor traffic due to coronavirus has made a lot of motorists even worse: they take the relatively empty roads as an excuse to drive like idiots, and the temporary stop of random roadside breath-testing has encouraged them even more. It's madness out there now.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Apr 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm missing my bicycle commute so badly.  It used to be about 285km per week with 4000m climbing, but now it doesn't even leave the house. Since I don't have to ride to/from work, I'm not motivated to cycle around my neighbourhood, because the hostility from motorists puts me off. I've cycled my whole life, and consider myself to be an experienced cyclist, but the attitude towards cyclists in Australia is appalling. The lower motor traffic due to coronavirus has made a lot of motorists even worse: they take the relatively empty roads as an excuse to drive like idiots, and the temporary stop of random roadside breath-testing has encouraged them even more. It's madness out there now.



I'm running a Strava "cycle to work from home" club for our company, has really helped my motivation to see what others are up to. See also 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cycling-to-work-from-home-thread.258439/


----------



## Rhysito (17 May 2020)

10 km there and 10 km back!


----------



## bungyb69 (19 Jun 2020)

My commute can vary 5 miles straight to work or I can literally do a 30 mile via Chester


----------



## Lovacott (22 Aug 2020)

Berties said:


> 30 mIles shortest way return of the finest south Wiltshire and north Hampshire countryside



I cycle to work from the foot of the Torridge Valley to the foot of the Taw Valley (Devon) which is a distance of 9.7 miles with a peak in the middle of 422 feet above my start point.

I've been doing it since April and although it nearly killed me on day one, I find it is getting easier and I am beginning to appreciate what I am cycling through.

With dark mornings upon us and dark rides home only a month away, how do you manage on unlit country lanes? I've bought a couple of decent powered rechargeable headlights but I'd welcome any tips you can give me when it comes to night riding.


----------



## RoadRider400 (22 Aug 2020)

Spend most of the time working from home now. Badly missing my commute home in the summer. Frequently used to explore different scenic routes on the hybrid.


----------



## RPSlacky (23 Sep 2020)

Really miss my commute, used to be 20km each way... downhill and flat on way in, and big lump to get home (downside of living at the top of a hill).

Moved jobs to something much further away which means a 45 min commute up the M1... hopefully back to a closer job in the new year, and also hopefully the shower facilities will be open!


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2020)

0miles again for at least 6months. I moved jobs and had got as far as planning a train bike commute (28min fast train, if I by a folder, + 11.5 undulating miles; or 52min slow train, with a full size bike, + 11.5 miles).


----------



## yo vanilla (24 Sep 2020)

I don't bike every day (been working at home some days anyhow), but when I do it is 6 miles through stop n go traffic, for the most part. All flat, unless I take a detour to a short downhill/uphill.


----------



## BigMeatball (25 Sep 2020)

I've never commuted by bike but this may change.

Applied yesterday for a job 2km () away from my house.

Would be perfect because the way there is downhill so I'd get to work fast if I was late.


----------



## silva (25 Sep 2020)

My home-work case is 12 km; after work from back home I ride 20 km in the opposite direction, making a daily total of 64 km, in all weather. Today the first day since february, that I didn't see any other cyclist outside town/city. Why: rain, heavy wind, cold. It's really crap but I have some destinations (work and secondhand stuff shops) as motivation. Without that, I wouldn't be out there either.


----------



## simongt (27 Sep 2020)

Last Sunday was the postponed Norwich 100. Sitting at our local hostelry, the GLW and I were impressed by the number of said cyclists passing and also the number stopping for food & drink at the pub. Many were of the 'the right bike' and 'the right clothing' sort and we wondered how many of them actually cycle as a matter of course e.g., commuting, or simply use their bikes as a trendy leisure pursuit. 
I'm 67 and commute 25 miles most work days as well as biking around the city for shopping, errands, pub etc.. Two of my pals at work, younger than me and less far to travel, both own 'the right bikes' and go club type riding. However, neither would dream of cycling to work, much preferring to use their cars. 
Observations - ?


----------



## DCLane (28 Sep 2020)

0 miles at the moment.

Until mid-March it was 12 miles each way, 4 days a week.


----------



## jowwy (19 Oct 2020)

These days around 18ft.......


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

22 miles. I'm only a fair weather commuter right now. I have done it year round at a different job, that was 17 miles, then 13 miles after the office moved. in my opinion 13 is the perfect distance. long enough for a work out & to justify the prep & resources at the office. 22 miles is a bit much, but it's OK in my industry's off-season, when the work load is light, the boss man vacations more & I have flexibility w/ my hours. had to skip the summer of covid ;-(

if you're bored, but not bored enough

View: https://youtu.be/WTLpXHXJDQs


----------



## Rikolet (7 Mar 2021)

Up to 15, straight to work and back, three times a week. If the weather permits I extend the way back home as possible, to 20 or even more. 

I used to cycle after work (or on weekends) to the climbing wall and then back home. 

Hope soon will be doing the same again!


----------



## Harril (15 Mar 2021)

O since this time last year! usually anything between10-17 miles per day, depending on where I'm working.


----------



## my_key (5 Apr 2021)

10km everyday


----------



## STMS (18 Apr 2021)

Extremely Slow 27+ round trip


----------



## Solocle (19 Apr 2021)

3 miles direct. It would be closer to 1.5 if I could cycle along the train line across Hole's Bay...

Bit I did once go home the looong way around, round the whole of Poole Harbour, catching the Sandbanks Ferry. 25 miles.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (19 Apr 2021)

1 flight of stairs, then I have a coffe and cake stop, then back up the same flight of stairs.

I commute several times a day.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Apr 2021)

tweaking my checklist, for when I do the 22 miles each way, again, sometime soon. we had snow flurries yesterday but expecting daytime temps in the mid-70sF next week!

*stock at work w/ car the day before*

vitamins & regular supplements I take daily, add magnesium, potassium, calcium & sodium
bike lock
something else to eat that’s easy on the stomach
*for the ride home*

fresh head-sweat
fresh cycling shorts
fresh shirt
*for wash up, w/o shower*

diluted shampoo
washcloth
hair cream
deodorant
2 hand towels
small travel hair dryer
bottom wipes
*for the work day*

underwear
socks
shoes
pants
shirt & undershirt
*for the ride home*

re-use cycling socks
re-use mtb shorts / pants
*what to bring on bike that morning*

road bike tubes (2)
something else to eat that’s easy on the stomach
office keys
wallet, cash, cell phone
the usual cycling mumbo jumbo, lights, camera, trunk w/cycling supplies, etc
*if it's a Friday, what to bring home on bike*

underwear (aka cycling shorts) & shirt from ride in (everything else should keep 'till Monday when I come back w/ the car)


----------



## Robin Banx (8 Jul 2021)

I work in the NHS and have recently moved to a new hospital. Just done a trial run before my night shifts start, 8.39 miles one way, mostly on shared use paths, with 332 ft of ascent.
A lot easier on the legs than my previous one, just on 11 very lumpy miles each way.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (29 Jul 2021)

Reading some of the posts and some of the lists of stuff people have to do and/or bring with them when they commute to work by bike gives me the chills. It's basically my description of hell.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Aug 2021)

Went in to the office today for only the 2nd time since March last year.
15.97 miles in, 15.2 home (took a wrong turn on way in).

Carrying all I needed in a rucksack on my back - Laptop, keyboard, mouse, power supply. Work trousers, underpants, socks, t-shirt and trainers. Forgot a towel, so had to dry myself after shower using the roll of blue paper "towels" that was there with a disinfectant spray.

Faster on the way in than the way home, partly because more uphill home, partly because the turn I missed n the way in was for the Ely trail, which is about 1/3 gravel trail, so was quite slow when I did it on the way home. I haven't really ridden this way before, because we moved house just after the first lockdown, so still working out the best route.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2021)

I've been riding my new 15k commute for a few months now, so it's becoming familiar and routine, and the distance is becoming broken up into landmarks. It's going well, but I appreciate that I'm spoiled because it's flat and most of it is on traffic free cycleways.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been riding my new 15k commute for a few months now, so it's becoming familiar and routine, and the distance is becoming broken up into landmarks. It's going well, but I appreciate that I'm spoiled because it's flat and most of it is on traffic free cycleways.


yeah I have fond memories of a cpl diff. rides & even my current one. there are landmarks & diff. sections. one can mentally absorb or prepare for


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yeah I have fond memories of a cpl diff. rides & even my current one. there are landmarks & diff. sections. one can mentally absorb or prepare for



I think it makes a difference now it's broken up a bit. I started by feeling like it was some kind of mammoth chore, but now I've timed it a few times, and when I leave work I know it's only 12 minutes to a bridge in the next town that I thought was far, far away, so it feels more doable. When I cross that Bridge I know it's only 12 more minutes to an bridge carrying a major road over me, and then it's ten minutes back to my apartment. Breaking the journey up mentally makes a big difference.


----------



## Saluki (20 Aug 2021)

I am looking for another job. Stuff the salary as a 45 mile, each way, commute is totally ridiculous. It ‘costs’ me 600 hours annually. 
Time is finite, I can always earn money.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think it makes a difference now it's broken up a bit. I started by feeling like it was some kind of mammoth chore, but now I've timed it a few times, and when I leave work I know it's only 12 minutes to a bridge in the next town that I thought was far, far away, so it feels more doable. When I cross that Bridge I know it's only 12 more minutes to an bridge carrying a major road over me, and then it's ten minutes back to my apartment. Breaking the journey up mentally makes a big difference.


exactly. another reason I like having a cheap computer I can look at it & knowing how much further I have, I can adjust my mental attitude & pace myself


----------



## SirDickieBird (23 Aug 2021)

32 miles each way, but I don't do it every day! Try to get once a week in.


----------



## Al_Han (5 Sep 2021)

25 miles round trip. Lovely coastal road but it gets a lot of wind so can be a brutal ride in poor weather, I’m quite selective of when I commute by bike.


----------



## dimrub (14 Sep 2021)

Mine is about 30 km, North to South into the center of Tel-Aviv (Israel). I used to do it once a week before COVID, nowadays I'm mostly working from home. It's 2/3 asphalt and 1/3 gravel, so I use either an MTB or a gravel bike, according to the mood and the weather (it gets really muddy in the winter).


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2021)

I can join back in now. Where possible I'll be doing a 25 mile round commute, off road down the canal into Manchester. Just completed commute number 3 since last week. I'll ride as much as I can, but if the weather is poop, I may decide to take the car. I've had nearly 6 years off due to a rather bad accident on a particular commute. Bloody drivers.


----------



## eeheeheebike (19 Sep 2021)

22 miles a day, usually 3 to 4 days a week depending on workload


----------



## BrodieCull (10 Nov 2021)

Lucky enough to have a half a mile commute


----------



## Alex321 (10 Nov 2021)

Now that I have been doing it 2 days a week for a few weeks, I think I have worked out the best route.

15.6 miles on the way in, 15.1 on the way home. Half a mile further on the way in as I take the longer but easier hill up to Welsh St Donats. On the way home, I'm happy to go down the steep hill, even in the dark, as it is now when I get home.


----------



## HLaB (18 Nov 2021)

My current commute is 11.5 miles out and 12.3 miles back when you miss the turn on a dark narrow lane  I am mainly WfH but I have invested in a helmet strap for my Volt 400. With that and the two Niterider Swifts I have (a 400 and a 500) I should be fine. The 400 and 500 were great but didn't give long enough a beam. I don't really want an overpowering light but if the helmet strap for the Volt doesn't cut the mustard I may have to invest in the Volt 800.


----------



## Bromptonaut (5 Dec 2021)

From May 99 to November 13 it was Euston to an office in either 'Legal London' or , later, Victoria. Ended when I was made redundant. 

Now work locally (part time). The whole commute is an approx 12miles round trip but given the roads etc it's not viable daily or year round though it's doable say once a week in summer. 

Compromise is to do the last mile and a half from the park/ride on the edge of town to the office. Brompton goes in the boot for the remainder. 

It's actually quicker that way than parking at the in town multi storey after navigating the one way system plus the last quarter mile on foot.


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2021)

Not updated this for a long time. Prior to getting run over whilst on the way to work it was 13-20 miles each way, 5 days a week on the road by a fixed gear.

WFH now 3 days a week, but the other two are 13 miles each way by canal. Takes just as long to cycle in mud for 13 miles than to drive 9 miles.

I'll only bail if its lashing it down or injured.


----------



## Slick (5 Dec 2021)

My commute has changed a bit at 16 miles each way but for whatever reason the notion has worn off me a bit. 

There is a ghost bike about 300 yards away from my house and I can't decide if my lethargy is real concern over the first few miles or just the excuse I was looking for to give it a miss for a while.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2022)

First commute today since the start of last December. Its just 1 mile to the train station and 11 miles at the other end.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2022)

HLaB said:


> My current commute is 11.5 miles out and 12.3 miles back when you miss the turn on a dark narrow lane  I am mainly WfH but I have invested in a helmet strap for my Volt 400. With that and the two Niterider Swifts I have (a 400 and a 500) I should be fine. The 400 and 500 were great but didn't give long enough a beam. I don't really want an overpowering light but if the helmet strap for the Volt doesn't cut the mustard I may have to invest in the Volt 800.


Oh and the helmet strap for the Cateye Volt was a great investment. The commute was just over 43 mins moving (45mins in total) in the light and just 2mins longer in the pitch black


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2022)

Back tomorrow after being WFH again since December.


----------



## AndyPad (28 Jan 2022)

ianrauk said:


> My normal commute is 12 miles door to door each way.
> But that's far too short for me so extend the morning to 22 miles and the evening to 15.




What kind of bike do you commute on? I’ve just gone for a hybrid without suspension as will mostly be on cycle tracks.


----------



## Ridgeway (28 Jan 2022)

45km round trip, 470m of elevation overall.

Hopefully start again on Monday


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2022)

AndyPad said:


> What kind of bike do you commute on? I’ve just gone for a hybrid without suspension as will mostly be on cycle tracks.


A Ti Road bike


----------



## Hover Fly (7 Feb 2022)

5 mins walk.


----------



## gzoom (8 May 2022)

My 6 mile commute is set to increase to 20 miles due to changes at work. The distance is fine but the road pathing I haven't worked out yet. Will give it a tomorrow and see what's what!


----------



## Alexycle (21 May 2022)

From Colchester Shrub End to Wickham Bishops, 2-3 times a week, weather depending, about 50k a day, so 100-150k a week, I'm happy with that. I could do more though 🤔


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2022)

Keep popping into this thread but I think it’s time I grasped the bull by the horns. Rising travel costs and the current ScotRail debacle up here , I maybe need to start cycling again. Gotten very lazy this last year . Hardly any cycling done at all , not even a hundred miles I think.

Was training it one way and cycling back but ScotRail is a shoot show just now . May have found my motivation 

Used to be a 150 mile a week bike commuter , now a lazy slob lol


----------



## Roadrat77 (25 Jun 2022)

Used to do 60 miles a week from Halesowen to Birmingham and back but I wouldn't do it now. Moved to Smethwick and a hit-and-run driver on false plates had me off when he pulled out of a side road and T-boned me and wrote off my beloved Raleigh Team Banana.
My desire for revenge has yet to subside.


----------



## frazzled (15 Jul 2022)

Back in Norfolk I commuted 14 miles each way on the bike.

The A140 is a straight road, no hills, no lights and no roundabouts so it was an easy, if boring, journey. 

Sometimes I'd have to start work at 06:15 so was out at 05:30. Felt like I was alone in the world!


----------

